# knitting tea party 21 august '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 21 August 15

Another successful Knit-a Palooza  wish you all could have been here. Thanks to Tami and her expert planning everything went off like clockwork. The classes were wonderful and well attended as you could tell by the number of people working on their projects from the classes. Mary  we will need a report on Mathews successes with ---------- and what he has been making with it. I was really impressed by how well he was doing. We may get him knitting yet. Lol

It was nice to have all day Friday to just be in the conference room  those that wanted to go yarn shopping or something else could come and go as they pleased. I appreciated that there were no planned outside venues and we could just sit and knit and talk  and eat  and talk  and eat  and eat  and talk. You get the picture.

My thrummed mittens are not going to look as nice as Poledras but hopefully they will be wearable. Im just pleased that I am learning to knit mittens  something I felt I would never learn. I see a pair of fingerless mittens for me in the future.

Today I have been in a kind of limbo type of place  just not able to settle down and do anything  I did get through my email and did post a couple of links on todays forum. I will settle down and get on tomorrow and get caught up.

This Thursday, 20 August  Alexis moves into her apartment at Lourdes College. She and her mother are shopping this afternoon for things like waste baskets, etc. She and her roommate have an apartment in a building owned by the college  their answer to a dorm. Sure not like the dorm I was in when I was in college. Its going to feel strange having both Alex and Alexis gone  although Alex shows up often enough that it is like he never left. Rotflmao

Hot and muggy today  supposed to storm  we will see  it is certainly perfect conditions for one. Some rain to water things would not be a bad idea. Our tomatoes are beginning to come on  I see yummy blts in my near future. By 3 September I should have my bottom plate and should be able to eat anything I want. I love mashed potatoes so I have an idea they will still be in my diet fairly often.

I read a blog called Goodnightgrams and last week she gave a link to the following recipe  I thought it sounded pretty good. The picture showed it being served in a margarita glass. You can make it for children or adults.

MARGARITA MOUSSE

(makes four 1/2 cup servings)

Ingredients

1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice 
1/4 cup lime juice (don't use Rosa's or any other sweetened lime juice because there is already sugar in the recipe.) 1
1/4 tsp salt 1/4 cup limeade concentrate (or tequilla) 1/4 cup orange juice (or Triple Sec)
1 tsp lime zest
4 oz cream cheese (I used lite) 
1 cup whipped topping (I used lite)
1/2 cup crushed pretzels 
A second tsp grated lime zest for topping before serving

Directions

In a medium saucepan, combine the gelatin, sugar, lemon juice, lime juice and salt, lime zest, limeade concentrate and orange juice (or tequilla and Triple Sec)

Stir while heating over medium heat for a few minutes - until the gelatin dissolves. Remove from stove and cool slightly. Pour mixture into blender. Add cream cheese and whipped topping. Blend until smooth.

Pour blended mixture into small bowls or pretty stemware. Refrigerate so the gelatine can set. When ready to serve, top with crushed pretzels and a bit of grated lime zest.

C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\HO57AH00\email.mht
Goodnightgram's Blog <[email protected]>

My computer was acting up the other night so I quickly made word documents of the recipes I had stacked up in about ten windows on internet explorer. With that done I could reboot my machine and also run a scan a lot easier which seemed to solve the problem. I have scans scheduled for every Saturday night but they dont always seem to happen  so periodically it begins acting up  and the little status icon is no longer green I know it is time to run a scan. Anyhow  I am just going to list them as I get them edited.

Saturday in Ellen's Kitchen

Ingredients

4 apples cored cut in half and sliced.
1 cup brown sugar
Dash of salt
Juice of half a lemon
1 sheet of puff pastry thawed
1/4 cup chopped pecans

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Mix brown sugar, salt and lemon juice together.

Prepare apples.

Gently mix in the apple slices with the brown sugar mixture.

Place sheet of puff pastry on parchment paper lined sheet pan.

Cut the pastry sheet in half

Arrange apple slices down the center of each sheet.

Bake for 20 minutes or until the pastry is golden

Sprinkle the pecans over the apples on each half sheet of apple pastry.

For an extra treat drizzle with your favorite caramel sauce that has been heated.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/08/saturday-in-ellens-kitchen

Tomato, Tarragon & Cheese Puff

Ingredients

1 sheet puff pastry
2 cups grape tomatoes, sliced.
1-1/2 cups of your favorite cheese grated (I used Gruyere) 
1 Tbsp. Olive Oil
1/4 cup tarragon or basil leaves, roughly chopped
Salt and Pepper to taste

Directions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

Place sheet of puff pastry on parchment lined sheet pan.

Use a fork to punch holes all across the surface.

Scatter the tomatoes over the pastry.

Salt and pepper the tomatoes.

Top with your cheese choice.

Drizzle with olive oil.

Bake until pastry is golden brown, approx. 20 minutes or longer.

Let stand 5 minutes and then top with the roughly chopped tarragon or basil.

Slice and serve immediately.

This could be a meal for two or an appetizer selection for a small group.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/08/saturday-in-ellens-kitchen

Roasted Red Pepper and Feta Frittata

Total Cost: $5.75
Cost Per Serving: $1.44 (4 servings)
Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

Tbsp canola or vegetable oil $0.04
2 cloves garlic $0.16
3-4 packed cups baby spinach $1.25
½ 12oz. jar roasted red peppers $1.25
2 oz. feta $1.12
Salt and pepper to taste $0.05
Pinch of crushed red pepper (optional) $0.05
6 large eggs $1.62
¼ cup whole milk or half and half $0.16

Instructions

1.	Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Mince the garlic and add it to a 10" oven safe skillet, along with the canola oil. Sauté over medium heat for 1-2 minutes, or just until the garlic is soft and fragrant. Fill the skillet with fresh spinach (about 3-4 cups packed) and continue to sauté until it has wilted (1-2 minutes).

2.	Remove the peppers from the jar and slice into thin strips. Add the sliced peppers to the skillet and sauté for 1-2 minutes more. Season the vegetables with salt, pepper, and a pinch of red pepper flakes if desired. Remove from the heat and crumble the feta over top.

3.	Whisk together the eggs and milk, adding a pinch of salt and pepper. Pour the eggs over the vegetables in the skillet, then transfer the skillet to the fully preheated oven.

4.	Bake the frittata for 20-25 minutes, or until the center is puffed and the top is light golden brown. If more browning is desired, place the frittata under the broiler for 1-2 minutes. This will quickly brown the top without over cooking the egg inside. Slice into 6-8 pieces and serve (1-2 pieces per person depending on size and appetite).

Note: The one rule you want to stick pretty close to with frittatas is the egg to milk ratio. You should use 1/4 cup milk for every six large eggs. So, if you wanted to double this recipe, just make sure that ratio stays put. You can change up the vegetables, cheese, and meat as you wish. Also, Id suggest making sure all your vegetables or any other wet ingredient gets sautéed to reduce excess moisture, which can throw the frittata off. Other than that, theyre simple, delicious, and an easy way to use leftovers!

www.budgetbytes.com

Brownie Points by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Brownie Crisps

Ingredients

1/3 Cup Aquafaba (Liquid from a Can of Chickpeas)
1/2 Cup Granulated Sugar
1/2 Cup All-Purpose Flour
2 Tablespoon Dutch Cocoa Powder
1 Tablespoon Pure, Unflavored Pea Protein
1/4 Teaspoon Instant Coffee Granules
1/4 Teaspoon Salt
1/4 Teaspoon Baking Powder
1/4 Cup Olive Oil
1/2 Cup (3 Ounces) Semi-Sweet Chocolate Chips, Divided
3 Tablespoons Chopped Walnuts, Divided

Directions

Preheat your oven to 300 degrees and line a baking sheet with a piece of parchment paper or a silpat.

In the bowl of your stand mixer (or a large bowl with a hand mixer,) combine the aquafaba and sugar and beat until foamy. You're not looking to whip it into a firm meringue here, but a loose froth with the sugar fully dissolved. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, cocoa, pea protein, instant coffee, salt, and baking powder, stirring to ensure that all of the ingredients are equally distributed throughout the mixture.

Slowly add in the dry ingredients while the mixer runs, scraping down the sides of the bowl as needed. Immediately follow with the oil and stir just until the batter comes together smoothly. Fold in the half of the chocolate chips and walnuts by hand.

Transfer the batter to your prepared baking sheet and use an offset spatula to spread it out as thinly as humanly possible. The batter should just about cover the whole sheet. Sprinkle the remaining chocolate chips and walnuts evenly over the top.

Bake on the center rack in the oven for 20 minutes, rotate the pan, and continue baking for 10 more minutes. Pull the sheet out and use a pizza cutter to slice the square or rectangular shapes you desire, but don't separate them yet. Return the cookies to the oven and bake for a final 10 - 14 minutes. They may still feel slightly soft in the center, but they'll continue to crisp as they cool.

Let the crisps cool completely on the baking sheet before breaking the cookies apart. Store in an airtight container for up to a week, if you can manage to keep them around that long.

Makes 2 - 2 1/2 Dozen Brownie Crisps

www.bittersweet.com

Blackened Shrimp Tacos

Ingredients:

5 oz. (about 10) raw large shrimp, peeled, deveined, tails removed 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. onion powder 
1/8 tsp. paprika 
Dash each salt and black pepper 
Dash cayenne pepper 
Dash cumin 
Two 6-inch natural corn tortillas 
2 tbsp. fat-free plain Greek yogurt 
1/3 cup shredded cabbage 
1 lime wedge 
2 tbsp. natural salsa with 90mg sodium or less per 2-tbsp. serving 
1 oz. (about 2 tbsp.) chopped avocado

Directions:

In a medium bowl, coat shrimp with spices.

Bring a grill pan (or skillet) sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Cook and stir shrimp for about 4 minutes, until cooked through and blackened.

Remove pan from heat; clean, if needed. Re-spray, and return to medium-high heat. Cook each tortilla until hot and lightly browned, about 1 minute per side.

Spread Greek yogurt down the center of the tortillas. Top with cabbage, and squirt with juice from the lime wedge.

Top with blackened shrimp, salsa, and avocado, and fold 'em up.

MAKES 1 SERVING: Entire recipe: 316 calories, 7g fat, 690mg sodium, 30g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 5g sugars, 32g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

www.hungrygirl.com

Caprese Chicken

Ingredients:

One 5-oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast cutlet, pounded to 1/2-inch thickness 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. Italian seasoning 
1/8 tsp. each salt and black pepper 
1 tbsp. balsamic vinegar 
1 1/2 tsp. extra-virgin olive oil 
1/4 cup chopped tomato 
1 tbsp. chopped fresh basil 
3 tbsp. shredded natural part-skim mozzarella cheese

Directions:

Bring a grill pan (or skillet) sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Season chicken with garlic powder, Italian seasoning, salt, and pepper. Cook for about 4 minutes per side, until cooked through.

Meanwhile, in a small bowl, use a fork to whisk vinegar with oil. Add tomato and basil, and toss to coat.

While still in the pan, top chicken with cheese. Cover and cook until cheese has melted, about 2 minutes.

Serve topped with tomato-basil mixture.

MAKES 1 SERVING

Entire recipe: 313 calories, 14.5g fat, 497mg sodium, 6g carbs, 0.5g fiber, 3.5g sugars, 38g protein -- PointsPlus® value 8*

www.hungrygirl.com

Yesterday was a sort of sad day for Heidi and Gary  they moved Alexis to college. She is going into nursing. She is sharing a one bedroom apartment with a girl from Australia. I think that is a far ways to go to go into nursing. I dont know if she got a scholarship but she is on the golf team and that was the reason to come here for her education.

The dogs were out and barking  I went to let them in and Phyllis was in the back room evidently cleaning the freezer. She had put the dogs out. Really! I dont see them grabbing a frozen anything to go chew on. Oh well!

Right now Bentley is sitting in the back yard eating the ice that came out of the freezer  quite a pile of it. And grandma is right there with her camera. I asked Bentley if the ice was good and he agreed that it was very good. Lol

At least the sun is out even if it is not very warm  the sun makes all the difference. Yesterday was fairly overcast most of the day and it was way too cold. The sun did come out midafternoon but it didnt help the temperature very much.

I really wish I could include the pictures with these recipes  especially the following three recipes  they look sooooo good. You really ought to go and look at the pictures  but you would make all three after looking at the pictures.

Zucchini and Roasted Sweet Corn Provolone Phyllo Pizza with Truffle Oil

Serves 4 - 6

Ingredients

30 sheets phyllo dough, thawe
4-6 tablespoons melted butter or olive oil
1/3 cup fresh herbs (I used basil+ oregano)
1 zucchini, thinly sliced
1 yellow summer squash, thinly sliced
1 ear corn, kernels removed
salt and pepper, to taste
6-8 ounces provolone cheese, shredded
4-8 ounces fresh burratta cheese
fresh basil, for garnish
truffle oil, for drizzling (optional)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Place the zucchini, yellow squash and corn in a bowl and toss with 1 tablespoon olive oil and sprinkle with salt + pepper.

Meanwhile, cover all the phyllo dough with a lightly dampened clean kitchen towel to prevent it from drying out as you work.

Then place 2 sheets of phyllo on the prepared sheet pan and brush with a little butter.

Place another 2 sheets of phyllo on top of the buttered sheet, rotated a half-turn in the opposite direction, so that the edges hang over the long side of the first sheet (you are trying to create a circle). Brush with butter, and repeat with the remaining sheets of phyllo, alternating the direction of the phyllo as you place over the last sheet.

Now carefully bring up the sides of the dough to create a "crust". Lightly brush the crust with butter...now you have a phyllo crust!

Sprinkle the fresh herbs over the curst. Add the provolone. Now grab the squash and corn and use your hands to drain any water that has been released from the squash back into the bowl. Scatter the squash and corn over the pizza in an even layer.

Place the pizza in the oven and bake for 20-25 minutes or until the cheese is melted and the crust golden.

Remove from the oven and top with torn burratta, crushed red pepper, basil and a drizzle of truffle oil. Enjoy!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/zucchini-and-roasted-sweet-corn-provolone-phyllo-pizza-with-truffle-oil/

Doesnt that sound and look wonderful  think about how it would taste. Yummy!

I admit it  I do have a love affair with coleslaw  love love love kfc coleslaw  my own homemade coleslaw is pretty good  but this coleslaw is the kind of coleslaw you want to take and curl up on the couch and watch television while you eat it  looks and reads deliciousness.

Super Simple Tangy Buttermilk Coleslaw J. Kenji López-Alt

serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds green or red cabbage, cored and finely shredded in a food processor or mandoline (about 10 cups of shredded cabbage)
1 red onion, thinly sliced in a food processor or mandoline (about 1 cup)
1 medium carrot, grated on the large holes of a box grater (about 3/4 cup)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
3/4 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
2 teaspoons sugar

Directions

Combine cabbage, onion, and carrot in a large bowl and toss with a large pinch of salt. Set aside.

Whisk together buttermilk, mayonnaise, mustard, vinegar, and sugar.

Pour over cabbage and season generously with black pepper.

Toss to combine and season with more salt and pepper as desired.

Transfer to refrigerator and let rest for 30 minutes or up to 3 days before serving.

Tossing the shredded vegetables with a pinch of salt before you form the dressing helps them break down just enough to soften while retaining plenty of fresh crunch.

A combination of buttermilk and mayonnaise gives the dressing fresh buttermilk tang, but enough thickness to coat the vegetables.

Special equipment: food processor with shredding dish or mandoline (both optional but recommended)

Notes: I like to use a mix of red and green cabbage, though either on its own is fine. This coleslaw will keep in the refrigerator for up to five days.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/08/buttermilk-slaw-recipe.html

Doesnt that make you want to rush out and buy the cabbage?

If you look at the picture of the following recipe you are going to fall in love with the recipe  doesnt it look good? So artistic the way they arranged the veggies. Serve this to company and you will have sealed your reputation as a gourmet cook of excellence.

Provençal Tian - Eggplant, Zucchini, Squash, and Tomato Casserole Daniel Gritzer Culinary Director

This is not ratatouilleit's a tian. [Photograph: Daniel Gritzer]

Serves 4 as a side dish

Pre-cooking each vegetable in a skillet removes excess moisture and browns the slices, making the final dish much more flavorful.

Cutting each vegetable between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick delivers perfect slices. Any thinner, and the slices shrink away to nothing during cooking; any thicker, and the tian seems clunky and lacks elegance.

Special equipment: earthenware, ceramic, or glass casserole or baking dish (about 2-quart capacity; see note below); baking sheets; blender or immersion blender

Notes: The exact size and shape of the baking dish is flexible. The vegetables should be layered more tightly in a smaller dish and spaced more widely apart in a larger one. In round dishes, it's best to layer the vegetables in a circular pattern; in rectangular dishes, they should be layered in rows.

Ingredients

About 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil, divided
3/4 pound zucchini (about 2 medium), ends trimmed and thinly sliced crosswise between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick
Kosher salt
3/4 pound summer squash (about 2 medium), ends trimmed and thinly sliced crosswise between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick
3/4 pound Japanese eggplant (about 2), ends trimmed and thinly sliced crosswise between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick
3 medium cloves garlic, crushed
1/4 cup chopped yellow onion (from 1 small onion)
1 (28-ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, crushed by hand
1 teaspoon chopped fresh oregano or marjoram leaves
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions

In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons olive oil over high heat until shimmering.

Working in batches and being sure not to crowd the pan, add zucchini, season with salt, and cook, turning, until just tender and browned in spots, about 4 minutes per batch. Add more oil as needed to prevent pan from drying out, and adjust heat as needed throughout to maintain a very hot, but not heavily smoking, pan.

Transfer each batch to a baking sheet and spread in an even layer to cool, then transfer cooled slices to a second baking sheet or plate. Repeat with remaining zucchini, squash, and eggplant until all vegetables are lightly browned.

In a medium saucepan, heat 2 tablespoons olive oil over medium heat until shimmering. Add garlic and onion and cook, stirring, until softened, about 4 minutes. Add crushed tomatoes, bring to a simmer, and cook; stirring and adjusting heat to maintain simmer, for 15 minutes.

Blend to smooth puree with a hand blender or in a countertop blender, and then add marjoram or oregano. Season with salt and pepper.

In an earthenware, ceramic, or glass baking dish, spoon just enough sauce to cover bottom of dish in a thin, even layer. Arrange sautéed vegetable slices in an alternating layered pattern (see note above) on top of sauce until entire dish is filled. Spoon a thin layer of sauce on top of vegetables; reserve remaining sauce for another use.

When ready to bake, preheat oven to 450°F. Bake until tian is fully heated through and lightly browned on top, about 15 minutes. Serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/08/summer-vegetable-tian-ratatouille-recipe.html

Are you hungry yet?

The following recipes all go together  I think you will see why as you read through them.

CHALLAH BREAD RECIPE by Liz DellaCroce

An easy, fool-proof recipe for traditional challah bread passed down from my Grandmother, Ema Ljuba.
Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl

Ingredients

1½ to 2 cups warm water
3 tablespoons dry activated yeast
½ cup plus 1 tablespoon sugar
6 cups plus 1 cup all purpose flour
1 tablespoon salt
4 large eggs - beaten
½ cup oil or melted butter
poppy seeds or sesame seeds for topping
1 beaten egg

Instructions

1.	In a small bowl, dissolve yeast with 1 tablespoon sugar in warm water; set aside.

2.	In a separate large bowl, whisk together 6 cups flour, ½ cup sugar and salt.

3.	Add beaten eggs and the water with dissolved yeast and sugar to the large bowl of flour.

4.	Stir in oil or melted butter and mix well with a wooden spoon. Once the entire mass sticks together turn out onto a floured surface and knead for about 5 minutes, adding in that last cup of flour as needed to form a smooth, pliable glossy mass. Alternatively, this can be done in a stand mixer with a dough hook.

5.	Oil a large bowl - then place dough into bowl flipping it over to make sure it is covered with the oil. Cover with a towel and let dough rise until doubled in bulk.

6.	Punch down, knead one or two times and then divide dough in half.

7.	Divide each half into either 3 strands (or 4 or 6 depending on how intricate your loaf braid will be.) Here is a guide on How to Braid Challah.

8.	Place each braided loaf on a greased large baking sheet (cook spray works well), cover with a dry towel and let rise a second time until loaves are double in size.

9.	Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees. Brush each loaf with a beaten egg, sprinkle poppy seeds or sesame seeds if you wish.

10.	Bake for about 30 minutes or until bread is golden brown on the surface.

Notes: The sugar aids in the proofing of the yeast.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1/12th loaf Calories: 167 Fat: 4.5 g Saturated fat: 2.5 g Unsaturated fat: 2 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 26.9 g Sugar: 5.2 g Sodium: 303 mg Fiber: .6 g Protein: 4.5 g Cholesterol: 48 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/12/challah-bread-recipe.html

For the following I highly advise you to bring up the site and look at the pictures. I can read directions but it is true  a picture is worth a thousand words  and for this tutorial it is so true.

How to Braid Challah

And now for my favorite part of baking challah braiding!! Braiding challah is super fun. I know some of you are probably thinking this is way too complicated for me. But trust me, once you get a feel for the dough youll fall in love with the braiding process. Ive listed every potential mistake I can think of in this blog to help you stay on track. So why not jump in and give it a try? All that work will result in a gorgeous challah that you can proudly display as the centerpiece for your dinner table. I feel such a sense of accomplishment when I create a beautifully braided challah it makes my inner artist happy!

Challah Part 1: The Blessing and the Dough

There are many different ways to braid a challah. Im going to share my favorite ways with you here, including two ways to make a round loaf for Rosh Hashanah.

First, you need to learn how to make a nice even strand from the dough. All the braids are made from strands, so its important to know how to make a fundamental strand shape.

Recommended Products: Rolling Pin --- Large Wooden Cutting Board

HOW TO MAKE STRANDS

Divide your dough into the number of strands youll need, making sure each portion is equal in volume. For example, if youre making a three strand challah, divide your dough into three equal portions

Take one of the portions and roll it out with a rolling pin until it is flat and about 1/4 inch thick. Dont worry about the shape of the dough, it doesnt matter. Put the smaller part of the dough towards the top of your rolling surface, with the widest part towards the bottom.

Using both hands, put pressure on the rolling surface and pull the dough back towards you, rolling it back into a strand shape. Keep even pressure on the dough as you roll so that no air pockets collect in the strand.

Once your strand shape is created, roll it back and forth with both hands to erase the seams and smooth out the strand. As you roll, angle your hands outward and apply gentle pressure to taper the dough on the outer edges. By doing this, your strand should end up slightly thicker in the middle and thinner on the ends. This will help make your braided challah tapered at the ends, which creates a beautiful shape.

Further taper the strand by grasping one end between your two palms and gently rolling the dough back and forth. Repeat for the other end of the strand.

And thats how you make a strand! Simple, right? Now, before we start braiding, I want to share a few tips with you that Ive learned from trial and error over the years.

CHALLAH BRAIDING TIPS

1. Make sure your dough has completely risen using a two-rise process before you start to braid. If you dont, your strands may rise and expand while you are braiding, leading to a misshapen and sloppy-looking braid. The challah will still taste good, but it wont look as pretty.

2. Once you start braiding, continue until you are finished. If you walk away from a half-braided challah, you might lose your place in the braid, which can make things a lot more complicated.

3. For braids that start with the strands being pinched together at the top (Four- and Six-Strand braids) pinch them somewhat loosely at the beginning of the braiding process. Ive found that often I like to unpinch this top section when Im finished braiding so I can re-braid the top of the challah into a tighter, neater braid. This gives a cleaner look to the challah overall.

4. If your dough is sticking to the board, keep your surface lightly floured as you braid.

5.	Dont get discouraged! Making even strands and pretty braids takes some practice. Follow the steps here carefully, be patient with yourself, and most importantly HAVE FUN!

Now, lets start with the braiding! Here is the simplest way to braid a challah

THREE-STRAND BRAID

This is the easiest way to braid a challah. For those of you who know how to braid hair, this should come naturally to you. I like to start the braid in the middle of the strands instead of the top because it gives the challah a more even, balanced shape.

The important thing to remember when braiding a Three-Strand Challah is to be aware of your middle strand. Each strand of dough will take a turn being the middle strand; keeping your eye on the middle strand will help you stay on track as you braid.

1. Create three equal-size strands. Lay the three strands side-by-side.

2. Grab the center of the right strand and cross it over the middle strand, drop it in the center. The right strand is now your middle strand.

3. Grab your left strand and cross it over the middle strand. The left strand becomes your middle strand.

4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 (right strand to middle, left strand to middle) until you have braided your challah to the very end. Pinch the three strands together at the end.

5. Grab the challah in the center

and flip it towards you so the challah is now upside down and the unbraided strands are facing downward.

6. Continue braiding by grabbing the left strand and crossing it over the middle strand. The left strand becomes your middle strand.

7. Grab the right strand and cross it over the middle strand, drop it in the center. The right strand is now your middle strand.

8. Repeat steps 6 and 7 (left strand to middle, right strand to middle) until your challah is fully braided. Pinch the ends of the loose strands together and tuck both the top and bottom tips of the challah under to create a nice rounded shape.

9. Brush with egg wash, top if desired, and then allow challah to rise. Bake according to your challah recipes instructions.

FOUR-STRAND CHALLAH

The Four-Strand Challah is my favorite braid. I love the design it creates. When braiding a Four-Strand Challah its important to remember that you always start with the strand that is furthest to the right. Memorize the over, under, over pattern and say it out loud as you braid to keep you on track.

1. Create four equal-size strands. Lay the four strands side-by-side, and then pinch them together so they are connected at the top.

2. Take the strand furthest to the right and weave it towards the left through the other strands using this pattern: over, under, over.

3. Take the strand furthest to the right and repeat the weaving pattern again: over, under, over. Repeat this pattern, always starting with the strand furthest to the right, until the whole loaf is braided.

4. Pinch the ends of the loose strands together and tuck them under on both ends of the challah loaf to create a nice shape.

5. Brush with egg wash, top if desired, and then allow challah to rise. Bake according to your challah recipes instructions.

SIX-STRAND CHALLAH

A Six-Strand Challah is somewhat more complex than the Three- and Four-Strand braids, but once you get the hang of it its actually pretty simple. This braid creates a thick, wide challah with a pretty design.

When braiding a Six-Strand Challah, like with the Four-Strand, its important to remember that you always start with the strand that is furthest to the right. Memorize the over 2, under 1, over 2 pattern and say it out loud as you braid to keep you on track.

1. Create six equal-size strands. Lay the six strands side-by-side, and then pinch them together so they are connected at the top.

2. Take the strand furthest to the right and weave it towards the left through the other strands using this pattern: over 2 strands, under 1 strand, over 2 strands.

3. Take the strand furthest to the right and repeat the weaving pattern again: over 2 strands, under 1 strand, over 2 strands. Repeat this pattern, always starting with the strand furthest to the right, until the whole loaf is braided.

4. Pinch the ends of the loose strands together and tuck them under on both ends of the challah loaf to create a nice shape.

5. Brush with egg wash, top if desired, and then allow challah to rise. Bake according to your challah recipes instructions.

TURBAN CHALLAH

For the Rosh Hashanah holiday, challah is baked into a spiral shape sometimes called a Turban Challah. The shape symbolizes the cycle of a year coming to a close, and a new cycle beginning. This type of challah is usually baked with raisins in the dough to signify a sweet new year. Concealing the raisins inside the dough creates a prettier, more uniform challah.

1. Knead and roll to flatten the dough into a rough rectangular shape, about a 1/2 inch thick.

2. If adding raisins, sprinkle them evenly across the center of the rectangle. Use either black or golden raisins, whichever you prefer.

3. Use your hands to rolls the dough from the bottom upward into one large, even strand, making sure to roll tightly to avoid air pockets. The raisins will be concealed inside the dough.

4. Roll the dough using both hands to smooth seams and create one large strand.

5. Taper the strand at the ends by rolling the dough between your palms.

6. Roll one end of the strand inward to create a spiral snail-shell shape.

7. Continue rolling the strand in the same direction until the spiral is complete. Tuck the loose end of the spiral underneath the challah and pinch it tightly into the bottom, securing it.

8. Brush with egg wash and top, if desired. Allow challah to rise for at least 45 minutes until you can press your finger into the dough and it doesnt bounce back. The last rise is very important with this challah shape, since it is prone to splitting. Bake according to your challah recipes instructions. Note that this shape may require more baking time than a normal challah due to its bulk.

LINKED LOOPS CHALLAH

This is my favorite way to make a round challah loaf, and will give you another option for your round Rosh Hashanah challah. The chain shape represents unity, strength, and togetherness. While the pattern looks intricate, its actually quite simple to make.

1. Divide the dough into five thick equal-size strands. Dont taper the strands as you would for a normal challah braid. Form one strand into a circle, pinching the ends together to create a ring of dough.

2. Take another strand and connect it to the first circle as in a chain. Pinch the ends together to form a second circle.

3. Repeat the process until all the strands form a complete chain. The final circle links to the first one to create a round challah shape.

4. Brush with egg wash, top if desired, and allow challah to rise. Bake according to your challah recipes instructions. Note that this shape may require more baking time than a normal challah due to its bulk.

MINI CHALLAH ROLLS

Use your challah dough to make some pretty and delicious challah dinner rolls! They are so simple to make, and theyre sure to impress your dinner guests.

To save time, I often make these early in the morning and shape them into rolls, then cover the cookie sheet with plastic and place it in the refrigerator. I take it out of the refrigerator about 30 minutes before baking so the dough can return to room temperature.

1. Roll your dough into equal-sized strands that are about 9 inches long.

2. For each strand, start by tying a knot in the dough.

3. Pinch the two loose ends together to create a roll shape.

4. Place the seam side down on a greased cookie sheet. Brush with egg wash, top if desired, and allow to rise. Bake as you would a traditional challah braid. They may cook slightly faster than a braid, so keep an eye on them towards the end of the baking process.

http://toriavey.com/how-to/2010/08/challah-bread-part-2-how-to-braid-challah/

We will definitely need pictures of you braiding your challah and the finished product.

CHALLAH BREAD FRENCH TOAST by Liz DellaCroce

Transform leftover challah bread into the best French toast you'll ever eat. Ideal for making ahead and freezing or serving for a lazy weekend breakfast.

Author: Liz DellaCroce | The Lemon Bowl
Recipe type: Breakfast
Serves: 4

Ingredients

8 slices leftover challah bread
3 eggs
¼ cup milk
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla
warm maple syrup and butter to serve

Instructions

1.	Pre-heat a non-stick griddle over medium-high heat.

2.	In a large shallow bowl or pie plate, whisk together eggs, milk, cinnamon and vanilla. Soak challah bread for 30 seconds on each side then place in single layer on the griddle.

3.	Cook for 2 minutes on the first side then flip to brown the second side. Continue steps until all challah is cooked.

4.	Serve challah French toast with warm maple syrup and butter if you wish.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 2 slices Calories: 418 Fat: 14.4 g Saturated fat: 6.8 g Unsaturated fat: 7.6 g Trans fat: 0 Carbohydrates: 56.2 g Sugar: 11.3 g Sodium: 681 mg Fiber: 1.8 g Protein: 15.6 g Cholesterol: 311 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2015/08/challah-bread-french-toast

Ive never met a tofu that I was wild about  actually it will probably never appear on my table  the one time that I enjoyed it was at Shangaii Gardens Restaurant in Seattle. I dont know what they did with it but it was crisp  brown and very good. It was not on the menu the next time I was there.

Easy Tofu Scramble By Jolinda Hackett

Yield: 2 servings of tofu scramble

Ingredients

1/2 onion, diced
1/2 green bell pepper, diced
1 block tofu, drained and pressed
2 tbsp oil or margarine
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 tbsp soy sauce
1/2 tsp turmeric (optional)
2 tbsp nutritional yeast

Preparation

First, prepare your tofu. Like most tofu recipes, tofu scramble will taste best if you press the tofu first. This allows the tofu to absorb more of the flavorings and seasonings which you add to it. It's an extra step, but it just takes a few minutes. Not sure how to press tofu? See this easy step-by-step guide: How to press tofu.

Once your tofu is well pressed, slice the tofu into approximately one inch cubes.

Then, using either your hands or a fork, crumble it slightly to get the consistency you like for your scrambled tofu.

Next, heat the oil or margarine in a large skillet or frying pan and saute the chopped onion, pepper and crumbled tofu for 3-5 minutes, stirring frequently.

Next, add the garlic powder, onion powder and soy sauce and reduce the heat down to medium. Allow your tofu to cook 5-7 more minutes, stirring frequently and adding a bit more oil if needed. Finally, add the nutritional yeast and stir to combine well and make sure that your tofu is well coated.

To serve your tofu scramble, you can eat it just as it is, top it off with salsa or wrap it up in a warmed flour tortilla with a bit of salsa for a breakfast burrito or top with soy or dairy cheese.

Makes two servings of tofu scramble.

Nutrition Facts: One serving provides approximately: Calories: 365 - Calories from Fat: 220 - Total Fat: 24.5g, 18% - Total Carbohydrates: 18.9g, 6% Cholesterol: 0mg, 0% - Sodium: 484mg, 20%
Dietary Fiber: 4.8g, 19% - Protein: 24.2g - Vitamin A 19%, Vitamin C 100%, Calcium 39%, Iron 33%

Based on a 2000 calorie diet

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/tofurecipes/r/Easy-Tofu-Scramble

Personally - IMHO - I think it would be better with four or five eggs scrambled with it.

How to Press Tofu By Jolinda Hackett

What you'll need

To press your tofu, you'll need a cutting board, several paper towels or a clean dish cloth, a large bowl or another cutting board, and something to use as a weight (I used a can of baked beans).

Place your tofu on a layer of paper towels.

Place the tofu on a double layer of paper towels.

Fold a paper towel or dish cloth in half or fourths to increase absorbency. Place the towels on the cutting board and place the tofu on the towels. If the towels become too wet after absorbing the initial moisture, you may want to place the tofu on a second fresh layer of towels.

Place a weight on top of the tofu.

Place another layer of folded paper towels or a clean kitchen cloth top of the tofu. Then, place the bowl or another cutting board on top of the towels. Next, place the weight on top. Your weight should be heavy enough to press down evenly across the top of the tofu, but not so heavy that the tofu crumbles. A large can of beans or soup is perfect. Let the tofu sit for at least 15 minutes.

OPTIONAL: Slice and freeze tofu.

Once frozen and thawed, marinate your tofu for a flavorful dish.

After you have pressed your tofu for at least 15 minutes, you may also want to slice it into strips or cubes and then freeze it. Freezing tofu will change the texture of the tofu, making it firmer and "chewier", as well as more absorbent, like a sponge.

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/cookingtipstools/ss/presstofu1.htm#step1

What makes a salad a caprese salad?

White Bean Caprese Salad

Servings: 6  Size: 3/4 cup  Weight Watchers Points+: 4 pts

Calories: 142  Fat: 4.5 g  Carb: 18 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 8 g  Sugar: 2 g
Sodium: 127 mg  Cholesterol: 12 mg

Ingredients:

1 (15-oz) can Great Northern (or White Kidney) beans, drained and rinsed
2 cups quartered cherry tomatoes
2 1/2 oz fresh mozzarella, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 garlic clove, finely minced
1/4 tsp kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper
10 fresh basil leaves, chopped
2 tsp olive oil
2 tsp balsamic glaze

Directions:

Combine beans, tomatoes, basil, mozzarella, garlic, salt and pepper.

Drizzle with olive oil and finish with balsamic glaze.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/07/white-bean-caprese-salad.html

MIDDLE EASTERN SALAD WITH LEMON, MINT AND GARLIC - SYRIAN SALAD by Liz DellaCroce

This flavorful Lebanese salad is dressed with lemon juice, fresh garlic, olive oil and mint.

This flavorful Lebanese salad is dressed with lemon juice, fresh garlic, olive oil and mint.

Cuisine: Middle Eastern
Serves: 4

Ingredients

6 c romaine - chopped
1 large tomato - chopped
4 white radishes - thinly sliced
1 red pepper - diced
1 peeled cucumber - chopped
¼ cup chopped parsley
¼ cup chopped mint or 2 tablespoons dried mint
Juice of one lemon
2 garlic cloves - grated/crushed
4 tsp olive oil
2 tablespoons za'atar (optional)
salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

Place your salad ingredients of choice in a large bowl.

Add fresh herbs.

Squeeze juice of one lemon around the bowl, carefully holding your opposite hand underneath to catch the seeds.

Grate garlic directly over the salad using a microplane.

Drizzle olive oil around the edge of the salad (this will help ensure the salad is dressed evenly as you toss.)

Using, hands, gently toss the salad together. Sprinkle with zaatar, salt and pepper to taste.

Notes: Excellent source of mono-unsaturated fatty acid, Vitamin C and Vitamin A.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 Calories: 120 Fat: 5.2g Saturated fat: .8g Carbohydrates: 16.9g Sodium: 11mg Fiber: 4.6g Protein: 3.5g Cholesterol: 0

http://thelemonbowl.com/2010/08/syrian-salad.html

Balsamic Green Bean Salad BY REBECCA BOHL - PaleoGrubs.com

Ingredients

1 1/2 lbs green beans, trimmed and cut to 3 inch long pieces
1/2 red onion, finely chopped
3 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup chopped walnuts
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1.	Bring a pot of salted water to a boil. Add the green beans and blanch for 2-3 minutes. The beans should be just barely cooked through and still crisp. Prepare a large bowl of ice water while the beans are cooking. Remove beans from hot water and place into ice bath to stop the cooking. Drain.

2.	Place the green beans and red onion in a large bowl. Toss in the olive oil to coat. Sprinkle in the balsamic and season with salt and freshly ground black pepper. Top with chopped walnuts to serve.

Nutrition Facts: Amount Per Serving - Calories 230 - Calories from Fat 150

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Balsamic-Green-Bean-Salad

And a little something to have with your midmorning coffee break  they are healthy  they have zucchini in them.

Zucchini and Orange Marmalade Muffins with Cranberries and Pecans

Yield: 12 muffins

Ingredients:

1½ cups all-purpose flour
¾ cup granulated sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 eggs
⅓ cup vegetable oil
¼ cup orange marmalade
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
½ of 1 small zucchini (4 ounces), shredded and drained dry
¾ cup dried cranberries
¼ cup pecans, coarsely chopped

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Line a standard-size muffin tin with paper liners or spray with non-stick cooking spray.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon.

3. In a large bowl, whisk together the eggs, oil, orange marmalade and vanilla extract. Using a rubber spatula, stir in the shredded zucchini.

4. Add the flour mixture to the wet ingredients, along with the cranberries and pecans and fold until completely combined and no dry pockets remain (the batter will be thick).

5. Divide the batter evenly between the muffin cups. Bake until golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, about 20 minutes.

6. Remove from the oven, place the pan on a wire rack and allow the muffins to cool for 5 minutes before removing from the pan. Serve warm or at room temperature. The muffins can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 4 days. (You can also freeze them by removing the paper liners, wrapping individually in plastic wrap and placing in a ziploc freezer bag.)
(Recipe adapted from The Williams-Sonoma Baking Book)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/zucchini-orange-muffins

This was noted to be a staff favorite plus being a very healthy dish. They suggest a fruity Italian rose wine to go with it  think I would want the wine first.

Octopus with Chorizo and Potatoes CONTRIBUTED BY ALEX LARREA

SERVINGS: 4

This recipe is a smart, delicious, Spanish-inflected way to cook octopus. Dipping the tentacles in hot water before cooking helps firm them up so they hold their shape.

Ingredients
1 onion, coarsely chopped
3 bay leaves
1 3/4 pounds octopus tentacles
3/4 pound potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch dice
Kosher salt
Freshly ground pepper
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
2 teaspoons chopped thyme
5 ounces cured Spanish chorizo, cut into 1/2-inch dice
Shredded shiso (optional)

Directions

Bring a large saucepan of salted water to a boil with the onion and bay leaves. Using tongs, carefully dip the octopus into the boiling water 3 times, then leave it in the water. Cook the octopus over moderately low heat until tender, about  1 hour. Remove from the heat and let the octopus stand in the water for 10 minutes; drain. Cut the octopus into 1/2-inch pieces.

In a medium saucepan, cover the potatoes with water and add salt. Bring to a boil and simmer over moderate heat until just tender, about 10 minutes. Drain and transfer to a bowl. Toss the potatoes with the 3 tablespoons of olive oil and the thyme; season with salt and pepper.

In a grill pan, cook the chorizo over moderately high heat until warmed through, 2 minutes. Transfer to a bowl. Add the  potatoes and octopus to the pan and cook until hot and  the potatoes are golden in spots, 5 minutes. Add to the chorizo, season with salt and pepper and toss. Drizzle with oil, garnish with shiso, if  using, and serve.

Suggested Pairing: A fruity Spanish rosé

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/octopus-chorizo-and-potatoes

Do you like eggs? I love eggs. And breakfast is my favorite meal to eat out or in. These recipes would make breakfast special.

Do Ahead Egg Bake

12 servings

The tempting combo of spinach, cheese and bacon creates magic yet again in this crowd-pleasing egg bake.

What You Need

8 Eggland's Best® eggs 
3 cups milk 
8 cups French bread cubes (3/4 inch) 
1 pkg. (10 oz.) frozen chopped spinach, thawed, squeezed dry 
12 slices cooked OSCAR MAYER Bacon, crumbled 
1 pkg. (8 oz.) KRAFT Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese, divided

Make It

Whisk eggs and milk in large bowl until well blended. Stir in bread. Add spinach, bacon and 1-1/2 cups cheese; mix lightly.

Pour into 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with cooking spray; top with remaining cheese. Cover; refrigerate overnight.

Heat oven to 350ºF. Bake, uncovered, 48 to 50 min. or until top is puffed and golden brown.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/do-ahead-egg-bake-120751.aspx

Tortilla Brunch Bake

12 servings

How can a dozen eggs serve a dozen? It helps if you add cheddar, red salsa and sour cream!

What You Need

1 doz. eggs 
4 oz. (1/2 of 8-oz. pkg.) PHILADELPHIA Cream Cheese, cubed, softened 
12 corn tortillas (6 inch) 
4 green onions, sliced, divided 
1-1/2 cups KRAFT Shredded Cheddar Cheese, divided 
1 jar (16 oz.) red salsa 
1/2 cup BREAKSTONE'S or KNUDSEN Sour Cream

Make It

Heat oven to 375º F.

Blend eggs and cream cheese in blender until smooth.

Arrange 6 tortillas on bottom of 13x9-inch baking dish sprayed with cooking spray, overlapping as necessary to evenly cover bottom of dish. Cover with egg mixture, and half each of the onions and cheddar. Top with remaining tortillas and salsa; cover.

Bake 25 min. Top with remaining cheddar; bake, uncovered, 15 min. or until center is set.

Let stand 10 min. before serving topped with sour cream and remaining onions.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/tortilla-brunch-bake-169165.aspx

Migas

4 servings

What You Need

2 tsp. oil 
1/2 red pepper 
2 green onions 
2 OSCAR MAYER Wieners 
2 tostada shells (5 inch), coarsely broken 
4 eggs 
1/2 cup KRAFT Mexican Style Finely Shredded Four Cheese

Make It

Heat oil in medium skillet on medium-high heat. Chop pepper and onions; cut wieners into 1/2-inch-thick slices. Add vegetables and wieners to skillet; cook 2 min. or until peppers are crisp-tender. Stir in tostadas; cook 1 min. or until slightly softened, stirring occasionally.

Whisk eggs until well blended.

Add to skillet; cook 3 min. or until almost set, stirring occasionally. Top with cheese; cover. Cook 1 min. or until melted

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/migas-114608.aspx

Here are a couple of interesting dinner ideas  and they look and sound very good.

Stuffed Eggplant

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

2 medium eggplants, halved
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 red onion, diced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 pint cremini mushrooms, quartered
2 cups torn kale
2 cups cooked quinoa
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
Zest and juice of 1 lemon (plus additional lemon wedges for serving)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
½ cup plain Greek yogurt
3 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley, for garnish

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Using a spoon, scoop out a third of the flesh inside the eggplants (you can set it aside for other uses or discard). Rub the inside of each eggplant half with 1½ teaspoons olive oil and transfer to the prepared baking sheet.

3. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil to a large skillet and heat over medium heat. Add the onion and sauté until tender, 3 to 4 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, 1 minute more.

4. Add the mushrooms and cook until they are just tender, 4 to 5 minutes. Stir in the kale and quinoa, and cook until the kale is wilted slightly, 2 to 3 minutes. Season the mixture with thyme, lemon zest and juice, salt and pepper.

5. Spoon the filling into the prepared eggplants and roast until the eggplants are tender but not falling apart, 17 to 20 minutes. Let cool for 5 minutes.

6. Serve the eggplant immediately, garnished with parsley and accompanied by the yogurt and additional lemon wedges.

What to drink with it: Eggplant and Pinot Noir might be one of the most underrated pairings of all time. Keep this one in your back pocket and you'll look like an expert.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Stuffed-Eggplant

GREEN CHILE, BEEF AND CORN PUDDING CASSEROLE BY KELLY Yandell

Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 tablespoon canola oil
2 pounds ground beef
½ medium-size white onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
½ jalapeno, seeded and chopped
2 teaspoons chili powder
½ teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon kosher salt
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
3 cups water
1-½ cups corn meal
1 (14.75 ounce) can creamed corn
1 egg
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 (7 ounce) can whole green chiles (chopped will do)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

In a nonstick pan, heat 1 tablespoon of canola oil and add the chopped onions. Saute the onions for three minutes. Add the ground beef and gently break it up and brown it in the skillet along with the onions. When the beef is just browned, add the garlic and the jalapenos and continue to cook for one minute. Add the cumin, chili powder and salt and stir to combine. Add the tomato sauce and stir to combine. Remove the skillet from the heat.

In a medium saucepan, bring three cups of water to a simmer. Using a whisk slowly add the corn meal and stir to minimize lumps. Remove the saucepan from the heat and stir in the creamed corn. Once the corn is incorporated, stir in the egg. Then stir in the baking powder, salt, and cheese.

In a 9 by 13 casserole dish, layer the ingredients in the following order: green chiles, meat, and cornmeal topping. Spread the topping so that you have a smooth surface.

Place the dish in the oven and bake for 45 minutes. Allow to rest for 10 minutes before serving
.
http://www.yummly.com/recipe/Green-Chile_-Beef-_-Corn-Pudding-Casserole

OOPS! I guess this one is a dessert  not a main dish for dinner although as good as it looks I think I could eat it for a meal.

RHUBARB ORANGE-ROSEMARY CROISSANT PUDDING by Susan S. Bradley

This dreamy, lighter-than-light bread pudding layers toasted croissants, orange marmalade, fresh rosemary, and macerated rhubarb.

Ingredient Note The green rhubarb you see here is Victoria rhubarb. Its available at Portland Farmers Market. You may find it in your local farmers markets as well.

Ramekins

Ingredients

2 teaspoons unsalted butter, melted
2 teaspoons sugar

Rhubarb

1 cup (4 ounces) trimmed, ½-inch diced rhubarb
3 tablespoons superfine sugar
finely grated zest of 1 small orange
1 tablespoon minced fresh rosemary
1 tablespoon Grand Marnier or other orange flavored liqueur (or orange juice)

Croissants

3 croissants
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, melted
1 tablespoon premium quality orange marmalade, warmed in the microwave

Custard

½ cup heavy cream
½ cup whole milk
¼ cup superfine sugar (regular sugar works too)
2 eggs
1 egg yolk
1 teaspoon vanilla

Embellishments

powdered sugar in a sieve or shaker
lightly sweetened crème fraîche or sour cream

Directions

1.	To prepare oven and ramekins, set one rack at the top of the oven and another in the middle of the oven. Heat the broiler.

2.	Brush two oven-proof ceramic or cast iron ramekins with melted butter, and coat each with 1 teaspoon sugar. Set on an edged baking sheet. Reserve.

3.	To prepare rhubarb, in a medium mixing bowl, combine rhubarb, sugar, rosemary, and Grand Marnier. Let macerate for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4.	To prepare croissants, with a serrated bread knife, slice the croissants in half lengthwise.

5.	Turn the cut sides up and place croissants on an edged baking sheet. Broil for 1-2 minutes, until lightly toasted on the surface.

6.	Remove from the oven, adjust oven temperature to 350ºF., and brush cut surfaces with melted butter and marmalade.

7.	When cool, tear croissants into rough pieces and divide between the two ramekins.

8.	Divide macerated rhubarb and juice between the two ramekins.

9.	To prepare custard, in a 1-cup glass measuring cup with pouring spout, whisk eggs and egg yolk.

10.	In a 4-cup glass measuring cup with pouring spout, combine cream, milk, sugar, and vanilla. Heat in the microwave just until liquid starts to steam. Do not bring to a full simmer.

11.	Slowly a little of the hot cream mixture onto the eggs, whisking all the while. Repeat twice to temper (warm without curdling) the eggs.

12.	Pour the tempered egg mixture into the remaining cream mixture and whisk to combine.

13.	To bake, pour custard into ramekins, let sit 5-10 minutes to allow the bread to absorb some of the liquid, and then bake for 20-25 minutes, until custard is just set.

14.	To serve, dust with powdered sugar and pass a small bowl of lightly sweetened crème fraiche or sour cream.

Serves 2.

http://thelunacafe.com/rhubarb-orange-rosemary-croissant-pudding

You can just sit the whole skillet in front of me  I want the whole thing.

Blueberry Chamomile Dutch Baby with Honeycomb Ricotta

Ingredients

3/4 cup milk
2 chamomile tea bags
5 tablespoons butter, divided
1 rounded cup Driscoll's blueberries
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
3 eggs, at room temperature*
1 teaspoon vanilla + half of a vanilla bean, if you have it on hand
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 cup all-purpose flour

Berries

1 cup mixed Driscoll's strawberries, raspberries + blueberries
2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

Honeycomb Ricotta

1 cup whole milk ricotta
2 tablespoons honey + fresh honeycomb for serving
1 vanilla bean, seeds scraped out
1-2 teaspoons lemon zest (optional)

Instructions

Warm the milk in the microwave or over the stove until just steaming. Add the tea bags, cover and steep for 5-10 minutes

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

Grab a 10-12 inch cast iron skillet and place it over high heat. Add 2 tablespoons butter and once melted add the blueberries, brown sugar and cinnamon.

Cook over high heat for 1-2 minutes, stirring once or twice, you just want the berries to begin to burst.

Remove from the heat and add the remaining 3 tablespoons butter.

Place the skillet in the oven while you prepare the batter, but no longer than 5-8 minutes.

Remove the tea bags from the milk and add the milk to a blender. Add the eggs, vanilla (and vanilla bean seeds if using), salt and flour. Blend on high for about 30 seconds or until no lumps remain in the batter.

Carefully remove the hot skillet from the oven. Push the blueberries towards the center of the skillet and pour the batter over the blueberries in a swirl motion. Quickly return the skillet to the oven and bake until the sides are puffed up and dark golden brown, 15 to 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine the fresh berries with the sugar and cinnamon in a bowl. Toss well and let sit until ready to serve.

To make the ricotta, stir together the ricotta, honey, lemon zest and vanilla in a bowl. Keep in the fridge until ready to serve.

When the dutch baby is done cooking, remove from the oven. Add some fresh honeycomb to the dutch baby and then add a dollop of ricotta. Top with the cinnamon sugar berries + figs if you have them. EAT!!

*to bring eggs to room temp quickly, place them in a bowl of hot water for 5 minutes.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/blueberry-chamomile-dutch-baby-with-honeycomb-ricotta/

What did I tell you  I bet you want the whole skillet too.

Think that will do it for this week. Hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed finding them for you.

Sam

Had to add this one at the last minute.

Foil-Pack Chicken Fajita Dinner 

4 servings

From chicken breasts to peppers, salsa and shredded cheese, this delectable dish has it allin a foil pack that's easy on the cleanup crew!

What You Need

1-1/2 cups instant white rice, uncooked 
1-1/2 cups hot water 
1 Tbsp. TACO BELL® Taco Seasoning Mix 
4 small boneless skinless chicken breasts (1 lb.) 
1 each green and red pepper, cut into strips 
1/2 cup TACO BELL® Thick & Chunky Salsa 
1/2 cup KRAFT Mexican Style Finely Shredded Taco Cheese

Make It

Heat oven to 400ºF.

Fold up all sides of each of 4 large sheets heavy-duty foil to form 1-inch rim; spray with cooking spray.

Combine rice, water and taco seasoning; spoon onto foil. Top with remaining ingredients.

Bring up foil sides; fold to make 4 packets. Place in 15x10x1-inch pan.

Bake 30 to 35 min. or until chicken is done (165ºF). Cool 5 min. Cut slits in foil to release steam before opening packets.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/foil-pack-chicken-fajita-dinner-111262.aspx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 14th August, 2015* (by Darowil)

This weeks big news is that we have a KP wedding coming up. YEAH. *nanacaren* is getting married to James and moving to the UK later this year.

Carens exciting news managed to overtake the KAP in excitement for the week. The KAP seems to have been a great success as always- despite the hiccup with Skyping. Many photos have been posted which Kate will have summarized for us.

HEALTH

*vabchonnie* should have new teeth next week and has the orthopedic boot off following her broken toe.

Julie heard from *AZ sticks* who told her that Alan is doing better.

The family *pacer* knows with the sick kids have had two of them in different sections of the hospital . Bella has since gone home, though needs more surgery next month.

*BubbaLove* had biopsies done last week which have come back as cancer.

*Bulldog* has been unable to post because of the pain in her legs and back- not even getting a lot of housework done (mind you I think her not much is a lot to me!).

*designer* has had a clear check up for skin cancer.

OTHER ISSUES

*Swedenmes* youngest got distinctions in all his exams so off to Uni in a few weeks.

*pacer* is making good progress on preparing the second house for sale (with a help from others) and has a person lined up to sell it for her.

*sugarsugars* mother seems to be settling into her new home really well.

*railyn* and DH have been approved for the house they want to rent so should be moving in about 2 weeks time.

*ceili* has been away for around a year but returned this week. She moved house, DD1 had a knee replacement with wonderful results. Life simply got busy.

We may not see much of *Nicho* for the next few weeks. DD is coming for a week, her brother and his wife are coming for a visit and at the same time she will be working full time for three weeks (exhausted after just one day this week which she worked due to sickness at the school)

PHOTOS
To make it easier because I know these are the photos we all want to see -
KAP photos are on pages 1, 7, 21, 22 - 29, 36, 38, 56 - 58, 72 and 73

1- *Swedenme* - Minnie hat & shoes
1 - *Caren* - KAP yarn swap
6 - *Caren* - Rainbow/Hot air balloons
7 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers for niece
7 - *Caren* - KAP attendees/Sam & family
8 - *BubbaLove* - DGKs digging at the beach
10 - *BubbaLove * - Minions hat
13 - *BubbaLove * - Hats for DGSs
13 - *Kate* - Caitlin
14 - *Caren* - Sunset
16 - *Caren* - Caren & James
16 - *Bubba* - Snowman hat
17 - *Caren* - Avery
18 - *Lurker* - Sunset
20 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Caren
21 - *Rookie* - Sporty DGS
21 - *Pjs* - Leaving Ohio/Sleeping selfie
21 - *Pacer* - KAP photos
22 - *Pacer* - KAP photos
22 - *Pjs* - Rain
23 - *Pacer* - Don and Bob
23 - *Pjs* - Homeward bound pics
24 - *Pjs* - Pennsylvania/New York
26 - *Pjs* - Waving to Daralene/Almost home
26 - *Pacer* - KAP photos
27 - *Pacer* - Matthew's cards/KAP photos
28 - *Pacer* - KAP photos
28 - *Bubba* - Shark slippers (large & small)
29 - *Pacer* - KAP pics at Sam's
29 - *Caren* - Home!
29 - *Kate* - Congratulations card for Sonja's son
34 - *Gagesmom* - Slipper
35 - *Caren* - Sunset
36 - *Caren* - Matthew working on his new hobby
38 - *Poledra* - KAP photos
47 - *Gagesmom* - Clouds rolling in
53 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers
56 - *Caren* - Breakfast
56 - *GrandmaPaula* - KAP photos
57 - *Cmaliza* - KAP photos
58 - *Poledra* - Matthew's cards at KAP
59 - *Caren* - Crochet cloths
60 - *Caren* - Purple crochet cloth 
67 - *Bubba* - Baby moccasins
72 - *Cmaliza* - Gwen/KAP photos
73 - *Cmaliza* - KAP photos
75 - *Gagesmom* - Slipper/Greg & Deuce
75 - *Caren* - Gluten free snicker doodles
76 - *Gagesmom* - Storm clouds
76 - *Pjs* - Stormy weather/Nail polish
79 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers
81 - *Kate* - Me as a teenager
82 - *Cmaliza* - Morning clouds over the Lake

RECIPES
3 - *Sam* - Weekly recipes
27 - *Sam* - 400+ recipes that are healthy and won't break the bank (link)

CRAFTS
38 - *Lurker* - Knitting terms (link)
67 - *Lurker* - Leggo eggo hat (link)
75 - *Sam* - Knitted hats (link)

OTHERS
43 - *Lurker* - How to have a good day
46 - *Sam* - DIY living wall (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Guernsey a few minutes ago- inside out- and approaching the shoulder on the left side.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the start Sam and Kate. My bedtime so I shall browse tomorrow. The Guernsey is wonderful, Julie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I got caught out again good job you post to tell us to change 
Friday sure does come round quick &#128168; wasn't it only yesterday you were all traveling to KAP 
We have two things in common Sam I,really like coleslaw and I am not a fan of tofu 
Well see you tomorrow when it will be more than likely Friday again &#128516;
Sonja 
Julie Guernsey is looking fantastic


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the new Tea Party and recipes Sam, and for the update Kate. Good luck to Alexis in her studies.
The Gansey is looking great, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the start Sam and Kate. My bedtime so I shall browse tomorrow. The Guernsey is wonderful, Julie.


Thanks, Norma! I have had a chance now to skim Sam's opening- some real changes occurring next door!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I got caught out again good job you post to tell us to change
> Friday sure does come round quick 💨 wasn't it only yesterday you were all traveling to KAP
> We have two things in common Sam I,really like coleslaw and I am not a fan of tofu
> Well see you tomorrow when it will be more than likely Friday again 😄
> ...


Thanks, Sonja!
Taking a bit of a break, to rest my right hand. Then back to the shoulder, and on to the neckband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you for the new Tea Party and recipes Sam, and for the update Kate. Good luck to Alexis in her studies.
> The Gansey is looking great, Julie.


Thanks, Mary! How are things progressing in your world?!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam more great recipes. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am happy you posted the new tea party link. I forgot it was Friday. Wow did this week ever fly by.

Julie your gansey looks fantastic.

Havent made it on the first page for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam more great recipes. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I am happy you posted the new tea party link. I forgot it was Friday. Wow did this week ever fly by.
> 
> Julie your gansey looks fantastic.


Time is so relative- my week has been very slow.
Thanks Mel!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Mary! How are things progressing in your world?!


Nothing happening till Monday when completion takes place, then it is mine, all being well. Then it is carpeting and painting and delivery of my furniture, then I will move in, if all goes to plan of course. Thanks for asking, but keep everything crosse till Monday lunchtime, please.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Nothing happening till Monday when completion takes place, then it is mine, all being well. Then it is carpeting and painting and delivery of my furniture, then I will move in, if all goes to plan of course. Thanks for asking, but keep everything crosse till Monday lunchtime, please.


I will keep everything crossed too. It's been a long wait but hopefully worth it 
When you move in 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Sam for another great recipe grouping, and to those summarizing for me. Love the Guernsey, it is looking beautiful and you are making good progress Julie. Martina, hoping all goes quickly and well so you can move in shortly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- inside out- and approaching the shoulder on the left side.


Looking more fabulous each time you post!

I'm marking my spot...and now I want French toast (won't be having that for supper, however)! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Nothing happening till Monday when completion takes place, then it is mine, all being well. Then it is carpeting and painting and delivery of my furniture, then I will move in, if all goes to plan of course. Thanks for asking, but keep everything crosse till Monday lunchtime, please.


Certainly will, crossed all except my eyes, and prayers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Sam for another great recipe grouping, and to those summarizing for me. Love the Guernsey, it is looking beautiful and you are making good progress Julie. Martina, hoping all goes quickly and well so you can move in shortly.


Thanks, Joyce! I am picking up the stitches for the neckband now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Looking more fabulous each time you post!
> 
> I'm marking my spot...and now I want French toast (won't be having that for supper, however)! :XD:


Thank you, so much- I will be glad to work with a heavier weight for a change!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Oh dear! thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Thanks for the update. She certainly is having a rough year. I do hope she will not try to do any more packing of the house and get some help. For now, praying she is okay and recovers well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Thank you for letting us know Josephine . I will be hoping she makes a speedy full recovery . Let her know we will be thinking of her 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for letting us know Josephine . I will be hoping she makes a speedy full recovery . Let her know we will be thinking of her
> Sonja


Thsnk you and l will do. Night night


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Prayers going up now. She and her DH have certainly had a bad time medically in the last few weeks. Will keep them on the prayer list.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


She is in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great start. I agree about the Gifu, nt for e. I've not seen buttermilk used in coleslaw before but will have t try it as I love coleslaw & have tons of cabbage in the garden both red & green.

Julie, beautiful sweater, I love that color can't wait. See it done.

Martina, hope all moves along well with your move.

The weather isn't looking great for tomorrow, no rain in the forcast but COOL, 14C/57F & going down to 3C/37F, I'll have to get my tomatoes picked soon, good grief, where did summer go?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no Pearlone is really having a rough go. (((hugs))) and prayers going up from this prayer warrior.

Finished the baby football hat and found a baby bear hat I made. Also I found a camouflage baby blanket. All for my friends, friends baby boy Ryker born Monday morning.

I am making a hat to match the blanket tonight and Easy stay on bib by Eileen Casey. Will post pictures later on.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no Pearlone is really having a rough go. (((hugs))) and prayers going up from this prayer warrior.

Finished the baby football hat and found a baby bear hat I made. Also I found a camouflage baby blanket. All for my friends, friends baby boy Ryker born Monday morning.

I am making a hat to match the blanket tonight and Easy stay on bib by Eileen Casey. Will post pictures later on.

Sorry about the double post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start. I agree about the Gifu, nt for e. I've not seen buttermilk used in coleslaw before but will have t try it as I love coleslaw & have tons of cabbage in the garden both red & green.
> 
> Julie, beautiful sweater, I love that color can't wait. See it done.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie- I am working the neckband now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, so much- I will be glad to work with a heavier weight for a change!


I can certainly understand that! I have been working with sock yarn of late and am really looking forward to getting on to the next thing in heavier yarn myself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Sending every good thought. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree......hope she will get the needed help packing. Sure did miss seeing her at the KAP. Prayers for a speedy recovery.



pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. She certainly is having a rough year. I do hope she will not try to do any more packing of the house and get some help. For now, praying she is okay and recovers well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everything crossed - having trouble walking. --- sam



martina said:


> Nothing happening till Monday when completion takes place, then it is mine, all being well. Then it is carpeting and painting and delivery of my furniture, then I will move in, if all goes to plan of course. Thanks for asking, but keep everything crosse till Monday lunchtime, please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap her up in warm postive healing and goodness. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Saying all kinds of prayers!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, thank you for update on Pearlone. Sending healing energy. Glad she is out of ICU.
Norma, thank you. Kiss your dear welsh soil for me. Visiting Wales is on my bucket list.
Sam, shrimp tacos, yum.
Kate, thank you for summary.
Julie, sweater looking great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can certainly understand that! I have been working with sock yarn of late and am really looking forward to getting on to the next thing in heavier yarn myself.


If only because it will be quicker!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, thank you for update on Pearlone. Sending healing energy. Glad she is out of ICU.
> Norma, thank you. Kiss your dear welsh soil for me. Visiting Wales is on my bucket list.
> Sam, shrimp tacos, yum.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Julie, sweater looking great.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings from HOT Virginia Beach VA USA: Has been a slow, painful week; new teeth in and up to 12 hours a day with terrible pain by the time I take them out for the night, go back to Dr. for adjustment on Monday, will be glad. Has been very slow also on the 2 tables of "stuff" I have to decide to keep and where or to toss. Know I must get that project done so I can start another. The spot where my second toe joins the foot is still very sore and red, the foot is swollen to, limits what shoes I can get on. Too, too much going on to suit me. 

Glad those who went to Defiance had a good time, was really an eye opener for me to see the pictures. Now I can put a name with a face. Thanks to all. 

To each of you, have a wonderful weekend and I'll be in touch again soon...VA Sharon


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam great reciepts as always. Going to give the brownies a try this week. 
Thank you ladies for the sumery


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- inside out- and approaching the shoulder on the left side.


Love the guernsey it is coming along nicely.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Nothing happening till Monday when completion takes place, then it is mine, all being well. Then it is carpeting and painting and delivery of my furniture, then I will move in, if all goes to plan of course. Thanks for asking, but keep everything crosse till Monday lunchtime, please.


Keeping everything crossed, it won't be long now until you move in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Thank you for letting us know. Sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So here is everything for Ryker. I have the over the head bib on the needles but will post after I finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the guernsey it is coming along nicely.


Thanks, Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here is everything for Ryker. I have the over the head bib on the needles but will post after I finish it tomorrow.


I like the little collar and tie bib, it's all great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to be gone most of the day tomorrow - riding to indianapolis with phyllis for josiah's birthday party - he is twelve. taking knitting along for in the car and while i am there - will need something to do. phyllis doesn't like to drive in indy after dark so we will leave before it gets dark. it is about 2-1/2 hours each way. i really don't want to go but it will give me a chance to see everyone there. phyllis and i travel well together - thank goodness. she does all the driving. i will talk to you when i get back. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 14th August, 2015* (by Darowil)
> 
> This weeks big news is that we have a KP wedding coming up. YEAH. *nanacaren* is getting married to James and moving to the UK later this year.
> 
> ...




What a lot of photos even with the KAP ones separate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a church brunch this morning after dinner the last two nights for David's work. 
So as church is not far from the train station I headed straight out to the football. In the club rooms using the Wi-Fi before the game starts. A win today and if South lose next weeks game against them will determine which of us makes the finals. Hopefully us, but we haven't been in there all year so it would be tough on South to just miss out after being in the top 5 all season. But still...
And in the last cricket test against England we are doing very well. Very strange series this one. We have lost the series whatever happens but would be nice to win all the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Not sounding good. Will pray for her. Thanks for letting us know.

Why I don't like reading the KTP Away from home as I don't have my word document to put info into. Might stop here and head outside to find a spot to watch the football. Had a couple of coffees while here as well. Available free, don't usually come in as I usually arrive just in time for the footy to start. 
So see you all later


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- inside out- and approaching the shoulder on the left side.


Wow is that ever beautiful ! I love the colour ! Awesome work Julie 👍🏻💗


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow is that ever beautiful ! I love the colour ! Awesome work Julie 👍🏻💗


Thank you very much, Jackie!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45am and I am caught up. Headed to bed, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Poor woman, I hope she is better soon. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Greer, can't sleep, nothing on t.v. This time of night.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for letting us know Josephine . I will be hoping she makes a speedy full recovery . Let her know we will be thinking of her
> Sonja


From me too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


I am so sorry, poor thing. Prayers ae on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you. Kiss your dear welsh soil for me. Visiting Wales is on my bucket list.


I will and think of you
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> So here is everything for Ryker. I have the over the head bib on the needles but will post after I finish it tomorrow.


Great knits :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Sam... thanks for starting our new week and thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries.

Well this afternoon I actually managed to get outside in the garden! Yay for me. LOL It was a nice day so I got out there and swept, cleaned up and threw out some old pots. I even got the hose out and to get the dust/dirt off plants, ornaments etc out in my pergola. Quite pleased with myself. This is the first time I have had chance to do this since mums collapse..... 3 months! :shock: 

Mum is still doing well.... they were all playing bingo in the activity room yesterday when I got there, so I helped mum and she won... twice. Prizes were small chocolate bars which she scoffed no problems. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- inside out- and approaching the shoulder on the left side.


 :thumbup: Its looking great Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Oh my goodness! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for another great start. I agree about the Gifu, nt for e. I've not seen buttermilk used in coleslaw before but will have t try it as I love coleslaw & have tons of cabbage in the garden both red & green.
> 
> Julie, beautiful sweater, I love that color can't wait. See it done.
> 
> ...


Jeepers! Thats a bit chilly for summer. :shock: Thats our winter temperatures!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Sam... thanks for starting our new week and thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries.
> 
> Well this afternoon I actually managed to get outside in the garden! Yay for me. LOL It was a nice day so I got out there and swept, cleaned up and threw out some old pots. I even got the hose out and to get the dust/dirt off plants, ornaments etc out in my pergola. Quite pleased with myself. This is the first time I have had chance to do this since mums collapse..... 3 months! :shock:
> 
> Mum is still doing well.... they were all playing bingo in the activity room yesterday when I got there, so I helped mum and she won... twice. Prizes were small chocolate bars which she scoffed no problems. LOL


That is great news about your mum Cathy. It must be such a relief to you knowing that she is settling in to her new home 
Glad you managed to get out into your garden. I was out in mine yesterday too . I find it funny that while I am deadheading all the flowers and tidying up for autumn you are getting things ready for spring 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> That is great news about your mum Cathy. It must be such a relief to you knowing that she is settling in to her new home
> Glad you managed to get out into your garden. I was out in mine yesterday too . I find it funny that while I am deadheading all the flowers and tidying up for autumn you are getting things ready for spring
> Sonja


 :thumbup: Hi Sonja. Yes it is a relief seeing mum settled. One of the nurses today told me that mum actually had a conversation with her today. She doesnt seem as confused and seems able to think better. Maybe the delerium is finally easing off a bit more.

What are you up to today Sonja.? Dont forget we want to see the Minnie mouse top you are knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Its looking great Julie.


Thanks, Cathy! I have the neckband completed now, on to the sleeves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hi Sonja. Yes it is a relief seeing mum settled. One of the nurses today told me that mum actually had a conversation with her today. She doesnt seem as confused and seems able to think better. Maybe the delerium is finally easing off a bit more.
> 
> What are you up to today Sonja.? Dont forget we want to see the Minnie mouse top you are knitting?


That is good news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hi Sonja. Yes it is a relief seeing mum settled. One of the nurses today told me that mum actually had a conversation with her today. She doesnt seem as confused and seems able to think better. Maybe the delerium is finally easing off a bit more.
> 
> What are you up to today Sonja.? Dont forget we want to see the Minnie mouse top you are knitting?


Hello Cathy I'm going to the shops this morning / afternoon by the time I move myself 😄
I'm on the buttonhole band ( knit afterwards) which is something new for me but I'm getting there 
Hope the confusion goes completely and you have lots of lovely conversations with your mum. Do they have a nice outside seating area where she is ? 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Cathy I'm going to the shops this morning / afternoon by the time I move myself 😄
> I'm on the buttonhole band ( knit afterwards) which is something new for me but I'm getting there
> Hope the confusion goes completely and you have lots of lovely conversations with your mum. Do they have a nice outside seating area where she is ?
> Sonja


Yes they have a couple of lovely outdoor areas. Just waiting for a little bit warmer weather and I will be taking her out there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes they have a couple of lovely outdoor areas. Just waiting for a little bit warmer weather and I will be taking her out there.


That's just what I was thinking . It will be nice for her to get out into the fresh air hope that warmer weather comes along soon even though it means the beginning of the end for us . Can't complain we have had nice warm weather even now when the sky is a bit grey it is still very warm . Got all the windows open 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here is everything for Ryker. I have the over the head bib on the needles but will post after I finish it tomorrow.


Very well done, Ryke is a very lucky little one. I lile the football hat and tie bi best.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren!


You are most welcome. I am looking forward to seeing it finished, it really is lovely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Football went as well as it could have. Between our winnign margin and th elosing margin of the team we needed to lose we have upped our percentage so that 'all' we need to do next week is win. If we win the team we beat can't get into the finals. But if we lose we can't get in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to be gone most of the day tomorrow - riding to indianapolis with phyllis for josiah's birthday party - he is twelve. taking knitting along for in the car and while i am there - will need something to do. phyllis doesn't like to drive in indy after dark so we will leave before it gets dark. it is about 2-1/2 hours each way. i really don't want to go but it will give me a chance to see everyone there. phyllis and i travel well together - thank goodness. she does all the driving. i will talk to you when i get back. --- sam


Have a lovely day Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Sam... thanks for starting our new week and thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries.
> 
> Well this afternoon I actually managed to get outside in the garden! Yay for me. LOL It was a nice day so I got out there and swept, cleaned up and threw out some old pots. I even got the hose out and to get the dust/dirt off plants, ornaments etc out in my pergola. Quite pleased with myself. This is the first time I have had chance to do this since mums collapse..... 3 months! :shock:
> 
> Mum is still doing well.... they were all playing bingo in the activity room yesterday when I got there, so I helped mum and she won... twice. Prizes were small chocolate bars which she scoffed no problems. LOL


We had a lovely day weatherwise as well. Did your garden get a shock to see you?
How wonderful that your mother has settled in so well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to be gone most of the day tomorrow - riding to indianapolis with phyllis for josiah's birthday party - he is twelve. taking knitting along for in the car and while i am there - will need something to do. phyllis doesn't like to drive in indy after dark so we will leave before it gets dark. it is about 2-1/2 hours each way. i really don't want to go but it will give me a chance to see everyone there. phyllis and i travel well together - thank goodness. she does all the driving. i will talk to you when i get back. --- sam


Have a good time and enjoy the party, happy birthday to Josiah. I can't blame Ohylis for not wanting to drive in Indy after dark. I prefer to be out of the cities before dark, I don't mind Highway driving at night as much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers! Thats a bit chilly for summer. :shock: Thats our winter temperatures!


It's a cold winters day for us -well the low end of average our average is around 15


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a lot of photos even with the KAP ones separate.


Yes there sure were a lot more photos than normal. It is nice to see though. 👍👍😊😊


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Off to the market.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! Bob and I are almost ready to go shopping - we need a big pork roast to make pulled pork for a picnic on Mon. evening. Bob made it for our church picnic and it was quite a hit.

I was watching the news this morning about the fires in the western part of the US. Apparently resources are so thin that Australia and New Zealand are sending fire crews to help. So, thanks to our friends in those countries for sending help and I'm praying for safe travel and for the safety of all the firefighters.

Well, Bob is jingling his keys, so gotta go. Hugs, Paula

P.S. Julie, your sweater is gorgeous. It would take me a year to knit something that intricate!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning Sam and all! I'm late, was busy playing in the yard with David, I got a rose to replace one of the ones that never came back, the owner of the nursery gave me 25% off and it's huge, I'll get a pic later of it, and we did some weeding. 
Martina, wonderful news so far, keeping everything crossed including my eyes for you!! 
Julie, one more day and hopefully you will have peace again. 
I've finally caught up on last weeks so now need to get caught up on this one, but it will have to wait until later, Marla is supposed to be here to pick me up so we can go to the farmers market in about a half an hour and I'm still in jammies, can't go like that, that's for sure. So I'm off and running, have a great day y'all, hugs, love, and fun. 
See you later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Guernsey a few minutes ago- inside out- and approaching the shoulder on the left side.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! Bob and I are almost ready to go shopping - we need a big pork roast to make pulled pork for a picnic on Mon. evening. Bob made it for our church picnic and it was quite a hit.
> 
> I was watching the news this morning about the fires in the western part of the US. Apparently resources are so thin that Australia and New Zealand are sending fire crews to help. So, thanks to our friends in those countries for sending help and I'm praying for safe travel and for the safety of all the firefighters.
> 
> ...


It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Sam and all! I'm late, was busy playing in the yard with David, I got a rose to replace one of the ones that never came back, the owner of the nursery gave me 25% off and it's huge, I'll get a pic later of it, and we did some weeding.
> Martina, wonderful news so far, keeping everything crossed including my eyes for you!!
> Julie, one more day and hopefully you will have peace again.
> I've finally caught up on last weeks so now need to get caught up on this one, but it will have to wait until later, Marla is supposed to be here to pick me up so we can go to the farmers market in about a half an hour and I'm still in jammies, can't go like that, that's for sure. So I'm off and running, have a great day y'all, hugs, love, and fun.
> See you later.


Have fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


 :thumbup: the labours of Hercules spring to mind :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


Lovely colour, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


It looks lovely I wish we had smells over the internet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: the labours of Hercules spring to mind :lol:


Imagine doing it for a living!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 10:45am and I am caught up. Julie that Guernsey is going yo be fantastic and oh so warm. The one you will make for yourself will it be the same pattern or different?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you lots of positive energy and saying prayers that all pain quicky subsides.


vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings from HOT Virginia Beach VA USA: Has been a slow, painful week; new teeth in and up to 12 hours a day with terrible pain by the time I take them out for the night, go back to Dr. for adjustment on Monday, will be glad. Has been very slow also on the 2 tables of "stuff" I have to decide to keep and where or to toss. Know I must get that project done so I can start another. The spot where my second toe joins the foot is still very sore and red, the foot is swollen to, limits what shoes I can get on. Too, too much going on to suit me.
> 
> Glad those who went to Defiance had a good time, was really an eye opener for me to see the pictures. Now I can put a name with a face. Thanks to all.
> 
> To each of you, have a wonderful weekend and I'll be in touch again soon...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Girlfriend you are amazing! How I wish I could watch you knit.....must be like lightning fast.


gagesmom said:


> So here is everything for Ryker. I have the over the head bib on the needles but will post after I finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies for you both. Enjoy seeing the grandson.


thewren said:


> i'm going to be gone most of the day tomorrow - riding to indianapolis with phyllis for josiah's birthday party - he is twelve. taking knitting along for in the car and while i am there - will need something to do. phyllis doesn't like to drive in indy after dark so we will leave before it gets dark. it is about 2-1/2 hours each way. i really don't want to go but it will give me a chance to see everyone there. phyllis and i travel well together - thank goodness. she does all the driving. i will talk to you when i get back. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, glad your mom is less confused and you got time in your garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sugar it sounds as if your mom has settled into the new place quite well. That is so wonderful and that she is participating in sociall actiities.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Sam... thanks for starting our new week and thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries.
> 
> Well this afternoon I actually managed to get outside in the garden! Yay for me. LOL It was a nice day so I got out there and swept, cleaned up and threw out some old pots. I even got the hose out and to get the dust/dirt off plants, ornaments etc out in my pergola. Quite pleased with myself. This is the first time I have had chance to do this since mums collapse..... 3 months! :shock:
> 
> Mum is still doing well.... they were all playing bingo in the activity room yesterday when I got there, so I helped mum and she won... twice. Prizes were small chocolate bars which she scoffed no problems. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sweater is just spectacular. Oh how I wish I could sit by your side and learn from you. Come on lottery.....fund me a trip to NZ!


Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog &#128516;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely. My property is in such a state of chaos I'd be embarrassed if any of you saw it. Grass is up to your a** and you'd never believe there once were flower beds. Oh well...someday will get under control. Been way too much rain and then heat is so oppressive.



Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mishka is such a lovely dog. Would love to be able to pet him/her (can't remember gender). Also love the area you walk Mishka in.


Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mishka is such a lovely dog. Would love to be able to pet him/her (can't remember gender). Also love the area you walk Mishka in.


If you came to the house she would let you in and practically sit on your head trying to say hello and getting a stroke but outside on her walks she won't let anyone near apart from the policemen we sometimes pass as they are walking the area they can stroke her


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to the birthday boy, via Sam. Hope you enjoy the party and have a good journey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Quick check in. We're at DD#1's house and just got back from the Farmer's market. We're in farm country so Real farmers were there and real dirt still on the vegetables and melons. We're off to the State Fair and then a winery tomorrow. Special prayers going out for Pearlie plus Sharon and all in need. I'm on my phone so will check in again when I get home.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I was watching the news this morning about the fires in the western part of the US. Apparently resources are so thin that Australia and New Zealand are sending fire crews to help. So, thanks to our friends in those countries for sending help and I'm praying for safe travel and for the safety of all the firefighters.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


Great double post and wonderful roses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...Mishka is so beautiful. Matthew would love sitting next to Mishka and give her lots of loving. He really enjoyed Poledra's little one.

Flyt1n...So happy to hear that Molly is doing so much better. 

Sam...Enjoy your time with family.

Mel...Love the baby knits. I am sure they will be enjoyed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm working on the fingerless mitts today. We have smoky haze from the fires too (stuffy nose...but we don't have any fires that I know of in the state--it's coming from the others west of us). I hope they get rain and soon!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I think this evening we are getting more rain than we have had in the last 4 month together mother nature is really putting a song and dance show on 
Been going on for the last hour and showing no signs of slowing down 
Beautiful to hear and watch , but there will definitely be flooding as the ground here about is so dry and hard . Still very warm to &#9889;&#65039;&#9748;&#65039;

Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think this evening we are getting more rain than we have had in the last 4 month together mother nature is really putting a song and dance show on
> Been going on for the last hour and showing no signs of slowing down
> Beautiful to hear and watch , but there will definitely be flooding as the ground here about is so dry and hard . Still very warm to ⚡☔
> 
> Sonja


We on the other side of the Pennines seem to have had all the rain. We were seriously thinking of going on an ark building course.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd hoped to be able to chat with y'all today but not happening yet. I'm in the midst of a double batch of bread and butter pickles--close to getting them into jars and then into the water bath-- and I'm about half way through the process for hot dog relish. I'll get that finished later or tomorrow after church. Some times the produce comes in and must be done up or it goes to waste. Not good stewardship in my thinking.

The annual summer picnic at church is set for a couple of hours from now but doubt that any of us will make it this year. Now, I'll need to find something for supper for Don and I tonight. Tim ate the leftovers from earlier this week for lunch today. Surely there is something in the house for later. We haven't gone hungry yet .

Maybe back much later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.

Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.

Got the strangest phone call from mom. She was so happy. First of all she never calls me. She said she had a vision and she was healed and she had lost her memory but got it back and the lady taking care of her is her daughter Karen and did I know she was my sister. I hadn't even known she didn't know Karen was her daughter so I was rather confused but quite happy that mom was happy. I was in the middle of a mall parking lot when she called but there was no way I wasn't taking that call. Just had DH go on to the restaurant where we were going for dinner and I found a bench and talked to her. I'm thrilled that she got some memory back and I was sure she had a stroke while in the hospital but no idea that she didn't know people as she hadn't said anything. Thrilled that she wanted to call me, which means she remembers me. It does help to clarify things. I will be going to be with her after the premiere of the movie DGS's #1 and #2 are in. I can't wait to see her, although I'm sure this level of excitement won't last. Mom who hates the phone, called every one of her children and our relatives in Canada. She has been quite remote, but talked more yesterday than she has in probably 6 months. Wonderful and a little confusing too. Think she couldn't figure out why I wasn't more excited to find out I have a sister and I didn't put it together till I got off the phone that she thought I never knew Karen was my sister and this was just revealed to her and now to me. Life sure is a mixture of highs and lows and I "think" this was a high. Just so happy to hear mom animated and happy. I feel like crying and laughing at the same time.

DH & I had yesterday just for the 2 of us but I was too tired to do much so we went to a movie and then I had to come home and get a nap. We finished off the day with a lovely dinner out on the terrace of the restaurant. Along with hearing from my mother, I got a call from my son and family. They saw Yosemite and Mt. Rushmore and are on their way to DIL's relatives in Chicago. I don't like to have my phone out when I'm with someone else, but DH & I both made exceptions for mom's call and the call from DS & DGC. Great day all in all. Today DH is busy working to get ready for school starting in a week. His eye is healing well other than some scratchiness and his eyesight is amazingly better. Now I want to get my eyes done. Don't look forward to the scratchiness but do look forward to better eyesight, even at night!! A great success.
Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I'd hoped to be able to chat with y'all today but not happening yet. I'm in the midst of a double batch of bread and butter pickles--close to getting them into jars and then into the water bath-- and I'm about half way through the process for hot dog relish. I'll get that finished later or tomorrow after church. Some times the produce comes in and must be done up or it goes to waste. Not good stewardship in my thinking.
> 
> The annual summer picnic at church is set for a couple of hours from now but doubt that any of us will make it this year. Now, I'll need to find something for supper for Don and I tonight. Tim ate the leftovers from earlier this week for lunch today. Surely there is something in the house for later. We haven't gone hungry yet .
> 
> ...


You certainly are a good steward!! Enjoy the rewards later.

DH needs on the computer. Bye y'all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days! 
We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good! 

I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!

I'm close to finishing my first "twiddle muff"....but still want to use the funny yarn...I'll attach a picture. I'm still playing with it.
HAppy DAys to all...hugs...CArol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy


How are you doing? It was great seeing you last week. Are you enjoying Matthew's goodies from the white elephant? He has so much fun planning what should go into the bag.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your 1st twiddle muff. I haven't worked on mine in over a week. Mostly, I have been working a lot and hope to work a lot this week to offset all the money we have spent on the house this past month. I can't wait to see it in a few weeks. The realtor will be looking at the house tomorrow and she will get back to me regarding the house. I hope to meet with her in a few weeks, but for now everything will be done long distance. I know the person quite well which should help in regards to communicating with each other. Porch is suppose to be rebuilt tomorrow if all goes well. Hoping the basement gets painted as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


Try pulling the "fluff" to the right side of the work while you are knitting the stitch and make sure it is still on the right side when the stitch comes off the needle. I did garter stitch rows when working with the textured yarns on my muff. The best part about making the twiddle muffs is that you can experiment and try out different stitches, techniques and different yarns. With some of the textured yarns, I only knitted 2-4 rows with it and then switched to a different yarn.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm working on the fingerless mitts today. We have smoky haze from the fires too (stuffy nose...but we don't have any fires that I know of in the state--it's coming from the others west of us). I hope they get rain and soon!


I hope the smoky haze goes away soon. It makes it hard for people to breathe when they have conditions affecting the lungs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> We on the other side of the Pennines seem to have had all the rain. We were seriously thinking of going on an ark building course.


I think we have been really lucky here this summer as other parts of the country seem had it pretty wet . I have read posts over on main were they have been composing about the weather , but here as been mainly sunny and dry grass is going brown normally very green


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Got the strangest phone call from mom. She was so happy. First of all she never calls me. She said she had a vision and she was healed and she had lost her memory but got it back and the lady taking care of her is her daughter Karen and did I know she was my sister. I hadn't even known she didn't know Karen was her daughter so I was rather confused but quite happy that mom was happy. I was in the middle of a mall parking lot when she called but there was no way I wasn't taking that call. Just had DH go on to the restaurant where we were going for dinner and I found a bench and talked to her. I'm thrilled that she got some memory back and I was sure she had a stroke while in the hospital but no idea that she didn't know people as she hadn't said anything. Thrilled that she wanted to call me, which means she remembers me. It does help to clarify things. I will be going to be with her after the premiere of the movie DGS's #1 and #2 are in. I can't wait to see her, although I'm sure this level of excitement won't last. Mom who hates the phone, called every one of her children and our relatives in Canada. She has been quite remote, but talked more yesterday than she has in probably 6 months. Wonderful and a little confusing too. Think she couldn't figure out why I wasn't more excited to find out I have a sister and I didn't put it together till I got off the phone that she thought I never knew Karen was my sister and this was just revealed to her and now to me. Life sure is a mixture of highs and lows and I "think" this was a high. Just so happy to hear mom animated and happy. I feel like crying and laughing at the same time.
> 
> That is wonderful news that you had an enjoyable conversation with your mother. So happy for you. I hope you enjoy some quality time with your mother and wishing Bill a wonderful school year. I am so happy his vision is so much better since the surgery.
> 
> I know the GC will do well in the movie. Will we be able to see it on youtube?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I'd hoped to be able to chat with y'all today but not happening yet. I'm in the midst of a double batch of bread and butter pickles--close to getting them into jars and then into the water bath-- and I'm about half way through the process for hot dog relish. I'll get that finished later or tomorrow after church. Some times the produce comes in and must be done up or it goes to waste. Not good stewardship in my thinking.
> 
> The annual summer picnic at church is set for a couple of hours from now but doubt that any of us will make it this year. Now, I'll need to find something for supper for Don and I tonight. Tim ate the leftovers from earlier this week for lunch today. Surely there is something in the house for later. We haven't gone hungry yet
> 
> ...


 Hope you find something really nice to eat Joy . Here we had shepherds pie and vegtables made by my husband . He has been doing some of the meals lately just takes his time sitting at the table . Still manages to leave a load of cleaning up for me though and how he manages to use every pot and pan I don't know 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


 Hello Carol, someone will probably give you a really good tip but I would try to pull the fluffy bits through to were I want them with either a crochet hook or small tweezers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Looking forward to seeing your 1st twiddle muff. I haven't worked on mine in over a week. Mostly, I have been working a lot and hope to work a lot this week to offset all the money we have spent on the house this past month. I can't wait to see it in a few weeks. The realtor will be looking at the house tomorrow and she will get back to me regarding the house. I hope to meet with her in a few weeks, but for now everything will be done long distance. I know the person quite well which should help in regards to communicating with each other. Porch is suppose to be rebuilt tomorrow if all goes well. Hoping the basement gets painted as well.


I hope all your hard work pays off Mary and you get a really good price for your house and it sells super quick


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 10:45am and I am caught up. Julie that Guernsey is going yo be fantastic and oh so warm. The one you will make for yourself will it be the same pattern or different?


I hope to do something a bit different- have not decided yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This sweater is just spectacular. Oh how I wish I could sit by your side and learn from you. Come on lottery.....fund me a trip to NZ!


Wouldn't that be fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We on the other side of the Pennines seem to have had all the rain. We were seriously thinking of going on an ark building course.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Imagine doing it for a living!


 :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> We on the other side of the Pennines seem to have had all the rain. We were seriously thinking of going on an ark building course.


Here in North Wales our ark is half built :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, lovely garden :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can see lots of things I will do differently, next time! But thanks. Glad Mom is communicating more. And that you had special time with DH.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think we have been really lucky here this summer as other parts of the country seem had it pretty wet . I have read posts over on main were they have been composing about the weather , but here as been mainly sunny and dry grass is going brown normally very green


Looking lovely, but I see what you mean about the grass.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you find something really nice to eat Joy . Here we had shepherds pie and vegtables made by my husband . He has been doing some of the meals lately just takes his time sitting at the table . Still manages to leave a load of cleaning up for me though and how he manages to use every pot and pan I don't know
> Sonja


He is feeling useful to the family. It is better to have him less depressed by finding things he can do to help. Cleaning up after him is a blessing even though it may not always feel like it. I am glad he is finding things to do to help out the family. Dinner does sound wonderful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I hope all your hard work pays off Mary and you get a really good price for your house and it sells super quick


The porch rebuild will be put off until next weekend as the men won't be able to get the wood until mid week. It is okay since nobody is living in the house and the porch is stable. The central air unit should be replace this week as well. Still work to be done but I do hope it sells quickly.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh yes I am enjoying then a lot I have already started using the bag daily



pacer said:


> How are you doing? It was great seeing you last week. Are you enjoying Matthew's goodies from the white elephant? He has so much fun planning what should go into the bag.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Spent the afternoon at our friends today sitting our in the shade. For my over the head bib finished while there. 

Now maybe another pair of slippers. Or not. Lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Spent the afternoon at our friends today sitting our in the shade. For my over the head bib finished while there.
> 
> Now maybe another pair of slippers. Or not. Lol


You will be dreaming about slippers😄 the bib and blanket looked great liked the little tie 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You will be dreaming about slippers😄 the bib and blanket looked great liked the little tie
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, nice knitting..you are amazing and speedy as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Oh yes I am enjoying then a lot I have already started using the bag daily


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I let Matthew know. Makes all his planning worthwhile when it is appreciated!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still manages to leave a load of cleaning up for me though and how he manages to use every pot and pan I don't know
> Sonja


I suspect that trait is gender related, Sonja.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


Mishka is beautiful, and obviously very smart!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I suspect that trait is gender related, Sonja.


We ended up with 7 quarts of B&B pickles with 1 and a half quarts of juice left over for the next batch tomorrow and an extra quart of pickles because the rack for the bath holds only 7 quarts at a time and I refuse to run it that near to empty. I'll finish the crate of cucumbers tomorrow and process them all in the same batch. Also made a loaf of bread in the bread machine and started the recipe for the hot dog relish that I can complete tomorrow also.

I'm tired but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow. It felt rather strange not to do that last Sunday while at KAP.

Maybe later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KatyNora said:


> Mishka is beautiful, and obviously very smart!


its funny how smart she is because if she hears another dog barking she wants to join in and I say no barking so she does the mouth movements but no noise 
Makes me laugh every time she does it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I suspect that trait is gender related, Sonja.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Another man thing . It's funny how much all these men have in common 😄
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


What a gorgeous dog and that walk look so inviting. You live in such a lovely area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Another man thing . It's funny how much all these men have in common 😄
> Sonja


Too cute. DH didn't fix supper but he is out doing the pots and pans. I imagine he is feeling like I used every pot and pan in the house. I slipped in to post while he is cleaning. Made a stir fry but had several other things going too, so managed to make a mess. Really thankful that he is helping. This is new the last few years and I am loving it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We ended up with 7 quarts of B&B pickles with 1 and a half quarts of juice left over for the next batch tomorrow and an extra quart of pickles because the rack for the bath holds only 7 quarts at a time and I refuse to run it that near to empty. I'll finish the crate of cucumbers tomorrow and process them all in the same batch. Also made a loaf of bread in the bread machine and started the recipe for the hot dog relish that I can complete tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm tired but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow. It felt rather strange not to do that last Sunday while at KAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I can only imagine it is quite oppressive when it rains with the heat you get. Rather like living in a steam room at full heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We ended up with 7 quarts of B&B pickles with 1 and a half quarts of juice left over for the next batch tomorrow and an extra quart of pickles because the rack for the bath holds only 7 quarts at a time and I refuse to run it that near to empty. I'll finish the crate of cucumbers tomorrow and process them all in the same batch. Also made a loaf of bread in the bread machine and started the recipe for the hot dog relish that I can complete tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm tired but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow. It felt rather strange not to do that last Sunday while at KAP.
> 
> ...


I admire all that you are doing. You accomplish so much and lead Bible Study too. I'm impressed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cmaliza, love that yarn. It looked like beautiful green leaves. Should be a wonderful effect and I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a gorgeous dog and that walk look so inviting. You live in such a lovely area.


Thank you Daralene . It is a nice area lots of trees and greenery and a few small lakes within walking distance makes for pleasant walks 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


It's looking good. Well on the way now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


Love Love Love the roses they are beautiful. I can just imagine how lovely the scent is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


What a gorgeous looking dog. I see so many gorgeous dogs on here that I really wish I liked them!
And the area you are walking looks lovely as well. 
I too want to win the lottery (may be difficult as never buy tickets) would love to come over and see the English countryside again-well British actually I love it all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


What a gorgeous looking dog. I see so many gorgeous dogs on here that I really wish I liked them!
And the area you are walking looks lovely as well. 
I too want to win the lottery (may be difficult as never buy tickets) would love to come over and see the English countryside again-well British actually I love it all.

Well as I said I don't really like the iPad for the KTP. BUt using it again and here I see a Gwenniepooh. (Now does it know Gwens avatar is Gwennniepooh? This time when I wanted it it didn't come up and I had to type the whole thing in!)
But will be out most of the day so decide to catch up over breakfast. Of to church soon And then down to the market again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


what a beautiful dog Mishka is and the scenery is beautiful. You are so lucky to have a nice place to walk. I bet it is very peaceful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Even though I am not living near these wildfires, I certainly appreciate how the different countries can help each other out in times of need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


Would knitting one stitch between each piece of fluff work? That's how I work the Pom Pom type yarns which look to have a similar gap. Bit of a pain as you need to concentrate more on an otherwise simple knit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard that 70 firefighters from here and NZ are over there or on the way and expected to be there for at least 5 weeks.
> 
> Great news about Molly. Good incentive to keep her weight down. And a reminder maybe to us of the importance of keeping our weight down!


A friend of Amy and mine that lives in Montana is about 30 miles from the fires last I heard. I am thankful for all the firefighters that have and are helping to put the fires out or at least keep them under control.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think this evening we are getting more rain than we have had in the last 4 month together mother nature is really putting a song and dance show on
> Been going on for the last hour and showing no signs of slowing down
> Beautiful to hear and watch , but there will definitely be flooding as the ground here about is so dry and hard . Still very warm to ⚡☔
> 
> Sonja


It was raining rather hard in Rastrick this evening too. Was sent a short video even got lucky and saw a flash of lightening in it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


Glad you got to talk to your mother and she knew you. 
A friend of mine that had his eyes done said the scratchiness went away after a few weeks. The better eye sight is a big plus for sure.
Big Hugs aback at you!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


That yarn is much like pompom yarn looks nice but is not fun to knit with. If you put it together with another yarn it knits easier and is best to keep the tuffs to the front of your knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you find something really nice to eat Joy . Here we had shepherds pie and vegtables made by my husband . He has been doing some of the meals lately just takes his time sitting at the table . Still manages to leave a load of cleaning up for me though and how he manages to use every pot and pan I don't know
> Sonja


I think it is a man thing if there is a clean pot in the house they haven't made a proper meal. :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here in North Wales our ark is half built :XD:


It is a good thing the ark is at least half built you might need it if the rain continues :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's looking good. Well on the way now.


Thanks, I am having to use dpn's don't have a circular that will work!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, I am having to use dpn's don't have a circular that will work!


Oh dear, sounds like you need more needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, sounds like you need more needles.


dpn's are ok, you just have to take care- I have the stitches on 7 needles, because they are mean't for socks, knitting with the 8th, one- It works, provided you watch the work, especially when you pick it up!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always knit. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Greer, can't sleep, nothing on t.v. This time of night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we arrived home around nine tonight - avery traveled really well for being stuck in the car for so long a time.

it was a strange visit - no one really paid us much attention. no one asked if they could help carry stuff in. heather sat there at ate in front of anyone. they are really in their own little world down there and we just don't fit in it.

it's a tiring trip - i will be going to be before too long. ran into about twenty miles of stop and go traffic - it must still be summer with the amount of road work they have done and are still doing. 

phyllis is my age - did all the driving - i'm sure she is beat also. i'm glad we don't need to go back any time soon. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What a gorgeous looking dog. I see so many gorgeous dogs on here that I really wish I liked them!
> And the area you are walking looks lovely as well.
> I too want to win the lottery (may be difficult as never buy tickets) would love to come over and see the English countryside again-well British actually I love it all.


I buy the odd lottery ticket when I remember but there are so many here now that if you bought for each one it would just be a waste of money

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> what a beautiful dog Mishka is and the scenery is beautiful. You are so lucky to have a nice place to walk. I bet it is very peaceful.


Very peaceful especially down at the lake in the dell . The trees overhead give a dappled sunshine effect if there was a comfy seat there instead of wooden benches I could sit there and knit 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Even though I am not living near these wildfires, I certainly appreciate how the different countries can help each other out in times of need.


A lady from Canada put pictures of the fires on kp and they look so scary . The firefighters are very brave to go and try and put them out . I heard were 3 in America were killed . Such a tragedy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> It was raining rather hard in Rastrick this evening too. Was sent a short video even got lucky and saw a flash of lightening in it.


The thunder and lightning along with the heavy rain lasted a good 3 hours here so everywhere should have got a good watering . This morning we are back to beautiful clear blue skies 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


So so beautiful. I might be that far if I had started it in May 2014😉


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?

Cathy & Daralene, so glad your moms seem to be doing better

Ohio Joy, I love B& B pickles, usually do quite a few but still have lots left so won't do any ths year. Have you ever canned Harvard or honeyed beet? Want to make some honeyed beets & would like to can them as the freezers are quite full but I'm not sure if that works well.

Kaye, beautiful roses

Well, our reunion was a great sucess, so much fun to see people I haven't seen for years. We had a fire & sat out until midnight but it's sooo cold, just checked & there may be frost. OMG, hope not as there are many crops that would be damaged, never mind my garden stuff.
People were amazed at my yard & garden & so happy to have fresh garden corn & cucumbers.
Good thing I picked a bunch of tomatoes last night.
Well, must get some sleep
.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> 
> Cathy & Daralene, so glad your moms seem to be doing better
> 
> ...


I'm so glad your reunion was a success and you had a good time . 
Noooo you don't want frost yet need a good few weeks so everyone can get all the crops in . I will cross my fingers. Hopefully you will manage to get all your garden stuff picked too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> So so beautiful. I might be that far if I had started it in May 2014😉


Mind you there's not a lot of housework been done in that time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you there's not a lot of housework been done in that time!


Don't you think housework is an overrated pastime . You no sooner get it all done . Turn your back for 5 minutes and you have to start again😐😜
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you think housework is an overrated pastime . You no sooner get it all done . Turn your back for 5 minutes and you have to start again😐😜
> Sonja


Especially with meals and the washing up- then there's the dusting- I miss my old helper, Zara- she would tackle all sorts for me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially with meals and the washing up- then there's the dusting- I miss my old helper, Zara- she would tackle all sorts for me!


Don't forget shopping , laundry , ironing the list goes on . I have just done all the ironing but I have the washing machine going so that will mean more ironing . Let's forget all about it , the word house work is banned from my vocabulary . I'm going to finish my cardy instead well until I walk on the wood flooring and decide it needs cleaning as I can't stand standing on bits 
Maybe I will put my slippers on 😄
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had a lovely day weatherwise as well. Did your garden get a shock to see you?
> How wonderful that your mother has settled in so well.


It sure did! LOL I see the weather is turning back to cold and rain again. Oh well, the next nice day I will get out there and shock the front garden!

Even the staff are noticing that she is doing better and brighter.... and she has only been with them for two weeks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


Beautiful rose.  I love seeing photos of other people's flowers and gardens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, glad your mom is less confused and you got time in your garden.


Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


LOL :thumbup: She is a gorgeous dog Sonja. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Spent the afternoon at our friends today sitting our in the shade. For my over the head bib finished while there.
> 
> Now maybe another pair of slippers. Or not. Lol


It sounds as though you had a lovely afternoon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all!
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> The thunder and lightning along with the heavy rain lasted a good 3 hours here so everywhere should have got a good watering . This morning we are back to beautiful clear blue skies
> Sonja


It is STILL raining in Wales!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think we have been really lucky here this summer as other parts of the country seem had it pretty wet . I have read posts over on main were they have been composing about the weather , but here as been mainly sunny and dry grass is going brown normally very green


Lovely flowers. Your grass is starting to look a bit like ours does in our Summer. But yours will green up quickly as you get a lot more rain than us and you Summer is nearly over. Sorry to remind you of that LOL BUT I want our Winter to end!!

?? What mess?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


Big Hugs back. I sure know what you mean about highs and lows! I am glad your mum called you and managed a conversation. This confusion thing our mums have is very hard for us to understand thats for sure. I hope she continues to remember and the confusion lessens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It is STILL raining in Wales!


Oh so sorry Norma wish the seasons would be proper seasons with a nice summer for everyone then the winter months don't seem so long


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh so sorry Norma wish the seasons would be proper seasons with a nice summer for everyone then the winter months don't seem so long


Thank you, Sonja. It is just so DARK :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> its funny how smart she is because if she hears another dog barking she wants to join in and I say no barking so she does the mouth movements but no noise
> Makes me laugh every time she does it
> Sonja


 :thumbup: That IS very clever! How did you teach her that?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we arrived home around nine tonight - avery traveled really well for being stuck in the car for so long a time.
> 
> it was a strange visit - no one really paid us much attention. no one asked if they could help carry stuff in. heather sat there at ate in front of anyone. they are really in their own little world down there and we just don't fit in it.
> 
> ...


Aaw sorry to hear that it wasnt a very exciting time. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The thunder and lightning along with the heavy rain lasted a good 3 hours here so everywhere should have got a good watering . This morning we are back to beautiful clear blue skies
> Sonja


And your grass probably looks greener already!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> 
> Cathy & Daralene, so glad your moms seem to be doing better
> 
> ...


Great to hear that you enjoyed your reunion and I can imagine your garden is amazing. I hope the frost didnt ruin anything.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here in North Wales our ark is half built :XD:


We are in our arks and floating towards you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Only up to page 9, but will talk later as we're just about to go visit my baby....and his baby!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> We are in our arks and floating towards you!


I will make the bara brith and the tea. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sonja. It is just so DARK :thumbdown:


So is it really bad rain you are getting and not just summery rain , must be if it's so dark , I hate when the weather is like that 
Sonja
Edit you will all have to float this way to hit dry land


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> 
> Husband is doing ok as long as he doesn't over exert himself , hasn't had any falls recently although we are having trouble keeping his sugar level down it was as high as 29.9 a few days ago he really wasn't to good that day can manage to get it down to 10 ish but can't seem to get it lower or keep it there . But on the whole he is doing ok
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely flowers. Your grass is starting to look a bit like ours does in our Summer. But yours will green up quickly as you get a lot more rain than us and you Summer is nearly over. Sorry to remind you of that LOL BUT I want our Winter to end!!
> 
> ?? What mess?


Thanks for that Cathy something to look forward to 😄 know how you feel though . I don't mind cold frosty days or even snow , it's the wet and miserable days I really dislike 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: That IS very clever! How did you teach her that?


Don't know all I say is no barking and that's what she does instead . Husband didn't believe me when I told him till he saw her do it him self 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know all I say is no barking and that's what she does instead . Husband didn't believe me when I told him till he saw her do it him self
> Sonja


I wish my silly dog would do that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly, that is very high for sugar level! Is he on insulin? Glad there have been no more falls.


Yes and still can't keep it down this morning it's 14 .2which is a lot better than it has been but still not what we want 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't can beets as anything but plain ones in juice/water. Then I can use whichever jar I pick up as I want at the time without having to know which kind they are. Then I can fix them up as the kind we are hungry for at the moment.

This is why I prefer to dry or freeze them--less time and equipment involved in getting stored and not much attention and time needed to get them to the table for supper.

How do you make honey beets? I've never heard of them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today is *melyn*'s birthday. Happy birthday to you, Lyn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


How lovley that you had such a good conversation with your mother- hope this improvement remains.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we arrived home around nine tonight - avery traveled really well for being stuck in the car for so long a time.
> 
> it was a strange visit - no one really paid us much attention. no one asked if they could help carry stuff in. heather sat there at ate in front of anyone. they are really in their own little world down there and we just don't fit in it.
> 
> ...


Glad your back safely Sam. Phyllis is doing well to be doing that much driving. But for some reason it is tiring just sitting in the car even when not driving so being tired is acceptable for you too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> 
> Cathy & Daralene, so glad your moms seem to be doing better
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the reunion- so it worked out well despite the days away camping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure did! LOL I see the weather is turning back to cold and rain again. Oh well, the next nice day I will get out there and shock the front garden!
> 
> Even the staff are noticing that she is doing better and brighter.... and she has only been with them for two weeks.


Two weeks already!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lyn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Today is *melyn*'s birthday. Happy birthday to you, Lyn.


Happy Birthday from me!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lyn
Sorry your trip didn't go very well, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Big Hugs back. I sure know what you mean about highs and lows! I am glad your mum called you and managed a conversation. This confusion thing our mums have is very hard for us to understand thats for sure. I hope she continues to remember and the confusion lessens.


Thanks you dear. I know you are going through the same thing. Different in exact details, but similar. Yes, it was a joyful but confusing conversation. The part about the vision, healing and then thinking that I didn't know DS was my sister. I realized later that she had expected me to be so surprised that this lady was my little sister. After she told me I was confused, especially with the noise of being outside with busses, cars, and people going by. She asked me if I had heard her because I guess I was supposed to be totally surprised to learn this. Didn't put it together at the time as I was just learning that mom didn't know her. I wonder if she knew who we were for a while and just kept quiet about asking or if this was a new stroke that she is now making the connection again. I guess when they are in this state and have a TIA and can't tell you symptoms you might not notice it. At any rate, I am glad that she was joyful. She hates the phone and spent the whole day on it calling everyone and leaving everyone confused. My other little sis texted me and told me mom is very confused. I will be glad to see her in person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> How lovley that you had such a good conversation with your mother- hope this improvement remains.


Thank you. I hope so too. Would be nice if she remembers all of her children.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Two weeks already!


Yep, it was 2 weeks on Thursday.... 3 days ago!! And its 3 months since she collapsed and broke the hip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not caught up so will try and get back later. Just dropping by and saw a few posts.

Sugar, so glad that your mom is adjusting to the home. That is so positive.

Flyty1n, how wonderful to hear your dog is doing so well. You have done such a great job with her. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice to have such positive news.

Julie and Swedenme, laughing about the housework. Honestly, how can I make a mess so fast. LOL It takes a lot of talent. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks you dear. I know you are going through the same thing. Different in exact details, but similar. Yes, it was a joyful but confusing conversation. The part about the vision, healing and then thinking that I didn't know DS was my sister. I realized later that she had expected me to be so surprised that this lady was my little sister. After she told me I was confused, especially with the noise of being outside with busses, cars, and people going by. She asked me if I had heard her because I guess I was supposed to be totally surprised to learn this. Didn't put it together at the time as I was just learning that mom didn't know her. I wonder if she knew who we were for a while and just kept quiet about asking or if this was a new stroke that she is now making the connection again. I guess when they are in this state and have a TIA and can't tell you symptoms you might not notice it. At any rate, I am glad that she was joyful. She hates the phone and spent the whole day on it calling everyone and leaving everyone confused. My other little sis texted me and told me mom is very confused. I will be glad to see her in person.


Did the hospital or doctors say she has had any strokes? I thought for a while that my mum may have had a mini stroke... but the hospital had done ct scan and no stroke. So many things can cause the confusion and it can last for ages or even be permanent. And I have noticed that there can be totally different levels of confusion on different days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Those are high levels indeed-is it damage from the virus or medications? Or of course unrelated but I seem to recollect that he had been healthy until the viral infection (it was a virus wan't it?)


Yes it's damage from the virus fit and healthy till then . Always worked mainly out doors so it's been hard for him not being able to do all the things he used to do 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When I got home today I couldn't see the washing so thought how odd that David hadn't brought in but it was not on th eline either. I knew we din't have a lot of washing so didn't look and then after David got back from Maryannes I heard the washing machine so asked what he was washing (he's very good with the washing)- the washing that had drying on the line was covered in black marks. It looks like it came from the garden of the school next door. Recent work done there so we are hoping it is a one thing as we wont be too impressed if it is ongoing. Might need to complain if it keeps happening. Remids me I had better go and see if it is dry.

It's pouring in London right now- we've almost beaten the English in this cricket match but they are of for rain and it is expected to be a long break before they can go back on. With tomorrow even wetter. Won't be very happy if the rain deprives us of a deserved win- it din't help us when we desreved to lose so why shoul dit help the English? When it comes to cricket I am most definitely Australian- no soft spot for England there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I hope so too. Would be nice if she remembers all of her children.


Hopefully she will remember more as the days go by 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, glad you are safely home and hopefully, will be able to quickly recover from that tedious journey. 
Sonja, sounds like a need for an insulin adjustment, both as to type and amount. Suggest another consult with his doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not caught up so will try and get back later. Just dropping by and saw a few posts.
> 
> Sugar, so glad that your mom is adjusting to the home. That is so positive.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, glad you are safely home and hopefully, will be able to quickly recover from that tedious journey.
> Sonja, sounds like a need for an insulin adjustment, both as to type and amount. Suggest another consult with his doctor.


Thank s for that info I will get in touch with his doctors

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
so Happy Birthday to 
*Budasha * and *Melyn*

Liz and Lyn!
and many more to come!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
> so Happy Birthday to
> *Budasha * and *Melyn*
> 
> ...


A very happy birthday from me too . Hope you both have a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happly Birthday Budasha.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Funnies to cheer you up, (I hope)


1. King Ozymandias of Assyria was running low on cash after yearsof war with the Hittites. His last great possession was the Star of the Euphrates, the most valuable diamond in the ancient world. Desperate, he went to Croesus, the pawnbroker, to ask for a loan.Croesus said, "I'll give you 100,000 dinars for it." "But I paid a million dinars for it," the King protested. "Don't you know who I am? I am the king!" Croesus replied, "When you wish to pawn a Star, makes no difference who you are."

---------------------

2. Evidence has been found that William Tell and his family were avid bowlers. Unfortunately, all the Swiss League records were destroyedin a fire, ...and so we'll never know for whom the Tells bowled.

---------------------

3. A man rushed into a busy doctor's surgery and shouted,
"Doctor! I think I'm shrinking!" The doctor calmly responded,
"Now, settle down. You'll just have to be a little patient."

---------------------

4. An Indian chief was feeling very sick, so he summoned the medicine man. After a brief examination, the medicine man took out a long, thin strip of elk rawhide and gave it to the chief, telling him to bite off, chew, and swallow one inch of the leather every day. After a month, the medicine man returned to see how the chief was feeling. The chief shrugged and said, "The thong is ended, but the malady lingers on."

----------------------

5. A famous Viking explorer returned home from a voyage and found his name missing from the town register. His wife insisted on complaining to the local civic official, who apologized profusely saying, "I must have taken Leif off my census."

----------------------

6. There were three Indian squaws. One slept on a deer skin, one slept on an elk skin, and the third slept on a hippopotamus skin. All three became pregnant. The first two each had a baby boy. The one who slept on the hippopotamus skin had twin boys. This just goes to prove that... the squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sons of the squaws of the other two hides. (Some of you may need help with this one).

-----------------------

7. A sceptical anthropologist was cataloguing South American folk remedieswith the assistance of a tribal elder who indicated that the leaves of a particular fern were a sure cure for any case of constipation. When the anthropologist expressed his doubts, the elder looked him in the eye and said, "Let me tell you, with fronds like these, you don't need enemas."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happly Birthday Budasha.


Not so very much longer till Monday for you, Mary! Keeping everything crossed that I can!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the laughs, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the laughs, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And a Happy Birthday to Budasha


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the laughs, Julie.


Yeap- I agree


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes,. Happy Birthday to you Melyn and many more.

Sam, great recipes, as usual. Am going to do the green beans and the cole slaw. Sorry your trip to Indi didn't turn out well. HOpe Josiah enjoyed the day though.

Kate and Darowil - thanks for the summary, always helpful.

Julie - Your Guernsey looks more beautiful each time I see it. Thank you for the laughs.

Martina - Fingers crossed for your safe move Monday.

Josephine - thanks for letting us know about Pearlone. Prayers heading her way.

Vabchnonnie - hope you get your teeth adjusted so not so painful.

Mel - Love all your knitting. Your fingers must be flying.

Swedenme - Mishka looks a beautiful dog and sure knows where you keep his treats. Hope your DH can get his sugar levels sorted.
Poledra - That is a beautiful rose.
flyty1n - Good news about Molly. Tiger is better too. Now she's actually mewing to be fed.
Daralene - Glad to hear that your mom is feeling better even though she's a bit confused. 
cmaliza - looking forward to seeing a finished "twiddle muff".
Bonnie - Good to hear that your reunion was a success. Do hope that you don't get any frost. I did hear it mentioned on the news this morning.

I've been house sitting for my Bro this past week so I've been traipsing back and forth. Hopefully they'll be back today or tomorrow. My house has taken a back seat so I've a lot of housekeeping to do.

Everyone - have a great day (or night, as the case may be).

TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It looks lovely I wish we had smells over the internet.


It does have a nice light rose scent to it, if only we did have smellavision, but we'd be hungry all the time, smelling what every one was cooking .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does have a nice light rose scent to it, if only we did have smellavision, but we'd be hungry all the time, smelling what every one was cooking .


MAybe uts just as well we don't then!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
> so Happy Birthday to
> *Budasha * and *Melyn*
> 
> ...


From me too!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are lovely Sonya.


Swedenme said:


> I think we have been really lucky here this summer as other parts of the country seem had it pretty wet . I have read posts over on main were they have been composing about the weather , but here as been mainly sunny and dry grass is going brown normally very green


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam it is so uncomfortable when you feel as though you are not even noticed.

Julie loved your funnies.

Happy birthday to Lyn and Budasha. Wishing you both the best.&#127874;&#127874;&#127873;&#127873;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam it is so uncomfortable when you feel as though you are not even noticed.

Julie loved your funnies.

Happy birthday to Lyn and Budasha. Wishing you both the best.&#127874;&#127874;&#127873;&#127873;

Oops double post again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you're making my mouth water. Those B & B pickles you shared at the KAP were so delicious. 


jheiens said:


> We ended up with 7 quarts of B&B pickles with 1 and a half quarts of juice left over for the next batch tomorrow and an extra quart of pickles because the rack for the bath holds only 7 quarts at a time and I refuse to run it that near to empty. I'll finish the crate of cucumbers tomorrow and process them all in the same batch. Also made a loaf of bread in the bread machine and started the recipe for the hot dog relish that I can complete tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm tired but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow. It felt rather strange not to do that last Sunday while at KAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> its funny how smart she is because if she hears another dog barking she wants to join in and I say no barking so she does the mouth movements but no noise
> Makes me laugh every time she does it
> Sonja


  Wish Sydney would only do the mouth movements! Lordy he has such a loud bark.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Liz and Lynn!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Budasha, "Tiger is better too. Now she's actually mewing to be fed." Such good news. So glad to hear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well your pickled beets are delicious. Enjoyed the ones I brought home too.


jheiens said:


> I don't can beets as anything but plain ones in juice/water. Then I can use whichever jar I pick up as I want at the time without having to know which kind they are. Then I can fix them up as the kind we are hungry for at the moment.
> 
> This is why I prefer to dry or freeze them--less time and equipment involved in getting stored and not much attention and time needed to get them to the table for supper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It does have a nice light rose scent to it, if only we did have smellavision, but we'd be hungry all the time, smelling what every one was cooking .


I'm hungry all the time just reading what everyone is making , then there are all the recipes Sam finds . Good job you can't hear my tummy rumbling 😄
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy happy birthday Melyn! Wishing you a magnificient day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your flowers are lovely Sonya.


Thank you Gwen . Not as many in this border as I usually have and I am waiting till September to dig them all out as a lot of grass is growing in there with the plants so it needs sorting 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And a Happy Birthday to you Budasha! Sending you lots of positive wishes for a wonderful day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, it's too bad the visit wasn't a bit more social, It's strange that they act that way. Hope you've gotten rested up.

Cathy and Cashmeregma, glad that your mom's are doing better.

Julie, the jumper is amazing.

Bonnie, so glad the reunion went so well, you put a lot of work into it.
It got down to 37f last night, good thing I covered the tomatoes, its suppose d to go back to to the 50s at night now though, and back up to the 80s/90s for the highs, so hopefully we can get a long enough growing season to get everything to fruition. Stupid hail in the middle of June! 

I'm on my phone since my laptop decided it needed an update and is taking forever, so only posting a little bit.

The farmers market was good yesterday, just windy, enough that the sigjns and things were flying off tables. Marla got a new bathtub faucet as hers leaked, Christopher came over to put it in, that's a whole nother adventure altogether. Lol
I got a pedestal sink on sale to put in our bathroom, should be interesting to put in, but I think David and I can handle it, I'll let you know how that goes. Lol
Okay, closing the book and back to catching up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish Sydney would only do the mouth movements! Lordy he has such a loud bark.


You should here mishka howl when she hears sirens just sounds like a wolf 
Till I spoil her fun . Meany me 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, it's too bad the visit wasn't a bit more social, It's strange that they act that way. Hope you've gotten rested up.

Cathy and Cashmeregma, glad that your mom's are doing better.

Julie, the jumper is amazing.

Bonnie, so glad the reunion went so well, you put a lot of work into it.
It got down to 37f last night, good thing I covered the tomatoes, its suppose d to go back to to the 50s at night now though, and back up to the 80s/90s for the highs, so hopefully we can get a long enough growing season to get everything to fruition. Stupid hail in the middle of June! 

I'm on my phone since my laptop decided it needed an update and is taking forever, so only posting a little bit.

The farmers market was good yesterday, just windy, enough that the sigjns and things were flying off tables. Marla got a new bathtub faucet as hers leaked, Christopher came over to put it in, that's a whole nother adventure altogether. Lol
I got a pedestal sink on sale to put in our bathroom, should be interesting to put in, but I think David and I can handle it, I'll let you know how that goes. Lol
Okay, closing the book and back to catching up


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....thanks for the morning laugh Julie. You were correct....didn't get the one about the hippo but enjoyed the funnies.


Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies to cheer you up, (I hope)
> 
> 1. King Ozymandias of Assyria was running low on cash after yearsof war with the Hittites. His last great possession was the Star of the Euphrates, the most valuable diamond in the ancient world. Desperate, he went to Croesus, the pawnbroker, to ask for a loan.Croesus said, "I'll give you 100,000 dinars for it." "But I paid a million dinars for it," the King protested. "Don't you know who I am? I am the king!" Croesus replied, "When you wish to pawn a Star, makes no difference who you are."
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love Love Love the roses they are beautiful. I can just imagine how lovely the scent is.


Thank you, I have two more that I think I'll have to replace because they don't seem to be doing anything since the warm and refreeze in February and then the hail on June 16, but I'm going to wait until spring to decide. I love the scents of them, 
I should have some Rose petal black tea later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


You did amazing!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You did amazing!!!


Thank you Kaye the button band was a new challenge but I think I did ok 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable set.



Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz and Lynn, have a wonderful birthday.
Bonnie, I'm tired just reading all you do.
Sonja, what a beautiful area to walk. Wish Maya and I could join you. Love the Minnie Mouse set.
Darlene, healing energy sent your way. Sorry you have been sick so long. DS and family seem to be enjoying trip of a lifetime.
Julie, thank you for jokes.
Sam, glad you are home safe. I hate city driving.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
> so Happy Birthday to
> *Budasha * and *Melyn*
> 
> ...


Oh! Two Happy Birthdays :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonja, such a pretty dog & lovely place to walk her. Is your DH feeling a little better these days if he's doing some cooking?
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I don't can beets as anything but plain ones in juice/water. Then I can use whichever jar I pick up as I want at the time without having to know which kind they are. Then I can fix them up as the kind we are hungry for at the moment.
> This is why I prefer to dry or freeze them--less time and equipment involved in getting stored and not much attention and time needed to get them to the table for supper.
> How do you make honey beets? I've never heard of them.
> Ohio Joy


They just have a sauce on, somewhat like Harvard beets but we like them better. I'll post the recipe a little later. I'm waiting for our company to get up. I've never heard of drying them before, do you use them in soups then?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, those were very funny. My sort of joke :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops double post!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Liz & Melyn

Sonja, that little set is beautiful. Did you invent the cardi pattern too?

Sam, sorry your visit wasn't better, sure seems a little strange. Hope you've rested up.

Julie, great jokes.

Well, no frost but it did get down to 1C/34F, supposed to be 4 tonight & then warm up to more normal temperatures, thank goodness. Hopefully this week I'll get a bunch of stuff caught up from the garden.
When I went to the store on Friday, I asked when the freestone peaches had to be ordered & was told they came in that day so I have a case of them to can tomorrow since will get them out of the way before I start anything else.
I tried a recipe from Facebook for dill pickles in a bag. They weren't as great as advertised but I put them out last night for supper & only 1 left & some liked them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


What a delightful cardigan to go with the rest of the set.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....thanks for the morning laugh Julie. You were correct....didn't get the one about the hippo but enjoyed the funnies.


Pythagorean theorem, which states that the square of the length of the hypotenuse equals the sum of the squares of the lengths of the other two sides.
Julies version -This just goes to prove that... the squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sons of the squaws of the other two hides.

I remembered just enough to google hypot... and to pick it out of the list

And now goodnight everyone- I stayed up watching the cricket (they got back on after 2 hours rain break in London) and saw us win the game-even though it was a dead rudder. Last test match for two players including our captain.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes. Our mini cruise was a lovely break, unfortunately we only saw the water spouts of some whales in the distance and I caught a brief glimpse of a small pod of dolphins swimming past out boat. We stationed ourselves midway and near the front, unfortunately for us the Dolphins were playing in our wake at the back of the boat. Never mind maybe another time we will b lucky. I have attached a beautiful sunset pic I took on our way to Santander. birthay wishes to Budasha, thoughts and prayers to all those in need. Careen congratulations on your forthcoming marriage, maybe u will be visiting Kent once you are over here would love to take you over my LYS. Lyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today is *melyn*'s birthday. Happy birthday to you, Lyn.


Thank you OH Joy.

Happy Birthday to you Melyn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

What a fun thing to do, a cruise. Wish you had seen the whales, but the spouts is fun too, just not the same thing. Gorgeous sunset shots. Beautiful day for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, Happy Birthday to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


LOVE it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, sorry to hear that the hospitality left a lot to be desired. I've had the same experience at someone's house, SIL's DH where he got out ice cream after the meal and ate out of the carton in front of everyone. I think others might have enjoyed some, but not after he had eaten from the carton. Amazing that Heather ate without offering you any. Don't understand that. A long way to go to be treated like that and she is lucky you came.

Sorry I'm not going to catch up but wishing you all well. It is a gorgeous day here but I haven't gotten outside yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For our Birthday Girls a knit cake by one of our KP members:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356008-1.html

Love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, glad you had a great reunion. Hoping the frost doesn't kill your crops. :shock: 

Swedenme, that is too cute about your dog making the mouth movements of barking but no sound. Now that is a dog who loves its master.

Oh Joy, how do you prepare your beets for freezing? I really love that idea of preparing them different ways depending on how you want them. I'm wondering if your just freeze them raw or do you boil them a little first and then freeze? You ladies are so talented.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


I hope and pray that she has a good/fast recovery and doesn't try to pack anymore by herself, I hope she's able to get some kind of help in to get it finished up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So here is everything for Ryker. I have the over the head bib on the needles but will post after I finish it tomorrow.


So cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David has said "women, you go buy stuff, bring it home and say put it in, without ever taking measurements" about 4 times so far, and finally said " I never should have said anything about a pedestal sink, but I never thought you'd go out and buy one the very next day!"  
lolololol At least he's in a good mood about it all, but he will have to do some re-plumbing to get it in, so I need a list and he'll work on it next weekend if I get the stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes. Our mini cruise was a lovely break, unfortunately we only saw the water spouts of some whales in the distance and I caught a brief glimpse of a small pod of dolphins swimming past out boat. We stationed ourselves midway and near the front, unfortunately for us the Dolphins were playing in our wake at the back of the boat. Never mind maybe another time we will b lucky. I have attached a beautiful sunset pic I took on our way to Santander. birthay wishes to Budasha, thoughts and prayers to all those in need. Careen congratulations on your forthcoming marriage, maybe u will be visiting Kent once you are over here would love to take you over my LYS. Lyn


How beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Sam... thanks for starting our new week and thanks to Margaret and Kate for the summaries.
> 
> Well this afternoon I actually managed to get outside in the garden! Yay for me. LOL It was a nice day so I got out there and swept, cleaned up and threw out some old pots. I even got the hose out and to get the dust/dirt off plants, ornaments etc out in my pergola. Quite pleased with myself. This is the first time I have had chance to do this since mums collapse..... 3 months! :shock:
> 
> Mum is still doing well.... they were all playing bingo in the activity room yesterday when I got there, so I helped mum and she won... twice. Prizes were small chocolate bars which she scoffed no problems. LOL


Your mom has really improved since being there, I'm so glad that you found such a wonderful place for her and that she keeps improving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye the button band was a new challenge but I think I did ok
> Sonja


Better than okay, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Was he diabetic before all this started?
> For the Americans, multiply the sugar X18 to get glucose level you are familiar with. That is pretty high, is he on insulin.
> I'm glad he's doing a little better.


No the virus that attacked his heart also attacked other organs causing diabetes and slight damage to the kidneys 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Liz & Melyn
> 
> Sonja, that little set is beautiful. Did you invent the cardi pattern too?
> 
> ...


 No I just knit it .The pattern is king cole 3366 . I got this pattern and a load of others from a charity shop for 50p


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable set.


Thank you Gwen , Bonnie , Margaret , Daralene and desert Joy . I think the cardi took longer to sew together than it did to knit . I'm going to find something quick and easy with no sewing next . 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We ended up with 7 quarts of B&B pickles with 1 and a half quarts of juice left over for the next batch tomorrow and an extra quart of pickles because the rack for the bath holds only 7 quarts at a time and I refuse to run it that near to empty. I'll finish the crate of cucumbers tomorrow and process them all in the same batch. Also made a loaf of bread in the bread machine and started the recipe for the hot dog relish that I can complete tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm tired but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow. It felt rather strange not to do that last Sunday while at KAP.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of work, I'm going to do dill and bread and butter pickles today or tomorrow, David keeps bringing in more and I agree, I don't want them to go to waste. I should get the bread machine going, but I cheated and bought a loaf of cranberry walnut bread at the farmers market.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


Glad that your mom is starting to get some memories back, I hope that she is soon back to her normal self and with all her memories in tact. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


So happy that DH is doing so much better, hopefully you'll get good answers with good solutions and he'll get rid of all the pain. 
Hugs for you.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

love it 


Cashmeregma said:


> For our Birthday Girls a knit cake by one of our KP members:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356008-1.html
> 
> Love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


She's so pretty.  
Goodies, yum, goodies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely. My property is in such a state of chaos I'd be embarrassed if any of you saw it. Grass is up to your a** and you'd never believe there once were flower beds. Oh well...someday will get under control. Been way too much rain and then heat is so oppressive.


Unfortunately that happens when there is just so much rain, the humidity that comes with it doesn't do your RA any favors either. It will get under control some day, same saying as house work, if anyone is going to complain about your yard, they can pull weeds and mow it themselves.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes it was fun spotting the water spouts, we saw quite a few and mostly in 2sbut a couple times 3 of them, one time my daughter had her binoculars with her and she saw the whale come up out of the water, unfortunately I had left mine in our cabin, typical for me lol. Itwas me that spotted the spouts first though practically every time and I'm the one with the worst eyesight lol.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you OH Joy.
> 
> Happy Birthday to you Melyn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> What a fun thing to do, a cruise. Wish you had seen the whales, but the spouts is fun too, just not the same thing. Gorgeous sunset shots. Beautiful day for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, all!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes,. Happy Birthday to you Melyn and many more.
> 
> Sam, great recipes, as usual. Am going to do the green beans and the cole slaw. Sorry your trip to Indi didn't turn out well. HOpe Josiah enjoyed the day though.
> 
> ...


Early morning here! I am progressing well on the first sleeve- stocking stitch is a lot faster than what I have been doing on the body! Glad you enjoy the puns!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Reading on my phone today --not the easiest but didn't want to get too far behind. Happy birthday to Liz and Lyn!

This morning I got the bedding changed, put roast in the crock pot, emptied, washed and refilled the litter boxes. The air is quite cool this morning!

We've seen the stories on the firefighters and some military people have also been sent. DS and family are in Washington but I suppose all is okay as have not heard otherwise.

Off now as he wants to go to the book store. Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A very happy birthday from me too . Hope you both have a lovely day
> Sonja


Happy birthday from me as well !!!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies to cheer you up, (I hope)
> 
> 1. King Ozymandias of Assyria was running low on cash ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Thank you, Julie. You've made my day!! May I share these with a couple of other pun-lovers I know?

Also, *Happy Birthday to Melyn and Budasha!!*


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure did! LOL I see the weather is turning back to cold and rain again. Oh well, the next nice day I will get out there and shock the front garden!
> 
> Even the staff are noticing that she is doing better and brighter.... and she has only been with them for two weeks.


So pleased to hear that your mum is doing better. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melyn, lovely photos. Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is STILL raining in Wales!


For the first time in a long time we had a beautiful day today and the next few days have to be nice as well! Quite a wee breeze blowing, but that suits me as it feels cooler. When we were coming back from seeing Caitlin (and DS & DIL too! :roll: ) the car's temperature thing said it was 24C (75F)! I should have known this would happen as the schools all went back last week & when I was working we used to gnash our teeth at the good weather outside....but not any more!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will make the bara brith and the tea. :thumbup:


Don't like tea and I've never tasted bara brith, but I'm willing to try!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB I am glad you have had a grand fine day. It is still raining but the Met Office have forecast a better day tomorrow :thumbup:

Edit Forget the tea but you would love bara brith (speckled bread). It is a fruited spiced bread served with butter. Yummy!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful day our here. A slight breeze but sunny and white fluffy clouds. Waiting for my friend to call me back. We are going to get a few things from the grocery store and I have to laundry. Nothing on the needles today
Most likely start a pair of slippers tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Lyn (Melyn)and Liz (Budasha)!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good funnies Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


That is a gorgeous set Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> KateB I am glad you have had a grand fine day. It is still raining but the Met Office have forecast a better day tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Edit Forget the tea but you would love bara brith (speckled bread). It is a fruited spiced bread served with butter. Yummy!!


I owe you an apology Norma . I didn't know what bara brith was and just thought you had misspelt something . sorry 
Sonja :


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja you are forgiven :lol: It is Welsh :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That is a gorgeous set Sonja!


Thank you Kate . I love when you post because I get to see gorgeous Caitlyn 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> KateB I am glad you have had a grand fine day. It is still raining but the Met Office have forecast a better day tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Edit Forget the tea but you would love bara brith (speckled bread). It is a fruited spiced bread served with butter. Yummy!!


Sounds delicious!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate . I love when you post because I get to see gorgeous Caitlyn
> Sonja


You only have to ask! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Thank you, Julie. You've made my day!! May I share these with a couple of other pun-lovers I know?
> 
> Also, *Happy Birthday to Melyn and Budasha!!*


I have no problem with the puns being shared further!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sam it is so uncomfortable when you feel as though you are not even noticed.
> 
> Julie loved your funnies.
> 
> Happy birthday to Lyn and Budasha. Wishing you both the best.🎂🎂🎁🎁


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Try pulling the "fluff" to the right side of the work while you are knitting the stitch and make sure it is still on the right side when the stitch comes off the needle. I did garter stitch rows when working with the textured yarns on my muff. The best part about making the twiddle muffs is that you can experiment and try out different stitches, techniques and different yarns. With some of the textured yarns, I only knitted 2-4 rows with it and then switched to a different yarn.


~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam, it's too bad the visit wasn't a bit more social, It's strange that they act that way. Hope you've gotten rested up.
> 
> Cathy and Cashmeregma, glad that your mom's are doing better.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kaye Jo! I 'll be taking another photo soon of all my dpn's on the sleeve! Catching up, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....thanks for the morning laugh Julie. You were correct....didn't get the one about the hippo but enjoyed the funnies.


'square on the hypotenuse' (however that one should be spelled!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


Somebody is going to love this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz and Lynn, have a wonderful birthday.
> Bonnie, I'm tired just reading all you do.
> Sonja, what a beautiful area to walk. Wish Maya and I could join you. Love the Minnie Mouse set.
> Darlene, healing energy sent your way. Sorry you have been sick so long. DS and family seem to be enjoying trip of a lifetime.
> ...


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, those were very funny. My sort of joke :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Liz & Melyn
> 
> Sonja, that little set is beautiful. Did you invent the cardi pattern too?
> 
> ...


Glad you liked the puns, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pythagorean theorem, which states that the square of the length of the hypotenuse equals the sum of the squares of the lengths of the other two sides.
> Julies version -This just goes to prove that... the squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sons of the squaws of the other two hides.
> 
> I remembered just enough to google hypot... and to pick it out of the list
> ...


It is a bit of a stretch of pronounciation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes. Our mini cruise was a lovely break, unfortunately we only saw the water spouts of some whales in the distance and I caught a brief glimpse of a small pod of dolphins swimming past out boat. We stationed ourselves midway and near the front, unfortunately for us the Dolphins were playing in our wake at the back of the boat. Never mind maybe another time we will b lucky. I have attached a beautiful sunset pic I took on our way to Santander. birthay wishes to Budasha, thoughts and prayers to all those in need. Careen congratulations on your forthcoming marriage, maybe u will be visiting Kent once you are over here would love to take you over my LYS. Lyn


Lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good funnies Julie! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


~~~oh my......my mouth just hangs open! That is so beautiful! I am no where near your skill & craft! What a treat to see what really can be done with 2 pointed sticks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


~~~beautiful rose! Good name! :thumbup: :thumbup: Some say the name "Chicago" means stinking onion....interesting that your rose has a good scent! :lol: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~oh my......my mouth just hangs open! That is so beautiful! I am no where near your skill & craft! What a treat to see what really can be done with 2 pointed sticks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


You should see the 8 I am working on now! I will take a photo soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


Thank you her smile made me smile 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Meant to comment on all the photos : :thumbup: 

Also really enjoyed the puns.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.

Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.

Kate, the little ne is. Sure growing fast.

I discovered this morning that I've been given a $50 gift certificate to a local gift shop in thanks for hosting the party. They brought me a bouquet of flowers & thus was tucked in the card.
One of my classmates also brought me 4 lovely wine glasses.
I sure didn't expect all that, I was just glad people came& we could have a nice visit.

I was down to the garden this morning, some of the cucumbers were slightly touched by frost but everything else is OK, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.
> 
> Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.
> 
> ...


How lovely to be appreciated!
Glad most things have survived your frost!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


~~~Beautiful walking spot & beautiful dog!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


~~~That is all just plain good news! Revel in it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> The porch rebuild will be put off until next weekend as the men won't be able to get the wood until mid week. It is okay since nobody is living in the house and the porch is stable. The central air unit should be replace this week as well. Still work to be done but I do hope it sells quickly.


~~~Have bread baking when they come to see the house! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you think housework is an overrated pastime . You no sooner get it all done . Turn your back for 5 minutes and you have to start again😐😜
> Sonja


~~~remember the song...."Housewife's Lament"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today is *melyn*'s birthday. Happy birthday to you, Lyn.


~~~HAPPY HAPPY birthday! SO SO glad you were born! Have a super fun day! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Have bread baking when they come to see the house! :thumbup:


We are not living there so a bit of a challenge to do. It is a 5 1/2 hour drive one way. Matthew and I have made the trip several times now. Only once did we get a hotel, the rest of the time we go and return home the same day. I am certainly feeling the wear and tear on my body as a result of these trips. We will go for 4 days over the upcoming holiday weekend. I will be going with a friend and my DH as well as Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Mel and Budasha. May your day be filled with blessings and happiness.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
> It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


It is looking wonderful. I love the hardwood floors as well. It won't be long before that sweater will be finished. Keep up the beautiful work.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
> so Happy Birthday to
> *Budasha * and *Melyn*
> 
> ...


~~~DITTO DITTO DITTO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


The muff looks great. So much fun to play around with different stitches and techniques. The sail boat looks like a fun time. We are having warnings for rip tides for Lake Michigan until tomorrow evening. I think I read that they are expecting waves of 6-8 feet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


The sweater set is beautiful. Are you sure you have only been knitting for about a year? You do fabulous things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is looking wonderful. I love the hardwood floors as well. It won't be long before that sweater will be finished. Keep up the beautiful work.


It is actually my little Mahogany work table, inherited from Granny Drysdale. Thanks Mary! Wouldn't it be amazing to have Mahogany flooring- probably would have the conservationists up in arms!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


The muff looks great . I like the colours you have used . Are you going to put any buttons on it ? 
Would love to be on the sail boat looks so peaceful 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


She is very cute and full of fun :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Somebody is going to love this!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


Lovely muff and lovely yacht.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely muff and lovely yacht.


Agreed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
> It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


Definitly the Heebie jeebies . I use dpns to make small items knitted flat . Always use circular for knitting in the round 
I think with that many I would end up doing myself an injury 😄
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the laughs, Julie.


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy you're making my mouth water. Those B & B pickles you shared at the KAP were so delicious.


~~~as were her beets! VERY yummy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly the Heebie jeebies . I use dpns to make small items knitted flat . Always use circular for knitting in the round
> I think with that many I would end up doing myself an injury 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The trick, Sonja, is not to overload them! These are about 8 inches long, and I work 25 stitches, before going to the next needle. I did think of porcupines!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> The sweater set is beautiful. Are you sure you have only been knitting for about a year? You do fabulous things.


Thank you Mary. It's over a year now can't remember exactly about 16 month and I'm still learning . I'm getting better at picking up stitches and sewing seams maybe it's time to get back to my little farm animals and see if I can actually get them to look like animals instead of aliens , or maybe I should knit aliens and they might look like animals :idea: 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish Sydney would only do the mouth movements! Lordy he has such a loud bark.


~~~We have a large wind chime on the porch. Copper pipes about 1 1/2" in diameter; longest is about 3' long. Our company this week brought their Golden Retreiver (almost 3). Whenever she barked, she was so loud it echoed in the pipes of the wind chime! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary. It's over a year now can't remember exactly about 16 month and I'm still learning . I'm getting better at picking up stitches and sewing seams maybe it's time to get back to my little farm animals and see if I can actually get them to look like animals instead of aliens , or maybe I should knit aliens and they might look like animals :idea:
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have a large wind chime on the porch. Copper pipes about 1 1/2" in diameter; longest is about 3' long. Our company this week brought their Golden Retreiver (almost 3). Whenever she barked, she was so loud it echoed in the pipes of the wind chime! :XD:


She is a beauty!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

6. There were three Indian squaws. One slept on a deer skin, one slept on an elk skin, and the third slept on a hippopotamus skin. All three became pregnant. The first two each had a baby boy. The one who slept on the hippopotamus skin had twin boys. This just goes to prove that... the squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sons of the squaws of the other two hides. (Some of you may need help with this one).



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....thanks for the morning laugh Julie. You were correct....didn't get the one about the hippo but enjoyed the funnies.


~~~You need to be a math major....the square of the hypoteneuse is equal to sum of the square of the 2 sides :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen , Bonnie , Margaret , Daralene and desert Joy . I think the cardi took longer to sew together than it did to knit . I'm going to find something quick and easy with no sewing next .
> Sonja


Look on youtube for Saroj's no seam sewing for knitting. She is on Knitting Paradise as well. She has a neat way to sew up the seams.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is actually my little Mahogany work table, inherited from Granny Drysdale. Thanks Mary! Wouldn't it be amazing to have Mahogany flooring- probably would have the conservationists up in arms!


It is beautiful wood. You are fortunate to have inherited it!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of drying them before, do you use them in soups then?


Bonnie, I rehydrated some and took them to KAP as pickled beets. Gwen begged to take the few remaining ones home with her because she had never eaten them before, if I remember correctly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So happy that DH is doing so much better, hopefully you'll get good answers with good solutions and he'll get rid of all the pain.
> Hugs for you.


~~~Thanks, KayeJo


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, thank you Aussies and NZealand for helping with the fires, they do so much damage.
> wonderful news on Molly, hoping that he weight and sugar levels maintain and that she's fine without the insulin.
> Hopefully your outlet is fine and you won't need to have any upgrades done.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


She is a cutie! What a blessing to add to your family. How is Luke doing?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I rehydrated some and took them to KAP as pickled beets. Gwen begged to take the few remaining ones home with her because she had never eaten them before, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I missed the beets at KAP. I do love pickled beets but I was so full and couldn't even eat the extras that Matthew tried to gift to my plate.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Joy, how do you prepare your beets for freezing? I really love that idea of preparing them different ways depending on how you want them. I'm wondering if your just freeze them raw or do you boil them a little first and then freeze? You ladies are so talented.


Darlene, the beets are fully cooked and then peeled when cool enough to handle. I slice or quarter them into reasonably equal sized pieces and freeze them dry in suitable containers for the freezer. In containers of a size adequate for you and DH, the beets should be thawed by time to prep for dinner if removed from the freezer in the morning. The time needed to prep them ahead of eating should be long enough to take in the flavors of the dressing or juice by dinner time.

Hope I've made that reasonably clear; let me know if I haven't.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is beautiful wood. You are fortunate to have inherited it!


Especially as it has been smashed in two twice in it's life time, it arrived out from Scotland with the top in two pieces. And when we took it to Wellington from Auckland the idiots that loaded the railway freight car put the fridge on top of it- so it arrived this time with the pedestal smashed- it is beautifully carved, has a very useful drawer... I am still working on finding exactly the right spot for it here- #1 priority has to be getting the Guernsey knitted.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are not living there so a bit of a challenge to do. It is a 5 1/2 hour drive one way. Matthew and I have made the trip several times now. Only once did we get a hotel, the rest of the time we go and return home the same day. I am certainly feeling the wear and tear on my body as a result of these trips. We will go for 4 days over the upcoming holiday weekend. I will be going with a friend and my DH as well as Matthew.


~~~Hope you will share the driving! I wonder if they make room scents in bread...or cookies? Wishing you well....don't forget to take care of yourself!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> The muff looks great. So much fun to play around with different stitches and techniques. The sail boat looks like a fun time. We are having warnings for rip tides for Lake Michigan until tomorrow evening. I think I read that they are expecting waves of 6-8 feet.


~~~Those are BIG waves! Dramatic and impressive, but very dangerous. Hope people pay attention to the warnings!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The muff looks great . I like the colours you have used . Are you going to put any buttons on it ?
> Would love to be on the sail boat looks so peaceful
> Sonja


~~~Thank you. This was fun to make. The yarn is all from KAP's swap table. There was such a HUGE variety & selection. I did get more for a 2nd muff. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely muff and lovely yacht.


~~~Thanks. Wish I were out on the boat!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So happy to see that Cathy's mum is doing better at her new home. She is getting settled quite well. 

Cashmeregma...What a wonderful opportunity to have a good conversation with mom. I know it has to make you feel better to talk with her even if she has had some confusion.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I rehydrated some and took them to KAP as pickled beets. Gwen begged to take the few remaining ones home with her because she had never eaten them before, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~They were very yummy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darlene, the beets are fully cooked and then peeled when cool enough to handle. I slice or quarter them into reasonably equal sized pieces and freeze them dry in suitable containers for the freezer. In containers of a size adequate for you and DH, the beets should be thawed by time to prep for dinner if removed from the freezer in the morning. The time needed to prep them ahead of eating should be long enough to take in the flavors of the dressing or juice by dinner time.
> 
> Hope I've made that reasonably clear; let me know if I haven't.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~By drying them, do you mean you wipe them dry? Bake in the oven on a low heat? Air dry them?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes. Our mini cruise was a lovely break, unfortunately we only saw the water spouts of some whales in the distance and I caught a brief glimpse of a small pod of dolphins swimming past out boat. We stationed ourselves midway and near the front, unfortunately for us the Dolphins were playing in our wake at the back of the boat. Never mind maybe another time we will b lucky. I have attached a beautiful sunset pic I took on our way to Santander. birthay wishes to Budasha, thoughts and prayers to all those in need. Careen congratulations on your forthcoming marriage, maybe u will be visiting Kent once you are over here would love to take you over my LYS. Lyn


Thank you for sharing, the photos are beautiful. glad you enjoyed your min cruise, they were my favorite ones. Thank you very much 
:-D Yes we will be going to Kent, it is in the plans. It would be very nice to see your LYS, I look forward it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~By drying them, do you mean you wipe them dry? Bake in the oven on a low heat? Air dry them?


If I'm freezing them, I simply put them in a suitable container for freezing without liquids (dry)--no seasonings or liquids at all.

Then I also have two dehydrators, Carol, which I use every growing season to take advantage of the drastic decrease in the amount of space needed to store dried fruits and vegs. Cucumbers don't work in this process but we pickle most of them or eat them fresh as veg servings--either with onions in vinegar and sugar (and water) plain with salt & pepper or in plain, non-fat yogurt with onions, salt & pepper with dill weed or seeds. Tim absolutely loves them. He will eat them every day along with all the other fruits and vegs that show up in any given meal.

Ohio Joy

Ask away if you have any questions, Carol.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


Sojna you have out done yourself withthis one, it is brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is a good thing that I have posted many of the pictures already as I accidentally deleted some of my pictures without realizing it. I am so glad that I was able to share them with the tea party though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a good thing that I have posted many of the pictures already as I accidentally deleted some of my pictures without realizing it. I am so glad that I was able to share them with the tea party though.


Mary- you should be able to copy them and keep them as downloads! (from KTP)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I have two more that I think I'll have to replace because they don't seem to be doing anything since the warm and refreeze in February and then the hail on June 16, but I'm going to wait until spring to decide. I love the scents of them,
> I should have some Rose petal black tea later.


You are most welcome. What a shame if the other roses don't show improvement. I love the scent of the different roses. I used to have several different ones each one was detectable at different times of the day. 
Oh the tea sounds a good idea


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Those are BIG waves! Dramatic and impressive, but very dangerous. Hope people pay attention to the warnings!


Last weekend the conditions were similar and two 13 year olds were rescued by a surfer. One wasn't breathing but was revived and expected to make it. I am always nervous when people are swimming in that water. We hear of drowning deaths every year due to the riptides. I know one person who died that way. His wife and children were on the beach and saw it happen. He was a good swimmer and was rescuing a grandfather and granddaughter from the riptide. The two of them made it safely back to shore and their rescuer didn't. It is sad when this does happen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mary- you should be able to copy them and keep them as downloads! (from KTP)


Thanks for the suggestion. I will have to do that. I have been taking pictures of the house which I will share once the final pictures are taken.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is a good thing that I have posted many of the pictures already as I accidentally deleted some of my pictures without realizing it. I am so glad that I was able to share them with the tea party though.


OH NO!!!! not good at all. If you right click on the image, save image. It should ask where you want it saved too. I save them all on my desktop then put them into a folder or move them to my photo file. Hope this helps


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> OH NO!!!! not good at all. If you right click on the image, save image. It should ask where you want it saved too. I save them all on my desktop then put them into a folder or move them to my photo file. Hope this helps


Sounds good. I will give it a try. I decided to post more of the pictures today since I had some time to do it. I am going to make grilled ham and cheese and grilled turkey and cheese sandwiches for dinner. I have some tomatoes that I was gift from someone at church. I think I will cut them up also.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sojna you have out done yourself withthis one, it is brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Caren
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David has said "women, you go buy stuff, bring it home and say put it in, without ever taking measurements" about 4 times so far, and finally said " I never should have said anything about a pedestal sink, but I never thought you'd go out and buy one the very next day!"
> lolololol At least he's in a good mood about it all, but he will have to do some re-plumbing to get it in, so I need a list and he'll work on it next weekend if I get the stuff.


Jamie and I snicker at this we can see the look you gave David.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If I'm freezing them, I simply put them in a suitable container for freezing without liquids (dry)--no seasonings or liquids at all.
> 
> Then I also have two dehydrators,."
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren
> Sonja


You are most welcome, I enjoy seeing all the beautiful baby things you make.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds good. I will give it a try. I decided to post more of the pictures today since I had some time to do it. I am going to make grilled ham and cheese and grilled turkey and cheese sandwiches for dinner. I have some tomatoes that I was gift from someone at church. I think I will cut them up also.


You are welcome, I find that the easiest way. I have some I'll post but first my devices need to play nice with each other more than one or two photos at a time. :? :roll: Dinner sounds very good, especially the fresh tomatoes. I should go check our garden haven't been out in over a week now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > If I'm freezing them, I simply put them in a suitable container for freezing without liquids (dry)--no seasonings or liquids at all.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
> It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


Looking good Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


OMG --- she doesn't even look like a baby anymore. What a darling little girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


Great job!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Darlene, the beets are fully cooked and then peeled when cool enough to handle. I slice or quarter them into reasonably equal sized pieces and freeze them dry in suitable containers for the freezer. In containers of a size adequate for you and DH, the beets should be thawed by time to prep for dinner if removed from the freezer in the morning. The time needed to prep them ahead of eating should be long enough to take in the flavors of the dressing or juice by dinner time.
> 
> Hope I've made that reasonably clear; let me know if I haven't.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you so much.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome, I find that the easiest way. I have some I'll post but first my devices need to play nice with each other more than one or two photos at a time. :? :roll: Dinner sounds very good, especially the fresh tomatoes. I should go check our garden haven't been out in over a week now.


The tomatoes were so tasty. I mixed in some dill pickles and some Italian dressing. Usually I salt my tomatoes, but enjoyed the dill pickles with them. All this talking of pickles earlier was encouraging me to try the pickles with the tomatoes. I brought home some more today to set in the window and ripen up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Looking good Julie. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Got home today from our weekend at DD#1's. Went to the Farmer's Market on Saturday a.m. and bought some very fresh fruits and vegetables (complete with dirt still on them) and also bought some Amish products. Joy - your pickled beets are better than those we bought; but they were still delicious. After the market, we did some light yard work and made up a picnic lunch to take out to a local winery. It was lovely and the wines were all tasty. We had 4 Siberian Huskies watching over us with their blue eyes the whole time we were there. Back to DD's house after our picnic to do some more yard work and then head off to the State Fair for dinner (I had a beef dish from the Brazil tent). It was tasty but upset my stomach for the night. After dinner, we went to see West Side Story under the stars. It was a local production, but done very well. Amazing, how the story of that play and of Romeo and Juliet still resonates! I was a wonderful trip down there. 

Much better than last year when I was camped out there taking care of her after she got MRSA after a knee operation. So glad that has finally turned out okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja - I love the little Minnie outfit - great job.

Julie - the Guernsey is doing well. 

Pacer - please take care of yourself as you do all that work on the house.

SugarSugar & CashmereGma -- glad your moms are doing better. Keeping them in prayer.

Hope to hear more from Betty this week; I worry about her and am keeping her in prayers. Same is true for Purlie -- she's out of intensive care and waiting for rehab, but still not doing so well.

I have more dental work on Monday and then hope to clean house and do some more crochet work to feel better about starting the wall hanging. I have the pattern and crochet thread picked out -- thanks, Mary, for bringing those doily books to the KAP.

Time to get something to eat - my stomach is still acting up so we'll see what sounds good. Love to all.

P.S. Poledra - love the new rose!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish Sydney would only do the mouth movements! Lordy he has such a loud bark.


I feel the same about Candy. She met the little people next door today and wouldn't stop barking at them. She hasn't seen many kids so they were strange to her. Somehow I have to socialize her with children.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. It's been a quiet day but very nice all the same.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marking my spot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....thanks for the morning laugh Julie. You were correct....didn't get the one about the hippo but enjoyed the funnies.


If I remember, it has to do with math. I wasn't very good at it but I remember the hypotenuse.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


That is so pretty. Who's going to get it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I have two more that I think I'll have to replace because they don't seem to be doing anything since the warm and refreeze in February and then the hail on June 16, but I'm going to wait until spring to decide. I love the scents of them,
> I should have some Rose petal black tea later.


I wish I had a lot of room to plant roses. I just love them. Take after my mom, and now I live in the City of Roses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to get some sleep. I washed up all the dirty dishes so we have a nice start on the week. Most of the laundry is done. I did about 8 loads to day and certainly have more to do. I haven't caught up in the past few weeks so it seems to be a never ending battle. I tried working on a cowl that has some lace work, but I kept falling asleep so I set it aside. I will work on it during the week.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes. Our mini cruise was a lovely break, unfortunately we only saw the water spouts of some whales in the distance and I caught a brief glimpse of a small pod of dolphins swimming past out boat. We stationed ourselves midway and near the front, unfortunately for us the Dolphins were playing in our wake at the back of the boat. Never mind maybe another time we will b lucky. I have attached a beautiful sunset pic I took on our way to Santander. birthay wishes to Budasha, thoughts and prayers to all those in need. Careen congratulations on your forthcoming marriage, maybe u will be visiting Kent once you are over here would love to take you over my LYS. Lyn


Beautiful pictures. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For our Birthday Girls a knit cake by one of our KP members:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356008-1.html
> 
> Love it.


Very nice birthday cake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Beautiful day our here. A slight breeze but sunny and white fluffy clouds. Waiting for my friend to call me back. We are going to get a few things from the grocery store and I have to laundry. Nothing on the needles today
> Most likely start a pair of slippers tonight.


*nothing on the needles* I can't believe it. Is this the Mel we know????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


She is so adorable :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> *nothing on the needles* I can't believe it. Is this the Mel we know????


Lol I know right. Even Gage said Mom are you alright? You're not knitting


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


Very pretty and I wish I was sailing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.
> 
> Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.
> 
> ...


How nice of your guests to leave you gifts. Glad you didn't lose anything in the garden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> The muff looks great. So much fun to play around with different stitches and techniques. The sail boat looks like a fun time. We are having warnings for rip tides for Lake Michigan until tomorrow evening. I think I read that they are expecting waves of 6-8 feet.


Wow - wouldn't want to be out in a boat in those waves. Not for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie - your reunion efforts created wonderful results. Sounds like a lot of fun.

Hope the firefighters and all those close to the fires are kept safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is a beauty!


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> 6. There were three Indian squaws. One slept on a deer skin, one slept on an elk skin, and the third slept on a hippopotamus skin. All three became pregnant. The first two each had a baby boy. The one who slept on the hippopotamus skin had twin boys. This just goes to prove that... the squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sons of the squaws of the other two hides. (Some of you may need help with this one).
> 
> ~~~You need to be a math major....the square of the hypoteneuse is equal to sum of the square of the 2 sides :lol: :lol:


You are so smart :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It has been another working weekend around here. Don finally got the vacuum run for the first time since we got home from KAP. I've spent most of it making pickles and relish from the cucumbers Susan brought home on Friday; we lost half a crate due to the heat and humidity even inside the house with the A/C running.

The last 2 cukes went into a sandwich spread that I haven't made since I worked in the student union during my freshman year at college. Cucumbers chopped fairly small, yellow onions the same, cream cheese thinned with Worcestershire sauce (about a TBSP), Miracle Whip and/or plain yogurt to loosen up the cream cheese and a bit of salt/pepper, if you choose.Thin the cream cheese until scoopable but not runny and use enough to make a spread with the cukes and onions stirred into it.

Sorry, folks, that's pretty much the way I cook a lot of things.

For dinner I made our favorite teriyaki marinade for a smallish piece of boneless pork loin cut into chops and grilled. The meat was served along with Susan's invention--a bunch of sliced onion rings and sliced fresh mushrooms all cooked at the grill (side burner) in the marinade drained from the meat. The liquid looked done and thickened nicely to coat the vegs. Tim had asked for mashed potatoes and steamed carrots; he ended his meal with fresh grapes that have been really tasty this week. After cleaning up that kitchen, I am tired. DGGD comes at 5:15 am tomorrow and will go to her very first day at ''real'' school (kindergarten). Of course, Grandmother and Papa have to be at work at O'dark thirty tomorrow. Yea for me!!! NOT But it is what it is, right?

See y'all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i well - i made it through yesterday. we did run into some road construction on I69 but other than that the trip was fine. i found out i cannot knit on socks in the car - not smooth enough - too bumpy.

oldest daughter rachel was there with husband daniel and baby neahmiah - not sure that is spelled right - very cute and four months old.

the birthday boy's voice is changing so there were a lot of cracks as he talked - is slowing growing up - i think.

when we arrived no one offered to help phyllis carry in stuff - i feel bad i did not offer but getting me and my portable into the house was all i could do at the time. daughter heather's comment was that she thought phyllis would ask for help if she needed it - doesn't anyone offer to help without being asked anymore.

i was talking to heidi when we got back. i felt like the poor relation. it felt like they were in a bubble having their own conversation - a conversation that neither phyllis not i could have not have joined because we really didn't know what they were talking about. we are not trekkies. 

nothing was offered to eat except cake and ice cream and we didn't leave until six-thirty. avery was starving so we stopped at mcdonalds. 

needless to say - i think it will be a while before either of us makes the trip again. 

today was a better day - at least for me - heidi said her mother sounded a little cold on the phone - not sure what that is all about). but it must not have bothered anyone too much. the boys had a lemonade stand - made nineteen dollars - and with a dollar from mother they were each able to buy a ten dollar pack of baseball cards. goodness - you would have thought they had won a gold mine.

a little rain early evening and now it is a little muggy - not too bad though - heidi hasn't turned on her a/c - lol.

i spent most of the afternoon sitting outside under the tree knitting. i decided to try my luck on a shawl without a pattern using lion brand's "handspun" which i am really not fond of knitting with. i keep asking myself why am i knitting with that yarn since it is mostly acrylic. we'll see. row 1 is k2, yo, knit to with last two sts, yo, k2. row 2 is k2, purl to within the last two sts - k2. so far it doesn't look too bad - nothing says i have to use it when i am done - but i needed something to knit and this was all i could think of at the moment.

i do have yarn (from this year's kap) that i want to knit into a sweater for bentley - need to find a pattern that has size 3. i have a few months before he is going to need it.

and now i need to do some serious reading or i am gong to be way far behind. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So happy to see that Cathy's mum is doing better at her new home. She is getting settled quite well.
> 
> Cashmeregma...What a wonderful opportunity to have a good conversation with mom. I know it has to make you feel better to talk with her even if she has had some confusion.


What a treat to see such happy faces. :thumbup: I got a warm fuzzy just looking at all of you. Matthew's drawing is so good. He has so much talent.

Lovely picture of Sam and his family.

AND, a very Happy Anniversary to you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15pm and I have just caught up
All the talk of pickles and cucumbers has my tummy rumbling. Lol. 

Have had a rough go of things this evening. Feeling drained so I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, checking in to tea party late. We had a very busy weekend at our sister in laws house. She's selling up soon and needs to get a lot of accumulated junk dealt with. Her husband, my hubby's brother passed in February and SIL has been very traumatised ever since. We had eight of us arrive on Saturday and got busy filling up a huge skip with mostly junk from the garage. Hubby and I went back yesterday and checked on SIl to see how she was. It's an emotional times for us all, and her health isn't great either. I'm feeling quite sad today and have aches and pains due to the workout! My 67 year old body knows it too, even though I'm reasonably fit and active, the ole bod doesn't bend the same as it used to. Reading the comments from you all, great photos everyone from KAP and as for roses, I have a rose garden out back, and am getting a few new ones planted ready for spring coming up fast. Was going to go buy some today but feel too tired so it can wait. My avatar Rose is 4th of July, my birthday so special to me. Going to have a well earned rest now Cheers Fan xxxooo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I
> The last 2 cukes went into a sandwich spread that I haven't made since I worked in the student union during my freshman year at college. Cucumbers chopped fairly small, yellow onions the same, cream cheese thinned with Worcestershire sauce (about a TBSP), Miracle Whip and/or plain yogurt to loosen up the cream cheese and a bit of salt/pepper, if you choose.Thin the cream cheese until scoopable but not runny and use enough to make a spread with the cukes and onions stirred into it.
> 
> See y'all tomorrow.
> ...


Like the sounds of your cuke spread. Something I will try because I love cukes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - what beautiful work you do. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken since early May, but I'm up to the sleeves now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I have just caught up
> All the talk of pickles and cucumbers has my tummy rumbling. Lol.
> 
> Have had a rough go of things this evening. Feeling drained so I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my friend and computer guru ron just planted one of these roses and has one bud so far. they are really pretty. i had never heard of the chicago peace rose before. yours looks great poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Newest rose, Chicago Peace, lovely scent


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - i made it through yesterday. we did run into some road construction on I69 but other than that the trip was fine. i found out i cannot knit on socks in the car - not smooth enough - too bumpy.
> 
> when we arrived no one offered to help phyllis carry in stuff - i feel bad i did not offer but getting me and my portable into the house was all i could do at the time. daughter heather's comment was that she thought phyllis would ask for help if she needed it - doesn't anyone offer to help without being asked anymore.
> 
> ...


They don't sound like a very sociable bunch. Considering how far you travelled, I would have thought they would be looking forward to seeing you and have the fatted calf on the barbie. Relatives are a strange bunch, as I well know. That is so sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who could refuse a face like that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what happens when I put my hands in my pockets when out walking the dog 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - how is your hip feeling? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely. My property is in such a state of chaos I'd be embarrassed if any of you saw it. Grass is up to your a** and you'd never believe there once were flower beds. Oh well...someday will get under control. Been way too much rain and then heat is so oppressive.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Happy birthday MELYN! 

It is a bit late but I have been on the go a lot today. I hope your day was great and that you have a lovely time. 

It is so nice to read all the news and to hear that everyone is home safely. I want to mention Julie and Mel's knitting - you two are doing such a wonderful job, each of you. I love the color of the sweater Julie.

I am weary tonight. We took a drive up to Ladysmith (north of here ) and attended a wonderful artists show. Excellent work and what talent. The island is full of wonderful things to see and people who do wonderful things. 

My son and family are now ensconced in their new home, all exhausted but only the rental house to clean (not that it is dirty) and they will settle the rest of the stuff as they organize it. They have been here a year and are happy to be in a home of their own. We have been here one year on Sept. 27th, hard to believe. Good move for us. Anyway I am tired, this growing old is not so much fun! Love to all, Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope your mother's memory continues to improve. i really think one of us should go with you when you go to visit your momto make sure you don't overdo. we are going to be watching you very closely. no extra pains and aches.

dinner sounds lovely - love eating outside.

i was trying to think - think school starts here in a week also. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the guernsey is such a treasure of stitches, creativity, tradition and a mastery of knitting. Great job.
> 
> Mel, love the knitting. You are really an inspiration to get knitting again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you would need to use another yarn with it and except the fact that not all the tufts are going to be on the outside unless you manually put them outside before you knit it. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All....this will be short...company is here. Many many thanks to all for good wishes & prayers for DH. He continues to improve each day and is a much happier person these days!
> We still have answers to get, but pain is mostly gone, he can stand up & sit down w/o pain, and no longer wants the donut pillow. All Good!
> 
> I "DITTO" all comments re KAP...'twas loads of fun!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a twiddle muff? --- sam



pacer said:


> Looking forward to seeing your 1st twiddle muff. I haven't worked on mine in over a week. Mostly, I have been working a lot and hope to work a lot this week to offset all the money we have spent on the house this past month. I can't wait to see it in a few weeks. The realtor will be looking at the house tomorrow and she will get back to me regarding the house. I hope to meet with her in a few weeks, but for now everything will be done long distance. I know the person quite well which should help in regards to communicating with each other. Porch is suppose to be rebuilt tomorrow if all goes well. Hoping the basement gets painted as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys - you know i am reading all of this. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I think it is a man thing if there is a clean pot in the house they haven't made a proper meal. :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - I love the little Minnie outfit - great job.
> 
> Julie - the Guernsey is doing well.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I have just caught up
> All the talk of pickles and cucumbers has my tummy rumbling. Lol.
> 
> Have had a rough go of things this evening. Feeling drained so I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


Take care and hope that tomorrow is a better day. Think of you daily and keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - what beautiful work you do. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy birthday MELYN!
> 
> It is a bit late but I have been on the go a lot today. I hope your day was great and that you have a lovely time.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Shirley!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is such good news about your mother cathy - it can only get better from here on. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It sure did! LOL I see the weather is turning back to cold and rain again. Oh well, the next nice day I will get out there and shock the front garden!
> 
> Even the staff are noticing that she is doing better and brighter.... and she has only been with them for two weeks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, sorry that you and Phyllis weren't given a better reception at the birthday party. I really wonder what gets into people -- you know darn well that you raised the better!

Sounds like the boys had a very successful lemonade stand -- great for them to know that earning money has it's rewards. I didn't realize that baseball cards had gotten so expensive.

School starts this week and DH goes back to work on Tuesday when the H.S. kids are back in class. He's looking forward to it...(Me, too).

I need to go grocery shopping next week - DH's blood tests came back with some scary numbers on his cholesterol but Dr. agrees to let him try to control it by exercise and diet. His meals are the same as mine and pretty healthy --- he just needs to cut out the snacks, sweets and cheeses. We're both going to try to do better about eliminating white potatoes, white rice and white pasta from our diet. That's the way I try to eat, but I do love my bread and potatoes!

Our son and family will be here next weekend so I have some things to finish up before they get here -- looking forward to seeing the girls; they're so much fun to have around... (DS and DDIL are fun to have around too).

I haven't eaten much today as my stomach is still somewhat upset and I know I won't eat much tomorrow after they deep clean one-half of my mouth...maybe that will help the weight loss!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


Oh my, she is growing by leaps and bounds, before we know it, she'll be walking and talking. She's such a cutie, it'd be such fun to get all the grands from the TP all in the same place at the same time and watch them have as much fun together as we have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bara brith? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I will make the bara brith and the tea. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday melyn - hope you had a great day and blew out all your candles. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Today is *melyn*'s birthday. Happy birthday to you, Lyn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> bara brith? --- sam


A Welsh bread with Raisins and spice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will join in on the chorus happy birthday budasha - hope you had a super day with lots of good cake and ice cream. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
> so Happy Birthday to
> *Budasha * and *Melyn*
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~beautiful rose! Good name! :thumbup: :thumbup: Some say the name "Chicago" means stinking onion....interesting that your rose has a good scent! :lol: :XD:


Thankfully it doesn't smell like an onion. lol
Although sauted onions smell pretty yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.
> 
> Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful thing to discover, so thoughtful of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
> It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


 They do look a little scary if you don't know what you're looking at. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely muff and lovely yacht.


I agree, lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~as were her beets! VERY yummy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes they were!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They do look a little scary if you don't know what you're looking at. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are too funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Funnies to cheer you up, (I hope)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are too funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I rehydrated some and took them to KAP as pickled beets. Gwen begged to take the few remaining ones home with her because she had never eaten them before, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


They were so good, yummy is the only word, but even that doesn't fully do them justice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just think how my opening would smell. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It does have a nice light rose scent to it, if only we did have smellavision, but we'd be hungry all the time, smelling what every one was cooking .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is beautiful - what talent you have. some little girl is going to look very pretty in this. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, checking in to tea party late. We had a very busy weekend at our sister in laws house. She's selling up soon and needs to get a lot of accumulated junk dealt with. Her husband, my hubby's brother passed in February and SIL has been very traumatised ever since. We had eight of us arrive on Saturday and got busy filling up a huge skip with mostly junk from the garage. Hubby and I went back yesterday and checked on SIl to see how she was. It's an emotional times for us all, and her health isn't great either. I'm feeling quite sad today and have aches and pains due to the workout! My 67 year old body knows it too, even though I'm reasonably fit and active, the ole bod doesn't bend the same as it used to. Reading the comments from you all, great photos everyone from KAP and as for roses, I have a rose garden out back, and am getting a few new ones planted ready for spring coming up fast. Was going to go buy some today but feel too tired so it can wait. My avatar Rose is 4th of July, my birthday so special to me. Going to have a well earned rest now Cheers Fan xxxooo


So sorry that you are all having to go through this, it's always hard to lose someone and then do a clear out too. 
My aunt has been getting rid of my uncles things in batches, but his pack of cigarettes and lighter are still sitting in the same place that he left them, I am not sure she has even realized it, but she may be unconciously leaving them there to feel his presence. 
I'd love to see pics of your rose garden.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> my friend and computer guru ron just planted one of these roses and has one bud so far. they are really pretty. i had never heard of the chicago peace rose before. yours looks great poledra. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> just think how my opening would smell. --- sam


I did!! It would be either a really great mix and smell amazing or it would be rather, interesting. lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie kate - we haven't seen a picture of "his nibs" lately. --- sam



KateB said:


> You only have to ask! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am confused carol - don't quite see how you get the inside inside the outside. --- sam --- it is lovely though.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was well deserved bonnie - you did a lot of work getting ready for the reunion. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.
> 
> Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So happy to see that Cathy's mum is doing better at her new home. She is getting settled quite well.
> 
> Cashmeregma...What a wonderful opportunity to have a good conversation with mom. I know it has to make you feel better to talk with her even if she has had some confusion.


Happy Anniversary when it comes up this week, just in case things get crazy around here and I miss the particular day.
And you do not look old enough to have been married 31 years, I'd have never in a million years guessed that.

Ryssa loved Matthew, the boys were so careful to not crowd Matthew but still be as close to him as possible. 
I think the best thing about the KAP was all the hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - you have a fair bit done already. i think four is my limit although you only use two at a time so who knows. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
> It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Poledra, I will take some photos later in the year when the roses start coming in bloom, possibly November. I have 12 bush roses and three minis. One is a lovely yellow mini from my mums garden which I took when I cleared her home after she passed. We have done clear outs from parents so you'd think we are used to it, but the emotions sneak up and do a number on us, don't they? As for smoking, SIL is a heavy smoker as is her friend who came to "help" and they both were puffing away, coughing etc as we worked. I know it's how she copes with stress but it's killing her! And hard to watch her, she won't listen to reason, but we are her only family so gotta support her through everything. But it's not all bad spring is doing delightful things in my garden the freesias and daffodils are brightening up my peaceful garden. Cheers Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. What a shame if the other roses don't show improvement. I love the scent of the different roses. I used to have several different ones each one was detectable at different times of the day.
> Oh the tea sounds a good idea


The tea is my favorite, when I drink tea I only have a few that I love. 
I would love even more rose bushes but don't know where I'd put them. I'll take a picture of the whole yard and post, I have three of them with blooms now and one with buds getting ready.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie and I snicker at this we can see the look you gave David.


LOL!! 
He's pretty much figured out what he has to do plumbing wise to make it work, so I just need to get him about 6 ft of pvc and then the 45 and 90 degree elbows. Probably should have called him before we bought it and brought it home, but oh well, I have faith he can fix it. lolol Poor guy. 
I'll just order him the starter for his truck and that will make up for the plumbing work he has to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness - you have a fair bit done already. i think four is my limit although you only use two at a time so who knows. --- sam


That is because it is mostly stocking stitch, with just the 'ladder' coming down the centre, that and the decreases- a lot less thought than working the body!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry - i forgot that i had already mentioned this - i just need to let it go and move on.



thewren said:


> i well - i made it through yesterday. we did run into some road construction on I69 but other than that the trip was fine. i found out i cannot knit on socks in the car - not smooth enough - too bumpy.
> 
> oldest daughter rachel was there with husband daniel and baby neahmiah - not sure that is spelled right - very cute and four months old.
> 
> the birthday boy's voice is changing so there were a lot of cracks as he talked - is slowing growing up - i think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja - I love the little Minnie outfit - great job.
> 
> Julie - the Guernsey is doing well.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a great weekend, hope that your tummy starts to play nicely soon though. 
Dental work, though necessary, doesn't sound like much fun. 
Thank you, it's really huge, the canes on it are as big as my ring finger around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you need a couple days of rest after all that. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, checking in to tea party late. We had a very busy weekend at our sister in laws house. She's selling up soon and needs to get a lot of accumulated junk dealt with. Her husband, my hubby's brother passed in February and SIL has been very traumatised ever since. We had eight of us arrive on Saturday and got busy filling up a huge skip with mostly junk from the garage. Hubby and I went back yesterday and checked on SIl to see how she was. It's an emotional times for us all, and her health isn't great either. I'm feeling quite sad today and have aches and pains due to the workout! My 67 year old body knows it too, even though I'm reasonably fit and active, the ole bod doesn't bend the same as it used to. Reading the comments from you all, great photos everyone from KAP and as for roses, I have a rose garden out back, and am getting a few new ones planted ready for spring coming up fast. Was going to go buy some today but feel too tired so it can wait. My avatar Rose is 4th of July, my birthday so special to me. Going to have a well earned rest now Cheers Fan xxxooo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It has been another working weekend around here. Don finally got the vacuum run for the first time since we got home from KAP. I've spent most of it making pickles and relish from the cucumbers Susan brought home on Friday; we lost half a crate due to the heat and humidity even inside the house with the A/C running.
> 
> The last 2 cukes went into a sandwich spread that I haven't made since I worked in the student union during my freshman year at college. Cucumbers chopped fairly small, yellow onions the same, cream cheese thinned with Worcestershire sauce (about a TBSP), Miracle Whip and/or plain yogurt to loosen up the cream cheese and a bit of salt/pepper, if you choose.Thin the cream cheese until scoopable but not runny and use enough to make a spread with the cukes and onions stirred into it.
> 
> ...


You have been busy. I feel for you with having to be up and around by 5:15 am, not fun at all, but hopefully DGGD will do wonderfully in school.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A Welsh bread with Raisins and spice.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you think housework is an overrated pastime . You no sooner get it all done . Turn your back for 5 minutes and you have to start again😐😜
> Sonja


So true !😠


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i well - i made it through yesterday. we did run into some road construction on I69 but other than that the trip was fine. i found out i cannot knit on socks in the car - not smooth enough - too bumpy.
> 
> oldest daughter rachel was there with husband daniel and baby neahmiah - not sure that is spelled right - very cute and four months old.
> 
> ...


Phyllis was probably short on the phone because she is tired after the trip and is not impressed with Heathers' behavior, and unfortunately Heidi is the one to get the edge of it. 
I agree, homespun was not fun to knit with, I did Christopher a hoodie with it, and I kept asking myself why I was torturing myself this way, it kept splitting. I do however like many of the Lion Brand yarns, just not that one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Peeking in for a minute. Still doing laundry. Need it done to reload RV in the morning. Prayers for all. Thanks for the summaries. I still haven't read last week! Julie, sweater looking great! Martina, hope you now have keys to the new place.

Probably see you next week. Going to Pennsylvania for the week. 

Tami


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Poledra, I will take some photos later in the year when the roses start coming in bloom, possibly November. I have 12 bush roses and three minis. One is a lovely yellow mini from my mums garden which I took when I cleared her home after she passed. We have done clear outs from parents so you'd think we are used to it, but the emotions sneak up and do a number on us, don't they? As for smoking, SIL is a heavy smoker as is her friend who came to "help" and they both were puffing away, coughing etc as we worked. I know it's how she copes with stress but it's killing her! And hard to watch her, she won't listen to reason, but we are her only family so gotta support her through everything. But it's not all bad spring is doing delightful things in my garden the freesias and daffodils are brightening up my peaceful garden. Cheers Fan


It does certainly sneak up on us.
Unfortunately, until someone decides they want to give up the cigs, there really isn't anything that will convince them.

I need more daffydills, I fell in love with the ones I planted and now I want more, who knew I was a daffy person? Well okay, a lot of you know I'm daffy, but a daffodil person, I didn't know I was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Peeking in for a minute. Still doing laundry. Need it done to reload RV in the morning. Prayers for all. Thanks for the summaries. I still haven't read last week! Julie, sweater looking great! Martina, hope you now have keys to the new place.
> 
> Probably see you next week. Going to Pennsylvania for the week.
> 
> Tami


Have a wonderfully safe trip, with lots of fun!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you guys - you know i am reading all of this. --- sam


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.
> 
> Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.
> 
> ...


While you were happy to do it it is nice to have your work recognised.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


Beautiful ! Some little lady is going to look so sweet in that 💖


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The tea is my favorite, when I drink tea I only have a few that I love.
> I would love even more rose bushes but don't know where I'd put them. I'll take a picture of the whole yard and post, I have three of them with blooms now and one with buds getting ready.


I can just imagine how lovely the yard smells.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely muff and lovely yacht.


Agree.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!
> He's pretty much figured out what he has to do plumbing wise to make it work, so I just need to get him about 6 ft of pvc and then the 45 and 90 degree elbows. Probably should have called him before we bought it and brought it home, but oh well, I have faith he can fix it. lolol Poor guy.
> I'll just order him the starter for his truck and that will make up for the plumbing work he has to do.


I think a new starter is a good swap for work on the plumbing. 👍👍😊😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i forgot that i had already mentioned this - i just need to let it go and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok Poledra oh daffy one, here is a photo of part of my garden
Of mini daffys in bloom, beside the mushroom shaped birdbath 
Enjoy Fan


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, she is growing by leaps and bounds, before we know it, she'll be walking and talking. She's such a cutie, it'd be such fun to get all the grands from the TP all in the same place at the same time and watch them have as much fun together as we have.


It would be so fun to see, I can just imagine the size of room we would have to rent. 😳😱👍


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, lovely garden.
Mellie, healing energy sent your way. Not knitting is not you. Hope you feel better soon. Rest.
Sam, I don't like homespun either. But could very much enjoy knitting outside under a tree. Not happening here today. It's 109 and breezy. AND our electric was out for five hours.
Went to gym and waterjogged an hour to cool off. Electric finally came on around 5:30 pm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds good. --- sam


Made with yeast in the north, and baking soda in the south, I believe- Norma can correct me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you guys - you know i am reading all of this. --- sam


Opos 😱😁😁😊 there are some exceptions to that :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Peeking in for a minute. Still doing laundry. Need it done to reload RV in the morning. Prayers for all. Thanks for the summaries. I still haven't read last week! Julie, sweater looking great! Martina, hope you now have keys to the new place.
> 
> Probably see you next week. Going to Pennsylvania for the week.
> 
> Tami


Thanks, Tami!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for all you crochers - and scroll down for more patterns. ---- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool46/paris-sponsors-crochet


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am going to get some sleep. I washed up all the dirty dishes so we have a nice start on the week. Most of the laundry is done. I did about 8 loads to day and certainly have more to do. I haven't caught up in the past few weeks so it seems to be a never ending battle. I tried working on a cowl that has some lace work, but I kept falling asleep so I set it aside. I will work on it during the week.


Good night pleasant dreams but most of all hope you wskr well rested. Sending restful vibes your way, you don't need to be getting run down. With all the extra hours you have been putting into working on the house has got to be catching up with you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for all you crochers - and scroll down for more patterns. ---- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool46/paris-sponsors-crochet


There are some lovely patterns there. My poor phone is beginning to think it's a computer with all the pages I have open right now. I think I counted 8 just now, I wonder if that could be the reason the battery isn't lasting as long. Most are either patterns or receipts. 😀😃


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The tomatoes were so tasty. I mixed in some dill pickles and some Italian dressing. Usually I salt my tomatoes, but enjoyed the dill pickles with them. All this talking of pickles earlier was encouraging me to try the pickles with the tomatoes. I brought home some more today to set in the window and ripen up.


That sounds a good way to fix the tomatoes. I think Srth might like them this way, I'll have to try it and see. I like my tomatoes with a bit of black pepper or on a sandwich with mayo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it is time for me to go to bed - it is really cold tonight - think i will need an extra blanket. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> think it is time for me to go to bed - it is really cold tonight - think i will need an extra blanket. --- sam


Good night Sam sleep well dear friend, stay warm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie & Melody, hope you are both feeling better in the morning.

Carol, the twiddle muff is quite cute, nice colors.

Fan, lovely yard.

I was going to lay on the couch for the afternoon but NOT. DHs cousin & wife from BC dropped in about 4 & are leaving tomorrow so I had them & invited another cousin & wife for supper. I didn't have enough meat out so threw some steaks in cold water to thaw & made twice baked potatoes from last nights leftovers, salad & more corn on the Cobb. 
It was a nice visit but I'm off to bed.
You guys were very chatty today, quite a marathon to catch up.
Ohio Joy sorry you have to get up so early, poor GGD will be tired for school too. When you get time will you post how yu make beet pickles from the dried beets I think I wil try that. I will post that recipe tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is so pretty. Who's going to get it?


Thank you It will most probably go in my charity box

Thank you Rookie

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - that is beautiful - what talent you have. some little girl is going to look very pretty in this. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Got home today from our weekend at DD#1's. Went to the Farmer's Market on Saturday a.m. and bought some very fresh fruits and vegetables (complete with dirt still on them) and also bought some Amish products. Joy - your pickled beets are better than those we bought; but they were still delicious. After the market, we did some light yard work and made up a picnic lunch to take out to a local winery. It was lovely and the wines were all tasty. We had 4 Siberian Huskies watching over us with their blue eyes the whole time we were there. Back to DD's house after our picnic to do some more yard work and then head off to the State Fair for dinner (I had a beef dish from the Brazil tent). It was tasty but upset my stomach for the night. After dinner, we went to see West Side Story under the stars. It was a local production, but done very well. Amazing, how the story of that play and of Romeo and Juliet still resonates! I was a wonderful trip down there.
> 
> Much better than last year when I was camped out there taking care of her after she got MRSA after a knee operation. So glad that has finally turned out okay.


Sounds like you had a nice relaxing time Rookie well apart from the upset stomach hope that gets better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> You have been busy. I feel for you with having to be up and around by 5:15 am, not fun at all, but hopefully DGGD will do wonderfully in school.


 Joy Hope your day goes alright with DGGD and that she really enjoys herself at school 
I loved school my husband and sons think I'm weird for saying that but I did .

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Peeking in for a minute. Still doing laundry. Need it done to reload RV in the morning. Prayers for all. Thanks for the summaries. I still haven't read last week! Julie, sweater looking great! Martina, hope you now have keys to the new place.
> 
> Probably see you next week. Going to Pennsylvania for the week.
> 
> Tami


Hello and goodbye Tammi hope you have a nice trip 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful ! Some little lady is going to look so sweet in that 💖


Thank you Jackie 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't you think housework is an overrated pastime . You no sooner get it all done . Turn your back for 5 minutes and you have to start again😐😜
> Sonja


Truer words were never spoken😛


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


So very cute. You did a great job😊


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> So very cute. You did a great job😊


Thank you very much 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My company has left & I've tidied things up & I'm spending the rest of the day doing nothing, I'm pooped.
> 
> Melyn, thanks or sharing photos of your trip.
> 
> ...


Well that was a nice surprise but you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> While you were happy to do it it is nice to have your work recognised.


Yes, it must have been great too be appreciated.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan said:


> Ok Poledra oh daffy one, here is a photo of part of my garden
> Of mini daffys in bloom, beside the mushroom shaped birdbath
> Enjoy Fan


Great spring picture! I love it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Made with yeast in the north, and baking soda in the south, I believe- Norma can correct me.


Yes, that is the way but most people make it as Nain(Grandmother) made it. I didn't know mine so I make mine as my Mother did as a sweet bread.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also *Budasha's Birthday* today,
> so Happy Birthday to
> *Budasha * and *Melyn*
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Ladies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a cutie kate - we haven't seen a picture of "his nibs" lately. --- sam


Here he is!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i forgot that i had already mentioned this - i just need to let it go and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the cardi to go with minniemouse hat and shoes it needs blocking but I'm waiting till I decide which buttons to put on


That is just gorgeous Sonja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to be appreciated!
> Glad most things have survived your frost!


RE Bonnie..... ditto... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just to give Sonja the heeby jeebies- working on the dpn's as the Guernsey is now.
> It looks pink because I did not disable the flash.


Good grief Julie.... very brave. That would freak me out, I would be in a real muddle. :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely. My property is in such a state of chaos I'd be embarrassed if any of you saw it. Grass is up to your a** and you'd never believe there once were flower beds. Oh well...someday will get under control. Been way too much rain and then heat is so oppressive.


oh me too gwenie, i am so behind here on outside stuff, with working more hrs, and this heat and humidity, this yr, we have had so much rain, that the lawn hasn't burned up, so still mowing, just can't get ahead of any of it, i can see some taller flowers blooming but the grass has taken over and i need to get in there and top off my spent peony's. it is what it is.
jules, love the sweater, if i ever can knit that good, i will be one proud person.
beautiful dog, can't remember whose. getting ready to go clean at church, we had pot luck after church, so its a mess but thats life. everyone have a blessed day. prayers for all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


He just couldn't be any cuter!!! He looks healthy and happy!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - getting some things done before the dentist. I don't think I'll be feeling up to doing much after that visit.

Julie - hope your housemate is now a thing of the past and that your household is back to normal. Hope you got at least some compensation for the ordeal.

OhioJoy - hope school goes okay today and that you are able to catch a nap sometime during the day. Is Tim back in school too? I have the bug now to make some pickles - may head out to the local farm tomorrow if I'm feeling up to it. I still have quite a few jars of tomato products (salasa, spagheti sauce, chilli sauce, coctail sauce, tomato juice) from last year so don't need to do any more this year. The tomatoes haven't been that good around here this year. 

I've heard that PearlOne is in rehab after surgery -- I hope they are able to keep her pain levels down as well as get her all better. I'm trying to get an address for cards.

I'm off to get some laundry and dishes done and will talk to you all later -- love you and saying prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i hope your mother's memory continues to improve. i really think one of us should go with you when you go to visit your momto make sure you don't overdo. we are going to be watching you very closely. no extra pains and aches.
> 
> dinner sounds lovely - love eating outside.
> 
> i was trying to think - think school starts here in a week also. --- sam


Hi Sam, thank you so much. Apparently they aren't going to have me staying with mom, but across the road with my little sis. I will walk over each day but will volunteer to let my other little sis go home and see if they let me stay one night with her.

DH's school starts at a different time from the public schools. Not sure when our DGC start but it is pretty soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - getting some things done before the dentist. I don't think I'll be feeling up to doing much after that visit.
> 
> Julie - hope your housemate is now a thing of the past and that your household is back to normal. Hope you got at least some compensation for the ordeal.
> 
> ...


Jeanette, so sorry you are having to go through this dental procedure. Wishes for a speedy recovery.

I would love to send Pearl One a card!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


Oh my goodness Kate. He is such a beautiful child.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


Another lovely picture . Love the grandchildren pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is just gorgeous Sonja!


Thank you Cathy thinking of making a mickey hat to go with Minnie just not sure what to put on it instead of a bow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Sam, thank you so much. Apparently they aren't going to have me staying with mom, but across the road with my little sis. I will walk over each day but will volunteer to let my other little sis go home and see if they let me stay one night with her.
> 
> DH's school starts at a different time from the public schools. Not sure when our DGC start but it is pretty soon.


I hope you have a lovely visit with your mom Daralene and that she continues chatting to you like she did on the phone 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think a new starter is a good swap for work on the plumbing. 👍👍😊😁


 :thumbup: And I get the benefits of it also, as then I can haul stuff when I want/need to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok Poledra oh daffy one, here is a photo of part of my garden
> Of mini daffys in bloom, beside the mushroom shaped birdbath
> Enjoy Fan


Beautiful, I like the idea of mini daffys, I can think of a few places I could plant those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It would be so fun to see, I can just imagine the size of room we would have to rent. 😳😱👍


 A big one for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely garden.
> Mellie, healing energy sent your way. Not knitting is not you. Hope you feel better soon. Rest.
> Sam, I don't like homespun either. But could very much enjoy knitting outside under a tree. Not happening here today. It's 109 and breezy. AND our electric was out for five hours.
> Went to gym and waterjogged an hour to cool off. Electric finally came on around 5:30 pm.


That is far to hot to be without electric for such a long period of time. 
Glad that you could cool off though with exercise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely picture . Love the grandchildren pictures
> Sonja


Here's another grandchildren photo for all to enjoy. Our DGD's attend the same pre-school, but in different rooms. On this day, there were hula dancers to entertain the classes and the girls were together. The teachers caught this photo of them --- I think they like each other!! Can't wait to see them in person this coming weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: And I get the benefits of it also, as then I can haul stuff when I want/need to.


Good thinking 👍👍😁😀


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Sam, thank you so much. Apparently they aren't going to have me staying with mom, but across the road with my little sis. I will walk over each day but will volunteer to let my other little sis go home and see if they let me stay one night with her.
> 
> DH's school starts at a different time from the public schools. Not sure when our DGC start but it is pretty soon.


I think they are trying to make sure you don't over do again and get rundown. You need to take care of yourself, this is your families way of making site you do. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There are some lovely patterns there. My poor phone is beginning to think it's a computer with all the pages I have open right now. I think I counted 8 just now, I wonder if that could be the reason the battery isn't lasting as long. Most are either patterns or receipts. 😀😃


Yes, that will kill the battery faster than anything other than downloads, that will do it the fastest.  Ask me how I know...  :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another grandchildren photo for all to enjoy. Our DGD's attend the same pre-school, but in different rooms. On this day, there were hula dancers to entertain the classes and the girls were together. The teachers caught this photo of them --- I think they like each other!! Can't wait to see them in person this coming weekend.


Beautiful . They definitely look happy to see each other 
That will be the look on your face this week end happiness 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


He's growing up so fast, he's a cutie for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


YIPPIE!!!!!!! So glad you finally get to move in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another grandchildren photo for all to enjoy. Our DGD's attend the same pre-school, but in different rooms. On this day, there were hula dancers to entertain the classes and the girls were together. The teachers caught this photo of them --- I think they like each other!! Can't wait to see them in person this coming weekend.


AWE!! They are so cute. They look like they'll be great friends as they grow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that will kill the battery faster than anything other than downloads, that will do it the fastest.  Ask me how I know...  :roll:


I finally copied them all and closed out the pages, 13 in all. Not a wonder my poor phone was protesting 😳😳😱😱


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


It's about .....time!!! So glad that it's finally working out for you. You've been quite patient!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good thinking 👍👍😁😀


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


Fantastic news I can finally un cross my fingers 😀
Hope your move goes quickly and smoothly 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


YAY!!!!!! Happy Dance time!!!!! 
Congratulations!!!! Now to get everything moved in and settled.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - thinking of you as you head to your Mom's. Your sisters are looking out for you which I'm glad to hear. I know you want to give your sisters a break -- but watch after yourself as well. I hope your Mom is as talkative as she was on the phone. Hope you find her doing so much better than she was the last time you were there. I hope you are able to just sit and visit with your sisters and the rest of the family also -- that will be good for all of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I finally copied them all and closed out the pages, 13 in all. Not a wonder my poor phone was protesting 😳😳😱😱


 :shock: Lol! I've done that with patterns way to many times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma, have a great trip and time with your mom and sisters, don't over do it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, since I'm caught up here, I guess I can't put off getting started on pickles any longer and it really needs done before the cuks start to turn. 
Have great day y'all see you later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief Julie.... very brave. That would freak me out, I would be in a real muddle. :thumbup:


It is the only way! My circular was too big- the kind that I like- the only sort I can buy at Spotlight are next to impossible to manoeuvre the stitches. I've said it before, the secret is not to have too many stitches on the needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> oh me too gwenie, i am so behind here on outside stuff, with working more hrs, and this heat and humidity, this yr, we have had so much rain, that the lawn hasn't burned up, so still mowing, just can't get ahead of any of it, i can see some taller flowers blooming but the grass has taken over and i need to get in there and top off my spent peony's. it is what it is.
> jules, love the sweater, if i ever can knit that good, i will be one proud person.
> beautiful dog, can't remember whose. getting ready to go clean at church, we had pot luck after church, so its a mess but thats life. everyone have a blessed day. prayers for all


I did start at only 6- so I've had a long time to learn. Maybe you mean Mishka, Sonja's dog!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - getting some things done before the dentist. I don't think I'll be feeling up to doing much after that visit.
> 
> Julie - hope your housemate is now a thing of the past and that your household is back to normal. Hope you got at least some compensation for the ordeal.
> 
> ...


I wish! Not out of the pickle yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


That is such wonderful news! So glad for you Mary!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Margaret....certainly wasn't thinking mathematicly.....cute joke for sure.



darowil said:


> Pythagorean theorem, which states that the square of the length of the hypotenuse equals the sum of the squares of the lengths of the other two sides.
> Julies version -This just goes to prove that... the squaw of the hippopotamus is equal to the sons of the squaws of the other two hides.
> 
> I remembered just enough to google hypot... and to pick it out of the list
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for the birthday wishes. Our mini cruise was a lovely break, unfortunately we only saw the water spouts of some whales in the distance and I caught a brief glimpse of a small pod of dolphins swimming past out boat. We stationed ourselves midway and near the front, unfortunately for us the Dolphins were playing in our wake at the back of the boat. Never mind maybe another time we will b lucky. I have attached a beautiful sunset pic I took on our way to Santander. birthay wishes to Budasha, thoughts and prayers to all those in need. Careen congratulations on your forthcoming marriage, maybe u will be visiting Kent once you are over here would love to take you over my LYS. Lyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You knit that up so quickly Carol. Good job.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I "finished it"! I still have to do finishing....sewing it together, etc. but the basic muff is done.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


Yes!!!! So happy that the ordeal is finally over. Let the move-in begin!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny! Perhaps I should move my similar chimes to the back deck to see if Sydney's bark will do the same. By the way that is such a lovely dog your company has.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~We have a large wind chime on the porch. Copper pipes about 1 1/2" in diameter; longest is about 3' long. Our company this week brought their Golden Retreiver (almost 3). Whenever she barked, she was so loud it echoed in the pipes of the wind chime! :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And they were delicious!


jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I rehydrated some and took them to KAP as pickled beets. Gwen begged to take the few remaining ones home with her because she had never eaten them before, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And they were delicious!


jheiens said:


> Bonnie, I rehydrated some and took them to KAP as pickled beets. Gwen begged to take the few remaining ones home with her because she had never eaten them before, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, enjoy your time with mom and sister's. Know you want to be with mom as much as possible but please remember to rest. Your immune system is still compromised.
Luke is one handsome boy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam. I go to the orthopedic doctor this afternoon. I do want to say that even with hst the frst sot for the RA I ca tell a little bit of difference. I know it will only get better too as it has to build up in your system.



thewren said:


> gwen - how is your hip feeling? --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy sorry you have to get up so early, poor GGD will be tired for school too. When you get time will you post how yu make beet pickles from the dried beets I think I wil try that. I will post that recipe tomorrow.


Bonnie, after rehydrating the beets to ''proper'' texture, I drain that water (save it), and usually put on enough sugar or Splenda sweetener until it looks like 'enough' and then pour vinegar over the sugar until it comes about half way up the level of beets. Then I add back the liquid used to rehydrate up to the top of the beets; put on the container lid tight and literally slosh the liquid around in the bowl to mix in the sugar. Taste the ''juice'' and adjust until it suits you and chill. If you like other seasonings, feel free to add them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely garden Fan.



Fan said:


> Ok Poledra oh daffy one, here is a photo of part of my garden
> Of mini daffys in bloom, beside the mushroom shaped birdbath
> Enjoy Fan


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love tomatoes. Had them for breakfast on buttered toast with salt and pepper. My favorite summer time breakfast. 


NanaCaren said:


> That sounds a good way to fix the tomatoes. I think Srth might like them this way, I'll have to try it and see. I like my tomatoes with a bit of black pepper or on a sandwich with mayo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Luke is getting so grown up. Handsome as ever too.


KateB said:


> Here he is!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a sweet photo.
Hope your dental visit goes well and that ytour stomach issues have subsided.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another grandchildren photo for all to enjoy. Our DGD's attend the same pre-school, but in different rooms. On this day, there were hula dancers to entertain the classes and the girls were together. The teachers caught this photo of them --- I think they like each other!! Can't wait to see them in person this coming weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news Martina!


martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Tim, also, started classes today. He looks so young with his face saved completely for the first time all summer. Before, he looked several years older.

Martina, best wishes on the finally successful but 'way too long a process of getting your own place. You must have far more patience than many of us. 

And Marilyn and her DH are finally able to get into the place they want.

I now need to do something with a batch of zucchini sitting on my counter. The pickle relish looks to have sealed completely in all the jars. Just remembered that I have done B&B pickles with zucchini from a family recipe. Must go and search for it.

Need to run the vacuum upstairs and seriously prune one of the ferns in the half-bath up here before I go back downstairs.

Hopefully I can check back in later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I know I won't get all the way up to this page but just wanted to jump in and say hi. Happy Birthday to those I have missed, and hugs toand prayers for PearOne and others who are facing difficult issues. 

My new "daughters" started arriving yesterday with the last ones due in Wednesday. It sure is nice to have some noise in my 'mansion." Our chef is on contract and doesn't start until the first day of classes which is Sept. 8. So there is a lot of free-lance meal prep. in the kitchen. The girls have all been sweet and helpful. Feels like it will be a good year. The hardest part was turning my AnnieCat over to DD2 (no one loves animals more than she.) Kitty did NOT want to go!!! Turning her over to her "sister" is certainly a better alternative than some other ones, and I will have visitation privileges. 

Julie, that sweater is just stunning! And Mel, through it all you have certainly maintained the gift you have for knitting. You go girl!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

DH and I are headed for Dallas in a bit to sign the lease for the house. Our packers are coming next Monday and the van on Tuesday There is much to do this week but that is life. I had a talk with 'Zach, The Cat' this morning and told him to be prepared for a couple of hard days. Guess we will have to lock him in a bathroom...Poor kitty. He so loves people and is so friendly that he wants to be in the middle of everything.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got up a bit ago. Caught up now. Will post in a bit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have been out in the garden trying to sort borders out and get rid of weeds 
Just finally got myself all clean , if you had saw what I looked like after chasing mishka out the way and trying to tame bushes as well as pulling up weeds you would have all run for the hills . Think of a scarecrow on a compost heap and you will get a good picture even had some kind of caterpillar in my hair along with leaves 
Can anyone tell me why weeds thrive as flowers wilt ? 
And why grass is growing lovely and green in my borders but looks brown and patchy in my lawn ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I know I won't get all the way up to this page but just wanted to jump in and say hi. Happy Birthday to those I have missed, and hugs toand prayers for PearOne and others who are facing difficult issues.
> 
> My new "daughters" started arriving yesterday with the last ones due in Wednesday. It sure is nice to have some noise in my 'mansion." Our chef is on contract and doesn't start until the first day of classes which is Sept. 8. So there is a lot of free-lance meal prep. in the kitchen. The girls have all been sweet and helpful. Feels like it will be a good year. The hardest part was turning my AnnieCat over to DD2 (no one loves animals more than she.) Kitty did NOT want to go!!! Turning her over to her "sister" is certainly a better alternative than some other ones, and I will have visitation privileges.
> 
> Julie, that sweater is just stunning! And Mel, through it all you have certainly maintained the gift you have for knitting. You go girl!!!


Thank you so much!
Hopefully Anniecat will settle without trauma- so glad she has a home where you will inevitably visit. I guess you are enjoying the free for all in the kitchen- good way to get to know the young ladies.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the way I try to eat, but I do love my bread and potatoes!


Me, too--whole wheat pasta was an easy enough switch, along with the bread, but I do love potatoes as well!



gagesmom said:


> Have had a rough go of things this evening. Feeling drained so I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


I hope you got some good rest and feel better--we know you tend to overdo, so take it easy.

That goes for you, too, Daralene!



martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Julie, I see it's very early Tuesday morning for you and hope the situation with your guest has sorted itself. This reminds me of the saying, "No good deed goes unpunished"! Far too many people take advantage of others when they should learn some gratitude. Hugs to you & Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, I see it's very early Tuesday morning for you and hope the situation with your guest has sorted itself. This reminds me of the saying, "No good deed goes unpunished"! Far too many people take advantage of others when they should learn some gratitude. Hugs to you & Ringo.


nope- still got my 'guest' - the boyfriend situation has got very complex- we will be having a serious talk when it is daylight. At least I did not have to evict him last night- but that is a very small mercy.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Think it is time for you to be alone with Ringo again. Good luck with your return to single dog owner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I know I won't get all the way up to this page but just wanted to jump in and say hi. Happy Birthday to those I have missed, and hugs toand prayers for PearOne and others who are facing difficult issues.
> 
> My new "daughters" started arriving yesterday with the last ones due in Wednesday. It sure is nice to have some noise in my 'mansion." Our chef is on contract and doesn't start until the first day of classes which is Sept. 8. So there is a lot of free-lance meal prep. in the kitchen. The girls have all been sweet and helpful. Feels like it will be a good year. The hardest part was turning my AnnieCat over to DD2 (no one loves animals more than she.) Kitty did NOT want to go!!! Turning her over to her "sister" is certainly a better alternative than some other ones, and I will have visitation privileges.
> 
> Julie, that sweater is just stunning! And Mel, through it all you have certainly maintained the gift you have for knitting. You go girl!!!


Sounds like you are having fun well apart from having to say bye for now to Anniecat hope you manage lots of visits 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If I'm freezing them, I simply put them in a suitable container for freezing without liquids (dry)--no seasonings or liquids at all.
> 
> Then I also have two dehydrators, Carol, which I use every growing season to take advantage of the drastic decrease in the amount of space needed to store dried fruits and vegs. Cucumbers don't work in this process but we pickle most of them or eat them fresh as veg servings--either with onions in vinegar and sugar (and water) plain with salt & pepper or in plain, non-fat yogurt with onions, salt & pepper with dill weed or seeds. Tim absolutely loves them. He will eat them every day along with all the other fruits and vegs that show up in any given meal.
> 
> ...


~~~Thanks, Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm another one who says the week has flown by! I'm looking forward to continuing the things I 've learned at the KAP. I'm so glad I finally learned how to spin on a hand spindle! I'd tried before but couldn't get it. also the thrummed mits are fun and the braiding.
Sam looks like the recipes are yummy. I like the sound of the Phyllo pizza. 
I had an incident at Walmart Saturday night where I'm afraid I might have sold beer to an under-age Amish boy with a fake ID. It upset me and I talked to the manager about not cashiering any more because I did not want the responsibility. He said everyone who works at Walmart has to cashier since I don't want to risk that again I said I would put in my 2 week notice and he said OK. So I guess I'll be looking for another job where I don't have to do that. Maybe some might think this not a problem it really bothers me. I'm asking you all to pray I'll find another job.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, your sweater is absolutely beautiful! 

And congratulations to Caren! I knew she was moving but didn't realize she was getting married. So happy for you Caren!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely picture . Love the grandchildren pictures
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am confused carol - don't quite see how you get the inside inside the outside. --- sam --- it is lovely though.


~~~It will be folded in half. Where the knitting needles are they are on either side of a row of garter st...so it forms a "seam" which folds naturally. The final size will be half of what I showed....about 12 inches. Is that any clearer? I'm still playing around with it. More pictures in the future.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


~~~SO cute!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You knit that up so quickly Carol. Good job.


~~~That was the fun part....learned how to make the fur st/loop st. Now I have all of the finishing stuff to do. I am making this for my SIL's mom...she wants me to put her name on it, and make some kind of strap to attach it to her wheel chair...but it has to stay away from the wheels. So...things still to work out. :roll: I'm wondering if I can make a Kumihimo braid for attaching.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How funny! Perhaps I should move my similar chimes to the back deck to see if Sydney's bark will do the same. By the way that is such a lovely dog your company has.


~~~She was a very nice dog...despite her very loud barking. She got introduced to swimming....surprisingly, her hair was much curlier after her frolic in the lake! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> nope- still got my 'guest' - the boyfriend situation has got very complex- we will be having a serious talk when it is daylight. At least I did not have to evict him last night- but that is a very small mercy.


~~~If it's Monday afternoon here, it's gotta' be into Tuesday for you....and the unwelcome "guest" should be gone....sure hope so! That kind of aggravation is so unnecessary! Very selfish on her part. So sorry you had to deal with any of that. Eviction vibes wending their way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie, after rehydrating the beets to ''proper'' texture, I drain that water (save it), and usually put on enough sugar or Splenda sweetener until it looks like 'enough' and then pour vinegar over the sugar until it comes about half way up the level of beets. Then I add back the liquid used to rehydrate up to the top of the beets; put on the container lid tight and literally slosh the liquid around in the bowl to mix in the sugar. Taste the ''juice'' and adjust until it suits you and chill. If you like other seasonings, feel free to add them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, Joy. I'm not sure how much sugar is "enough" but will give this a try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH and I are headed for Dallas in a bit to sign the lease for the house. Our packers are coming next Monday and the van on Tuesday There is much to do this week but that is life. I had a talk with 'Zach, The Cat' this morning and told him to be prepared for a couple of hard days. Guess we will have to lock him in a bathroom...Poor kitty. He so loves people and is so friendly that he wants to be in the middle of everything.


Here's hoping everything goes well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Think it is time for you to be alone with Ringo again. Good luck with your return to single dog owner.


Oh I agree! I will be talking the situation through with her today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another one who says the week has flown by! I'm looking forward to continuing the things I 've learned at the KAP. I'm so glad I finally learned how to spin on a hand spindle! I'd tried before but couldn't get it. also the thrummed mits are fun and the braiding.
> Sam looks like the recipes are yummy. I like the sound of the Phyllo pizza.
> I had an incident at Walmart Saturday night where I'm afraid I might have sold beer to an under-age Amish boy with a fake ID. It upset me and I talked to the manager about not cashiering any more because I did not want the responsibility. He said everyone who works at Walmart has to cashier since I don't want to risk that again I said I would put in my 2 week notice and he said OK. So I guess I'll be looking for another job where I don't have to do that. Maybe some might think this not a problem it really bothers me. I'm asking you all to pray I'll find another job.


Praying very hard for a new job for you...I'd be upset at the thought of selling alcohol to a minor also. Good for you to stick to your principles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!



nittergma said:


> Julie, your sweater is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> And congratulations to Caren! I knew she was moving but didn't realize she was getting married. So happy for you Caren!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If it's Monday afternoon here, it's gotta' be into Tuesday for you....and the unwelcome "guest" should be gone....sure hope so! That kind of aggravation is so unnecessary! Very selfish on her part. So sorry you had to deal with any of that. Eviction vibes wending their way!


She's not surfaced yet- which is part of what annoys me- she can spend all day in bed, I'll get some scones made then get her up I think.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad the new medicine seems to be helping.

Martina, ts great you've finally got your place & will get moved soon.

Rookie & Kate, beautiful grandchildren.

Julie, hope you get the border situation sorted out soon.

Our company left about 10AM& I've now got my peaches canned, 18 pints.
I said yesterday I was going to have a few "do nothing" hours bt that didn't happen, hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad the new medicine seems to be helping.
> 
> Martina, ts great you've finally got your place & will get moved soon.
> 
> ...


So do I!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie - hope things are going to work out.

I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown. 

Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


Definitly cute . He has a lovely smile

I have had a message on my phone from the dentist to make an appointment for a checkup since last Wednesday it's still there waiting for a reply . I keep saying tomorrow , tomorrow . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying very hard for a new job for you...I'd be upset at the thought of selling alcohol to a minor also. Good for you to stick to your principles.


I'm hoping you get a new job soon too . I'll keep my fingers crossed for you 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


Always great to see grandchildren!
Good luck for the continuing dental work.
Still waiting for my moment, meantime Ringo and I are enjoying new baked scones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one may be a bit raunchy for some!



THE ITALIAN WEDDING TEST

I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a year. So we decided to get married.

There was only one little thing bothering me.

It was her beautiful younger sister, Sofia.

My prospective sister-in-law was twenty-two, wore very tight miniskirts, and generally was bra-less.

She would regularly bend down when she was near me. I always got more than a nice view.


It had to be deliberate. She never did it around anyone else.

One day she called me and asked me to come over. 'To check my Sister's wedding- invitations' she said.

She was alone when I arrived. She whispered to me that she had feelings and desires for me. She couldn't overcome them anymore.

She told me that she wanted me just once before I got married. She said "Before you commit your life to my sister".


Well, I was in total shock, and I couldn't say a word. She said, "I'm going upstairs to my bedroom" she said, "if you want one last wild fling, just come up and have me".

I was stunned and frozen in shock as I watched her go up the stairs.

I stood there for a moment. Then turned and made a bee-line straight to the front door. I opened the door, and headed straight towards my car.

Lord And behold, my entire future family was standing outside, all clapping!

With tears in his eyes, my future father-in-law hugged me. He said, 'Paulie, we are very happy that you have passed our little test. We couldn't ask for a better man for our daughter. Welcome to the family my son.'

And the moral of this story is:






Always keep your condoms in your car.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, thank you for looking at my messy garden photos.
Will have to get busy and do some serious weeding soon. 
Ouch re your dentist trip Rookie, been down that road and it's not much fun. 
After the busy weekend, have had a good sleep and ready to face the world again. I have a specialist appointment later, to upgrade my hearing aids, so will look in on you all later. Fan


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


Definitely cute pure and simple!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a handsome little boy - that smile is going to break hearts. thanks for the picture kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Here he is!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> 
> THE ITALIAN WEDDING TEST
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh, Julie. I hope you have your place to yourself and Ringo soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just worry that you will do too much and get sick again. we don't want that. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Sam, thank you so much. Apparently they aren't going to have me staying with mom, but across the road with my little sis. I will walk over each day but will volunteer to let my other little sis go home and see if they let me stay one night with her.
> 
> DH's school starts at a different time from the public schools. Not sure when our DGC start but it is pretty soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute jeanette - looks like they get along just fine. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another grandchildren photo for all to enjoy. Our DGD's attend the same pre-school, but in different rooms. On this day, there were hula dancers to entertain the classes and the girls were together. The teachers caught this photo of them --- I think they like each other!! Can't wait to see them in person this coming weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah martina - hope the moving goes smoothly now. ---- sam



martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


Indeed he is !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here i sit with about twenty windows open - i really do need to copy and paste and close some of them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that will kill the battery faster than anything other than downloads, that will do it the fastest.  Ask me how I know...  :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, hope your mouth isn't too sore when vthe freezing comes out. Very cute GS.

Joy, here's the recipe.

Honeyed Beets

1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons beet juice or water
1/4 cup honey
2 tablespoons vinegar
1 tablespoon butter
2 cups diced cooked beets

Combine cornstarch & salt, blend in water, honey, vinegar & butter. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly. Add beets & heat through.

I made a huge batch & put in meal sized portions in bags & froze. The were great


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the laugh, Julie. I hope you have your place to yourself and Ringo soon.


 :thumbup: When is your moving day? Have all your boxes been in storage?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on that - nothing like a fresh picked tomato. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I love tomatoes. Had them for breakfast on buttered toast with salt and pepper. My favorite summer time breakfast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and family just left for the fair - told them to bring me something to eat - think it is going to be donuts. yeah. i just don't have the stamina to do that much walking - and heidi would think she needed to stay with me. that is fine. i just need to walk more and build up my stamina.

70° today with a very very cool wind. no sitting outside to knit today. without the wind it would have been plesant. it is to be in the 70's most of the week - and sunny - which helps. it should start warming up then - school starts monday. it usually get hot once school starts and the one school building is not a/c. guess bailee is going back to tinora - can wait to hear all the gripes and hysteria.

it is definitely time for the boys to go back - they are so bored. boredom brings on picking on each other, etc - you all know what i am talking about. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was beginning to wonder where you were - figured you were busy with all the girls. do you help cook? --- sam



machriste said:


> I know I won't get all the way up to this page but just wanted to jump in and say hi. Happy Birthday to those I have missed, and hugs toand prayers for PearOne and others who are facing difficult issues.
> 
> My new "daughters" started arriving yesterday with the last ones due in Wednesday. It sure is nice to have some noise in my 'mansion." Our chef is on contract and doesn't start until the first day of classes which is Sept. 8. So there is a lot of free-lance meal prep. in the kitchen. The girls have all been sweet and helpful. Feels like it will be a good year. The hardest part was turning my AnnieCat over to DD2 (no one loves animals more than she.) Kitty did NOT want to go!!! Turning her over to her "sister" is certainly a better alternative than some other ones, and I will have visitation privileges.
> 
> Julie, that sweater is just stunning! And Mel, through it all you have certainly maintained the gift you have for knitting. You go girl!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me julie - that is not unusual - i think lexi and bailee both slept until noon everyday this summer. lol but i do hope you get rid of her soon.

many years ago i allowed someone (i did this for a friend) to stay with me what was supposed to be a week. a month later he was still there. i sat him dow and told him that if he wasn't out by the next day i was going to turn into something neither of us was going to like - plus his belongings would be on the ground outside - i lived on the third floor. then he had the gall to borrow $20 for bus fare. i have never seen him since which is good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> She's not surfaced yet- which is part of what annoys me- she can spend all day in bed, I'll get some scones made then get her up I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

julie - how did the boarder thing start? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> So do I!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed - he is cute - how old is he? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you and ringo. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Always great to see grandchildren!
> Good luck for the continuing dental work.
> Still waiting for my moment, meantime Ringo and I are enjoying new baked scones.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope you solve problem with roommate.
Waterjogged an hour then sat in Jacuzzi ten min. Cast on socks and about to cast on fingerless mitts.
Bonnie, beets sound yummy.
Martina, yeah, happy for you.
Lynn, good news for you too. Yeah.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it julie - very funny. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> 
> THE ITALIAN WEDDING TEST


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - that sounds really good. i love beets. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope your mouth isn't too sore when vthe freezing comes out. Very cute GS.
> 
> Joy, here's the recipe.
> 
> Honeyed Beets


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello everyone praying you are all doing well ! I have been busy doing all kinds of different things.
We had a children's Africian choir this past Fri-Sat. Helped prepare a meal at the church Friday night ,than had three little girls and their chaperon stay with us for the night . I could have adopted the whole choir very cute children and well behaved ! And loved their singing !
This morning had a test at the hospital glad it's over &#128563; haven't felt like doing much after.
I have a question does anyone Swedish weave? I have just learned how to do this craft and really enjoy it . I was wondering if a person could get a pattern with a train on it for a blanket ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I have a question does anyone Swedish weave? I have just learned how to do this craft and really enjoy it . I was wondering if a person could get a pattern with a train on it for a blanket ?


I have done some Swedish weaving. There is a site. monksclothweaving.com which has loads of patterns. You can also look for huck weaving, monks cloth weaving as they are all different names for the same thing.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet (Jul 21, 2013)

I think they don't remember that sometimes 



thewren said:


> you guys - you know i am reading all of this. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly cute . He has a lovely smile
> 
> I have had a message on my phone from the dentist to make an appointment for a checkup since last Wednesday it's still there waiting for a reply . I keep saying tomorrow , tomorrow .
> Sonja


I did that too and the tomorrows ended up being months. I don't regret it though...much more important things going on at the time; everything in due time, I say.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> indeed - he is cute - how old is he? --- sam


This is first day of first grade - he turned 6 in February. He is an "old soul" though and is much wiser than his years. He's really a terrific kid - smart, funny, polite, and generally pretty happy kid and I'm sure his Dad would be busting out with pride especially today. His Mom sure is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello everyone praying you are all doing well ! I have been busy doing all kinds of different things.
> We had a children's Africian choir this past Fri-Sat. Helped prepare a meal at the church Friday night ,than had three little girls and their chaperon stay with us for the night . I could have adopted the whole choir very cute children and well behaved ! And loved their singing !
> This morning had a test at the hospital glad it's over 😳 haven't felt like doing much after.
> I have a question does anyone Swedish weave? I have just learned how to do this craft and really enjoy it . I was wondering if a person could get a pattern with a train on it for a blanket ?


I just found a website while trolling the internet today that had some Swedish weaving information...I'll see if I can find it and post it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> believe me julie - that is not unusual - i think lexi and bailee both slept until noon everyday this summer. lol but i do hope you get rid of her soon.
> 
> many years ago i allowed someone (i did this for a friend) to stay with me what was supposed to be a week. a month later he was still there. i sat him dow and told him that if he wasn't out by the next day i was going to turn into something neither of us was going to like - plus his belongings would be on the ground outside - i lived on the third floor. then he had the gall to borrow $20 for bus fare. i have never seen him since which is good. --- sam


It may be common among the young, but I don't like living with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> julie - how did the boarder thing start? --- sam


Got talked into it. (against my better judgement)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good for you and ringo. --- sam


They are nice and crunchy with lots of cheese- very easy to make.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope you solve problem with roommate.
> Waterjogged an hour then sat in Jacuzzi ten min. Cast on socks and about to cast on fingerless mitts.
> Bonnie, beets sound yummy.
> Martina, yeah, happy for you.
> Lynn, good news for you too. Yeah.


Still waiting- it is rising 11, no sign of her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love it julie - very funny. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/

This is one of the sites I found earlier -- could spend all day out there. Was especially surprised to find quite a few recipes for no or very little flour/wheat....had to be because of war rations. I just wish that more of the books included photos.

Of course, I can't find Swedish weaving on this site now, but I'll keep looking; I thought it was on here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Anniversary when it comes up this week, just in case things get crazy around here and I miss the particular day.
> And you do not look old enough to have been married 31 years, I'd have never in a million years guessed that.
> 
> Ryssa loved Matthew, the boys were so careful to not crowd Matthew but still be as close to him as possible.
> I think the best thing about the KAP was all the hugs.


Thanks. My anniversary is tomorrow. DH got me some new tea to use. I have quite a variety to use. I got a nice mug in my white elephant gift which will work well to brew my tea. I have a device that sets on the top of the mug and holds the tea so that it can steep. Yes Sam, that mug will be used for tea while sitting at the tea party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/
> 
> This is one of the sites I found earlier -- could spend all day out there. Was especially surprised to find quite a few recipes for no or very little flour/wheat....had to be because of war rations. I just wish that more of the books included photos.
> 
> Of course, I can't find Swedish weaving on this site now, but I'll keep looking; I thought it was on here.


Sam posted a link on page 33 of this tea party if you scroll down click on "Swedish weaving patterns" it takes you to them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


He is so awesome. I bet his dad is smiling in heaven as he sees the blessings in his son's life.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and here i sit with about twenty windows open - i really do need to copy and paste and close some of them. --- sam


I had to close down the windows on my phone it kept freezing up on me. Was getting frustrating.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I know I won't get all the way up to this page but just wanted to jump in and say hi. Happy Birthday to those I have missed, and hugs toand prayers for PearOne and others who are facing difficult issues.
> 
> My new "daughters" started arriving yesterday with the last ones due in Wednesday. It sure is nice to have some noise in my 'mansion." Our chef is on contract and doesn't start until the first day of classes which is Sept. 8. So there is a lot of free-lance meal prep. in the kitchen. The girls have all been sweet and helpful. Feels like it will be a good year. The hardest part was turning my AnnieCat over to DD2 (no one loves animals more than she.) Kitty did NOT want to go!!! Turning her over to her "sister" is certainly a better alternative than some other ones, and I will have visitation privileges.
> 
> Julie, that sweater is just stunning! And Mel, through it all you have certainly maintained the gift you have for knitting. You go girl!!!


So glad that things are going well. Enjoy the year and let the girls see you knitting. It will spark some wonderful conversations.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another one who says the week has flown by! I'm looking forward to continuing the things I 've learned at the KAP. I'm so glad I finally learned how to spin on a hand spindle! I'd tried before but couldn't get it. also the thrummed mits are fun and the braiding.
> Sam looks like the recipes are yummy. I like the sound of the Phyllo pizza.
> I had an incident at Walmart Saturday night where I'm afraid I might have sold beer to an under-age Amish boy with a fake ID. It upset me and I talked to the manager about not cashiering any more because I did not want the responsibility. He said everyone who works at Walmart has to cashier since I don't want to risk that again I said I would put in my 2 week notice and he said OK. So I guess I'll be looking for another job where I don't have to do that. Maybe some might think this not a problem it really bothers me. I'm asking you all to pray I'll find another job.


I understand that huge responsibility. I do wish you well with searching for another job. Do you have temp agencies in your area? Many companies are using the temp agencies to hire from. My DH and I used the agencies to seek employment. They really aren't temporary jobs for the most part.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cast on and knit about an inch on fingerless gloves.
Julie, good luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well technically I've been told that weeds are just plants growing where we don't want them....LOL Which if that is the case I must have an award winning flower bed! ROFLMAO

DH has a buddy of his with a bush hog coming next weekend to mow down the over run grass/weeds in our yard.....yep it is that bad.



Swedenme said:


> I have been out in the garden trying to sort borders out and get rid of weeds
> Just finally got myself all clean , if you had saw what I looked like after chasing mishka out the way and trying to tame bushes as well as pulling up weeds you would have all run for the hills . Think of a scarecrow on a compost heap and you will get a good picture even had some kind of caterpillar in my hair along with leaves
> Can anyone tell me why weeds thrive as flowers wilt ?
> And why grass is growing lovely and green in my borders but looks brown and patchy in my lawn ?
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Julie....I am way behind on this "guest" you now have. I take it you became an "angel of mercy" and are helping someone out though things haven't gone very well. You are quite the angel.



Lurker 2 said:


> nope- still got my 'guest' - the boyfriend situation has got very complex- we will be having a serious talk when it is daylight. At least I did not have to evict him last night- but that is a very small mercy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Noni. I understand how this bothers you but truly if you checked his id you can't be held responsible. Some of the fake ids are quite good and if you go by how someone looks to determine age it can be quite difficult. My DB's wife is almost 70 and looks like she might be 50 and others who are very young look quite a bit older.
Best of luck and many prayers at find a job again.



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another one who says the week has flown by! I'm looking forward to continuing the things I 've learned at the KAP. I'm so glad I finally learned how to spin on a hand spindle! I'd tried before but couldn't get it. also the thrummed mits are fun and the braiding.
> Sam looks like the recipes are yummy. I like the sound of the Phyllo pizza.
> I had an incident at Walmart Saturday night where I'm afraid I might have sold beer to an under-age Amish boy with a fake ID. It upset me and I talked to the manager about not cashiering any more because I did not want the responsibility. He said everyone who works at Walmart has to cashier since I don't want to risk that again I said I would put in my 2 week notice and he said OK. So I guess I'll be looking for another job where I don't have to do that. Maybe some might think this not a problem it really bothers me. I'm asking you all to pray I'll find another job.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She's not surfaced yet- which is part of what annoys me- she can spend all day in bed, I'll get some scones made then get her up I think.


~~~You feed her, too? Hmmmm....she is really "sumpin'"!!!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, your sweater is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> And congratulations to Caren! I knew she was moving but didn't realize she was getting married. So happy for you Caren!!


Thank you very much.

Re giving notice. it is good to know to stick to your values, not everyone would do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> 
> THE ITALIAN WEDDING TEST
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. My anniversary is tomorrow. DH got me some new tea to use. I have quite a variety to use. I got a nice mug in my white elephant gift which will work well to brew my tea. I have a device that sets on the top of the mug and holds the tea so that it can steep. Yes Sam, that mug will be used for tea while sitting at the tea party.


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love tomatoes. Had them for breakfast on buttered toast with salt and pepper. My favorite summer time breakfast.


Oh that sounds very yummy. I think we have picked a the red tomatoes so
Will have to wait for more to ripen.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I did a quick read tonight so that I could get some sleep. Wishing Martina and Railyn the best with moving into new homes. It is difficult to make the move, but so beneficial once it is done. 

I may not comment, but I am thinking of each of you and others who have been missing lately. Have a blessed day and know that you are thought about.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
OK Rant over. Sorry &#128546;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam posted a link on page 33 of this tea party if you scroll down click on "Swedish weaving patterns" it takes you to them.


Thanks, Caren. That's obviously where I saw it today...knew it was a vintage website. My short term memory isn't so great today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did a quick read tonight so that I could get some sleep. Wishing Martina and Railyn the best with moving into new homes. It is difficult to make the move, but so beneficial once it is done.
> 
> I may not comment, but I am thinking of each of you and others who have been missing lately. Have a blessed day and know that you are thought about.


Take care of yourself and be careful of that candle going on both ends.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


I am so sorry to hear this, you need less stress not more as you have been so ill, so please take as good care of yourself as possible. You are probably right about Gage, but Greg needs to set a good example. I will say a special prayer for you tonight. Never be sorry for ranting on here, we all care about you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


Things do get tense in the house when Mom doesn't feel good --- you're the glue that holds it all together most of the time. Sorry that this is happening in your home..hope things get better as you continue your recovery. Just hope it doesn't cause any additional problems with your health.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:



> This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> 
> THE ITALIAN WEDDING TEST
> 
> ...


~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


Groannnnn.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> believe me julie - that is not unusual - i think lexi and bailee both slept until noon everyday this summer. lol but i do hope you get rid of her soon.
> 
> many years ago i allowed someone (i did this for a friend) to stay with me what was supposed to be a week. a month later he was still there. i sat him dow and told him that if he wasn't out by the next day i was going to turn into something neither of us was going to like - plus his belongings would be on the ground outside - i lived on the third floor. then he had the gall to borrow $20 for bus fare. i have never seen him since which is good. --- sam


~~~I'll bet he never repaid the $20!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't blame you. i think it is hard - when you are used to living alone - to have someone come live with you for however long - it just disrupts everything. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It may be common among the young, but I don't like living with it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!


~~~Pacer, Many many many HAPPY returns from me, too! Long marriages are such a treat! Have you answered the question: What is the secret? I love the wide variety of answers! What's yours?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks. My anniversary is tomorrow. DH got me some new tea to use. I have quite a variety to use. I got a nice mug in my white elephant gift which will work well to brew my tea. I have a device that sets on the top of the mug and holds the tea so that it can steep. Yes Sam, that mug will be used for tea while sitting at the tea party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going out and buying one of these right now - how many of you are going to join me? --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/smart-bed-makes-itself.htm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?p=113#li080605

Something else on Kumihimo that I ran into today....pretty cool.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


~~~Melody...never worry about being a burden to us. You have been through so many rough patches....your fortitude ad strength have been an inspiration to many of us! Don't doubt that!
(I had written an earlier response here, but it disappeared, so if this shows up twice......:roll: ) We are in your corner FULL FORCE!
We are so many willing ears & hearts to listen to you. Vent to your heart's content! Hugs, hugs, hugs, to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry melody - you should not have to put up with this now or anytime - sending you tons of warm healing energy. maybe i need to come and give greg a "come to jesus" talk. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Groannnnn.


~~~ :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going out and buying one of these right now - how many of you are going to join me? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/smart-bed-makes-itself.htm


Now that's a winner, especially for anybody who is disabled!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny carol - thanks for sharing. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no he didn't - although in hind site it was the best $20 i had spend in a while. lol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'll bet he never repaid the $20!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww you guys  I have never thought of myself being an inspiration to anyone. &#128546; Thank you for just being here it means the world. Going to bed at 9 so we can get into a routine again for the school year. Love you all. Take care and I will talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a twiddle muff? --- sam


I though I was the only one who didn't know. :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will join in on the chorus happy birthday budasha - hope you had a super day with lots of good cake and ice cream. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. No cake but lots of ice cream.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Aww you guys  I have never thought of myself being an inspiration to anyone. 😢 Thank you for just being here it means the world. Going to bed at 9 so we can get into a routine again for the school year. Love you all. Take care and I will talk to you all tomorrow.


You take care of yourself ! I will pray that all your stress will be removed and a unity will come in your home. Your little man is probably feeling the stress just keep encouraging him . Here is a ((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))) 🙏🏻 Jackie


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie praying for you to . We don't know each other that well but I would love to take you home here away from your stress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


He is so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


Great news. Happy for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I agree! I will be talking the situation through with her today.


Julie, hope your unwanted guests are gone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope things are going to work out.
> 
> I've just returned from the dentist. Don't know that I've ever been so numbed up. He did a very thorough (and vigorous) cleaning without it being periodontal surgery. I'm sure I'll have some soreness after the novacaine wears off. I go back again for some minor filling repair and then will tackle one tooth that needs to be removed or saved through root canal and crown.
> 
> Here's another photo of pure cuteness!


I hope the pain wasn't too bad. You're right, he is "cuteness" and looks somewhat mischievious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> 
> THE ITALIAN WEDDING TEST
> 
> ...


Ha Ha - didn't see that coming :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope your mouth isn't too sore when vthe freezing comes out. Very cute GS.
> 
> Joy, here's the recipe.
> 
> ...


Sounds so good, Bonnie. Think I'll try them too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. My anniversary is tomorrow. DH got me some new tea to use. I have quite a variety to use. I got a nice mug in my white elephant gift which will work well to brew my tea. I have a device that sets on the top of the mug and holds the tea so that it can steep. Yes Sam, that mug will be used for tea while sitting at the tea party.


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


What's happened?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


It's still funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going out and buying one of these right now - how many of you are going to join me? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/smart-bed-makes-itself.htm


I need one of those. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, sorry things aren't going well, you certainly dont need the added stress. I agree, we may need Sam to give him a come to Jesus talk.

Pacer, happy anniversary.

MaChristie, it's great you are enjoying your new job.

Julie, hope your Border soon finds another place & life can return to normal for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my kind of party. --- sam --- would have been nice to have a piece of sour cherry pie with that ice cream.



budasha said:


> Thanks, Sam. No cake but lots of ice cream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cast on and knit about an inch on fingerless gloves.
> Julie, good luck.


Thanks, I think I have made my point- just not quite got her on the move yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Julie....I am way behind on this "guest" you now have. I take it you became an "angel of mercy" and are helping someone out though things haven't gone very well. You are quite the angel.


Yes and no, left to her own devices she spends the whole day in bed- no self motivation. Just do not need that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You feed her, too? Hmmmm....she is really "sumpin'"!!!! :roll: :roll:


She's headed out, ostensibly to ask the bank for a loan. I anticipate being rather out of pocket myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


Mel, you know we are all here for you- so glad you felt you could tell us. Hoping things improve soon for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't blame you. i think it is hard - when you are used to living alone - to have someone come live with you for however long - it just disrupts everything. --- sam


It does, indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie praying for you to . We don't know each other that well but I would love to take you home here away from your stress.


It would be lovely to visit- fortunately I have some friends dropping in this evening. That should help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooops I got distracted by a phone call!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, hope your unwanted guests are gone.


Not yet, but hopefully the message has got through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, sorry things aren't going well, you certainly dont need the added stress. I agree, we may need Sam to give him a come to Jesus talk.
> 
> Pacer, happy anniversary.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, so do I!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today is Shirley s ( designer 1234) birthday . Happy birthday 

Happy anniversary Mary hope you have many more

Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


How fantastic -now to get things underway to get it ready for you to move. How exciting for you at long last.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> nope- still got my 'guest' - the boyfriend situation has got very complex- we will be having a serious talk when it is daylight. At least I did not have to evict him last night- but that is a very small mercy.


Is she still going Monday?

No as she is still there- just realised that it is Tueasday which means Monday has been and gone for us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She's headed out, ostensibly to ask the bank for a loan. I anticipate being rather out of pocket myself.


Oh, no, you certainly not need her mooching off you, you barely make Ends meet now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Shirley s ( designer 1234) birthday . Happy birthday
> 
> Happy anniversary Mary hope you have many more
> 
> Sonja


Happy birthday, Shirley, hope you have a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly cute . He has a lovely smile
> 
> I have had a message on my phone from the dentist to make an appointment for a checkup since last Wednesday it's still there waiting for a reply . I keep saying tomorrow , tomorrow .
> Sonja


And I have had a letter on my desk for a couple of months for a mammogram. Wush they would send a date- I would change it if I needed to but keep forgetting to ring at the right time. Maybe I should look for it and do it right now!

Done- and it had been there 3 months!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I did that too and the tomorrows ended up being months. I don't regret it though...much more important things going on at the time; everything in due time, I say.


We had a borader for a year- which turned into 4. However we did ask her to stay on so not the same. But it was funny as both our 2 had left home and we still had Renee here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had a boarder for a year- which turned into 4. However we did ask her to stay on so not the same. But it was funny as both our 2 had left home and we still had Renee here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


Sometimes things just get too much for us.
And in Gages case he must have been very worried about you when you were so ill as well. Likely all coming to the fore now as he senses the tension between you and Greg. But he needs too know how to behave. But then again do we always behave correctly when we are stressed? I sure don't!And with you still being unwell it makes it even harder for you to deal with all the rubbish going on around yo uno matter how understandable the behaviour might be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


Clever though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'll bet he never repaid the $20!


But I bet Sam thought it well worth the $20.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shirley.
And Happy Anniversary to Mary
(my answer to the question about what is your secret is a very patient husband.)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today.
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


I am so sorry. A very special prayer for you. Please rant away.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


I do love all the dreadful pun jokes, Julies were wonderful and now this. :thumbup: :XD: 
This won the Best Joke Award in the Edinburgh Fringe

I have deleted all the German names off my mobile phone. It is now Hans free.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:15pm and I have just caught up
> All the talk of pickles and cucumbers has my tummy rumbling. Lol.
> 
> Have had a rough go of things this evening. Feeling drained so I am off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy birthday MELYN!
> 
> It is a bit late but I have been on the go a lot today. I hope your day was great and that you have a lovely time.
> 
> ...


I love Ladysmith. I always said if we moved back to the Island it would be Ladysmith. 
Yeah The Golden Years sure aren't what I was hoping they would be but I should be thankful that I beat cancer and can still get up every morning.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


Woooo hoooo!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley.
> And Happy Anniversary to Mary
> (my answer to the question about what is your secret is a very patient husband.)


And mine is a very patient wife who can count in 4 different languages with her teeth clenched😀
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do love all the dreadful pun jokes, Julies were wonderful and now this. :thumbup: :XD:
> This won the Best Joke Award in the Edinburgh Fringe
> 
> I have deleted all the German names off my mobile phone. It is now Hans free.


Funny
As it stopped raining yet Norma ? Hopefully you are getting some lovely weather now 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going out and buying one of these right now - how many of you are going to join me? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/smart-bed-makes-itself.htm


I'll take one. Would be nce to have.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, you need less stress not more as you have been so ill, so please take as good care of yourself as possible. You are probably right about Gage, but Greg needs to set a good example. I will say a special prayer for you tonight. Never be sorry for ranting on here, we all care about you.


Ditto on what Martina has said. Stress is not good, don't let it fester. (((Hugs for you)))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is she still going Monday?
> 
> No as she is still there- just realised that it is Tueasday which means Monday has been and gone for us.


They are supposed to be going shortly! it is past 8 pm., we will wait and see what happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, you certainly not need her mooching off you, you barely make Ends meet now.


It has been very tight since that last rent increase, but I try not to grumble. A dear friend is helping me out this week- we will get yeast and bread flour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Shirley, hope you have a great day.


From me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do love all the dreadful pun jokes, Julies were wonderful and now this. :thumbup: :XD:
> This won the Best Joke Award in the Edinburgh Fringe
> 
> I have deleted all the German names off my mobile phone. It is now Hans free.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: groan!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I have had a letter on my desk for a couple of months for a mammogram. Wush they would send a date- I would change it if I needed to but keep forgetting to ring at the right time. Maybe I should look for it and do it right now!
> 
> Done- and it had been there 3 months!


Glad you did that. It's one thing i don't put off. I credit early detection from regular mammogram to my being here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another grandchildren photo for all to enjoy. Our DGD's attend the same pre-school, but in different rooms. On this day, there were hula dancers to entertain the classes and the girls were together. The teachers caught this photo of them --- I think they like each other!! Can't wait to see them in person this coming weekend.


Aaw, they are so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> To all who have been crossing things. Thank you. Yes, the flat is now mine! My son is going to pick up the keys from the agent this afternoon and then it is all systems go! So relieved. Once again Thank you all.


Yay, fantastic news! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Shirley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Luke is getting so grown up. Handsome as ever too.


He sure is!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shirley..have a wonderful day.
Prayers for Gagesmom and Julie, for you in your eviction attempt. Time for this lazy girl to move on. Perhaps I am jealous..I have never had the luxury of sleeping until noon. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> nope- still got my 'guest' - the boyfriend situation has got very complex- we will be having a serious talk when it is daylight. At least I did not have to evict him last night- but that is a very small mercy.


Oh dear, I was hoping you had your house back to yourself by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> 
> LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Shirley, hope you have a great day.


Happy Birthday Shirley


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well just come back from having tea out. David rang and suggested going out- I never knock back the offer even if I do have tea almost cooked. It can always be used another day! But we haven't been out for a while and he will be away for a few nights at the weekend- a family funeral (no one significant to us, David is not even sure of what the relationship of the guy to David's uncles wife is so has no impact on us at all). But he felt it would be good to go, and he has been thinking for a while that he should go there for work so he will kill 2 birds with one stone. I have things on this weekend so can't really go but Maryanne might go to keep him company on the drive (around 4 1/2 hour drive) and to see some of the town as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well just come back from having tea out. David rang and suggested going out- I never knock back the offer even if I do have tea almost cooked. It can always be used another day! But we haven't been out for a while and he will be away for a few nights at the weekend- a family funeral (no one significant to us, David is not even sure of what the relationship of the guy to David's uncles wife is so has no impact on us at all). But he felt it would be good to go, and he has been thinking for a while that he should go there for work so he will kill 2 birds with one stone. I have things on this weekend so can't really go but Maryanne might go to keep him company on the drive (around 4 1/2 hour drive) and to see some of the town as well.


Nice to go out for tea now and again. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the Italian obit.....cute play on words; could just hear it in my head and chuckled.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Okay...continuing the Italian theme....but not as funny....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversay Mary!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Pacer, Many many many HAPPY returns from me, too! Long marriages are such a treat! Have you answered the question: What is the secret? I love the wide variety of answers! What's yours?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Rookie; bookmarked it. I bought a book that shows how to do it so that little hearts appear on the cord along with several other designs.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?p=113#li080605
> 
> Something else on Kumihimo that I ran into today....pretty cool.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Sam. Money well spent.


thewren said:


> no he didn't - although in hind site it was the best $20 i had spend in a while. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shirley! Hope you have a glorious day celebrating!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I need to call and make the same appointment; got my notice back in June but just had too much going on.


darowil said:


> And I have had a letter on my desk for a couple of months for a mammogram. Wush they would send a date- I would change it if I needed to but keep forgetting to ring at the right time. Maybe I should look for it and do it right now!
> 
> Done- and it had been there 3 months!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

well said Darowil.


darowil said:


> Sometimes things just get too much for us.
> And in Gages case he must have been very worried about you when you were so ill as well. Likely all coming to the fore now as he senses the tension between you and Greg. But he needs too know how to behave. But then again do we always behave correctly when we are stressed? I sure don't!And with you still being unwell it makes it even harder for you to deal with all the rubbish going on around yo uno matter how understandable the behaviour might be.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I need to call and make the same appointment; got my notice back in June but just had too much going on.


Mine was the end of May so much the same time- do it now like I did! Within 2 minutes of saying I should I was on the phone, found my note quicker than I expected though I knew it was on the desk in front of me. They are very important after all.

I see its probably a bit early yet to ring them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For those of you that don't get to the Daily Digest regulary this was listed under links.....two years worth of free patterns from a yarn crawl.

http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271

Also listed under links was this shawl which I just love.

http://www.abc-knitting-patterns.com/1173.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Rookie; bookmarked it. I bought a book that shows how to do it so that little hearts appear on the cord along with several other designs.


What's the name of the book....sounds interesting. I've also looked on Pinterest...lots of clever people.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of you that don't get to the Daily Digest regulary this was listed under links.....two years worth of free patterns from a yarn crawl.
> 
> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271
> 
> ...


I saw these there are some lovely patterns there so of course I had to download some . I also got a free Afghan and a gorgeous jumper with a beautiful leaf design on the back pattern in my emails 
So plenty more patterns added to my to do list

Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of you that don't get to the Daily Digest regulary this was listed under links.....two years worth of free patterns from a yarn crawl.
> 
> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271
> 
> ...


That is very pretty...after seeing this, I went right out to see if the Chicago yarn crawl puts out such a list...darn, it doesn't!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i'm going out and buying one of these right now - how many of you are going to join me? --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/smart-bed-makes-itself.htm


Wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Funny
> As it stopped raining yet Norma ? Hopefully you are getting some lovely weather now
> Sonja


Thank you. It is better. DH has managed to go round his hives to start taking the honey off :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday, Shirley.


..and from me!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pacer - Happy Anniversary Mary & DH!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Aww you guys  I have never thought of myself being an inspiration to anyone. 😢 Thank you for just being here it means the world. Going to bed at 9 so we can get into a routine again for the school year. Love you all. Take care and I will talk to you all tomorrow.


Hope things are better today Mel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. It is better. DH has managed to go round his hives to start taking the honey off :thumbup:


Your husband keeps bees you must have lots of lovely honey 
I used to get lovely candles made from beeswax from a friend in Sweden 
But sadly they don't have them now 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, we do but they take up a lot of time up for what is supposed to be a hobby! It creates peace for me to knit in :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley.
> And Happy Anniversary to Mary
> (my answer to the question about what is your secret is a very patient husband.)


My answer is I am a very patient wife! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, we do but they take up a lot of time up for what is supposed to be a hobby! It creates peace for me to knit in :thumbup:


Win win situation then 😀


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And mine is a very patient wife who can count in 4 different languages with her teeth clenched😀
> Sonja


Great minds!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Win win situation then 😀


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This was posted in the Connections thread from PearlOne's sister in law. Keeping her in my prayers.

My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.

She is in a lot of pain and so her recovery is slower than she would like. I am sure she would like you to know. 
We are all worried, as she is so weak and feeling very down.

I know how much she values you friendship and this is the group she mentions, so that is why I am writing to you.
If you are aware of any other groups on Knitting Paradise that she is close, could you let them know what is going on with Cheryl (Pearl, I think is her knitting name).

She does not have her computer with her yet. I was hoping that you could send her your wishes and I would take them up to her and read them. I know it would cheer her up.

Is there a way that could work? Do you need to start a new "conversation"

In any event, your thoughts and prayers will be appreciated.
Thank you.[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Shirley!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Shirley.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This was posted in the Connections thread from PearlOne's sister in law. Keeping her in my prayers.


Continuing to send positive healing thoughts & blessings her way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Birthday blessings to our beloved Shirley!*

*Happy anniversary, Mary & DH!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Continuing to send positive healing thoughts & blessings her way.


Hope you are pain free and fully recovered soon Cheryl 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers and best wishes to Cheryl, Pearlone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Shirley &#127873;&#127874;&#127882;&#127881;
Happy Anniversary Mary and DH &#128149;


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> I though I was the only one who didn't know. :shock:


~~~Can't remember if I answered. :roll: 
A twiddle muff is a muff designed for various feely experiences, inside & outside of the muff. It has been used for patients with dementia to keep them from picking at themselves...it redirects this action to various things on a muff....different yarns, variations in the patterns, pockets with buttons inside (I thought of attaching the button on a string so it can't be dropped or lost), things that provide different color & tactile experieinces.

The one I made is for my SIL's mom. She is 94 y/o, blind, lives in a nursing home and "lives" mostly in the past. She won't be able to see the colors, but I hope it brings some sense of peace & contentment. We'll see.

These might be a good gifting project for nursing homes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And mine is a very patient wife who can count in 4 different languages with her teeth clenched😀
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Shirley s ( designer 1234) birthday . Happy birthday
> 
> Happy anniversary Mary hope you have many more
> 
> Sonja


~~~MANY MANY happy returns to you, Shirley!!! SO SO glad you were born!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The house is so quiet this morning--it's just me, the classical music streaming through and my knitting. WOW!!

I'm taking an hour or so for myself before it's back to the routine stuff. It has been a lo-o-o-o-ng time. Sometimes it was 40 miles round trip 2x a day to get DGGD to and from pre-school. Now it is about a mile round trip even if 2x per day. Who knew bliss could be so simple?

I need to dig out a baby quilt I embroidered and quilted for Tim. My eldest DGS is expecting soon and Susan has asked me to pass it on to him for his child, also a boy. My DGGD's mom had nothing to do with any of us until her mother (another wack-a-do parent) threw her and the babe out in the night, so there was never an opportunity to pass on much when she could have used it. Now DGGD's mother seems about to pull a similar stunt, so my DD#1 and I are tag-teaming the raising of Aurora (DGGD), who is so excited and thrilled to be in kindergarten and finding herself behaving well through the whole day yesterday. She seems so surprised and pleased with herself.

I am knitting Aurora an afghan for her very own from the very old but brightly colored yarn that I picked at the swap table at KAP. She loves the colors.

We are having smoked sausage and kraut with potato pancakes for supper tonight (Tim's and Don's request). I will drain the kraut juice, rinse it, and then add white wine and onions and apples to the crock pot for simmering.

We had that old stand-by, tuna and noodles, last night. I added frozen peas, some sauteed mushrooms, and a small handful of fresh green beans from the garden which Don picked the night before. It's been quite some time since the tuna dish had appeared on the menu and it was very tasty.

Still deciding on what to do with a number of good-sized zucchini still sitting on the counter. I do have a recipe for B&B pickles made with zucchinis instead of cukes.

Hope to get back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do love all the dreadful pun jokes, Julies were wonderful and now this. :thumbup: :XD:
> This won the Best Joke Award in the Edinburgh Fringe
> 
> I have deleted all the German names off my mobile phone. It is now Hans free.


~~~Oh........... :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you did that. It's one thing i don't put off. I credit early detection from regular mammogram to my being here.


That's for sure, my friend just happened to go with her mom, taking a cancelation spot & they told her, had she been a month later it would have been too late. There is a nasty genetic breat cancer in her family that has claimed several lives, the youngest, a cousin, 36, with 3 small children. She has done well for 20 yrs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~MANY MANY happy returns to you, Shirley!!! SO SO glad you were born!


Carol, I never think to add the remark re being glad the birthday celebrant was born, but always smile at your adding it at just the right moment.

You're so gracious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > This one may be a bit raunchy for some!
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry I missed the celebratory events for Pacer and Shirley but best wishes for two of the best sisters ever!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This was posted in the Connections thread from PearlOne's sister in law. Keeping her in my prayers.
> 
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

~~~I hope her sister can convey all the prayers & gentle healing vibes being sent out for PearlOne!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Carol, I never think to add the remark re being glad the birthday celebrant was born, but always smile at your adding it at just the right moment.
> 
> You're so gracious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hello joy 
Enjoy your lovely peace , I am off to make something to eat now I have read your post . It used to be I would make coffee when Caren posted pictures of her lovely coffee now I'm reading your post and I start wanting food 
Your food sounds much nicer than anything I will find can I be like Oliver and beg for your food 😀
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Prayers and best wishes to Cheryl, Pearlone.


and from me, too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of you that don't get to the Daily Digest regulary this was listed under links.....two years worth of free patterns from a yarn crawl.
> 
> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Gwen. I had already bookmarked that pretty shawl.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Everyone have a happy day. We are packing up to go back to Chicago for a few days. Back out here for Labor Day, association meeting, a family reunion, and DS's birthday. I need to rest up before life begins again!

Prayers & hugs all 'round...joyous celebrations...and problem-free knitting! I have loads of time to catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are getting some time for yourself. It's great that Auroras school is close, saves you lots of time & gas expense.
Congrats about the new GGC coming.

I have often grated excess zucchini & put it in 2 cup lots in bags in the freezer for muffins & cakes in winter. My friend made zucchini chips in her dehydrator last year too., I'm not sure how she did them. My old babysitter used to make canned fruit by mixing it with pineapple, my kids loved it, thought it was pineapple. Last year I was given candied fruit for fruitcake that was made from zucchini, it was very good, you wouldn't know it wasn't the real thing, I baked it in my fruitcake without telling DH( he wouldn't eat it if he knew) & it tasted the same as always.
Seems it can be turned into almost anything, so many creative cooks



jheiens said:


> The house is so quiet this morning--it's just me, the classical music streaming through and my knitting. WOW!!
> 
> I'm taking an hour or so for myself before it's back to the routine stuff. It has been a lo-o-o-o-ng time. Sometimes it was 40 miles round trip 2x a day to get DGGD to and from pre-school. Now it is about a mile round trip even if 2x per day. Who knew bliss could be so simple?
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Shirley! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, thanks for the update on PearlOne, poor woman is having quite a time. I hope she is on the mend soon.
Too bad we didn't have an address to send cards since she doesn't have her computer to recieve messages.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Hi, all. Just taking a quick break from work to catch up. Bosses are both out at the moment, so Flockie and I are "playing". Belated birthday wishes to all, from both of us. Now, back to work.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Update: Flockie's on too, so she can speak for herself. We sit side by side, and can't see each other's screens, so I didn't know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Shirley and lots of love


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For those of you that don't get to the Daily Digest regulary this was listed under links.....two years worth of free patterns from a yarn crawl.
> 
> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271
> 
> ...


I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The house is so quiet this morning--it's just me, the classical music streaming through and my knitting. WOW!!
> 
> I'm taking an hour or so for myself before it's back to the routine stuff. It has been a lo-o-o-o-ng time. Sometimes it was 40 miles round trip 2x a day to get DGGD to and from pre-school. Now it is about a mile round trip even if 2x per day. Who knew bliss could be so simple?
> 
> ...


I'm so glad there is some bliss back in your life.

Now I'm hungry for sausage and for some tuna noodle casserole - I put peas in mine too. Yum.

Have you tried making some stuffed zucchini - just use anything you want plus some bread/rice. I just use my turkey stuffing recipe with old bread, celery, onion, mushrooms, sausage, stock & butter. I core out a little of zuchinni and put it in the stuffing. I've also made them like stuffed peppers..something different anyway.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, all. Just taking a quick break from work to catch up. Bosses are both out at the moment, so Flockie and I are "playing". Belated birthday wishes to all, from both of us. Now, back to work.


I was wondering if the two of you were still working in the same place. Tell her "hi" -- I haven't seen her at the Tea Party is a long time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This was posted in the Connections thread from PearlOne's sister in law. Keeping her in my prayers.
> 
> In any event, your thoughts and prayers will be appreciated.
> Thank you.


[/quote]

Mine too. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can't remember if I answered. :roll:
> A twiddle muff is a muff designed for various feely experiences, inside & outside of the muff. It has been used for patients with dementia to keep them from picking at themselves...it redirects this action to various things on a muff....different yarns, variations in the patterns, pockets with buttons inside (I thought of attaching the button on a string so it can't be dropped or lost), things that provide different color & tactile experieinces.
> 
> The one I made is for my SIL's mom. She is 94 y/o, blind, lives in a nursing home and "lives" mostly in the past. She won't be able to see the colors, but I hope it brings some sense of peace & contentment. We'll see.
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. What a good idea for patients.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The house is so quiet this morning--it's just me, the classical music streaming through and my knitting. WOW!!
> 
> I'm taking an hour or so for myself before it's back to the routine stuff. It has been a lo-o-o-o-ng time. Sometimes it was 40 miles round trip 2x a day to get DGGD to and from pre-school. Now it is about a mile round trip even if 2x per day. Who knew bliss could be so simple?
> 
> ...


How about zucchini bread? I found it quite tasty. Your sausage supper sounds good too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, so glad you are having a peaceful and what sounds like blissful morning. If anyone deserves it, you sure do. How wonderful that you are in Aurora's life. With your love and care she will have a special person in her life to go to. You are that for so many people. I'm sure there are always wonderful aromas coming from your kitchen. You keep everyone well fed, warm with your knitting and quilts, and loved.

Pearl One, don't know if you will get to see this but just so sorry you are sick. Rookie, I'm sure you will relay all our wishes when you have a way of communicating. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer's Birthday, WOW


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you and I do hope you celebrate in style.
So glad you are happy in your new home!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> My answer is I am a very patient wife! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Patience truly is a virtue.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Pacer to you and your DH.

We have so many special people on KTP and you are definitely special in the best sense of that. May you have many more wonderful years together. Hope you will get to do something very special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
i'm going out and buying one of these right now - how many of you are going to join me? --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/smart-bed-makes-itself.htm
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Oh how I want one!!!!

DH gets upset that everyone says awesome for anything. If they ask you if you want a cup of coffee and you say yes, they say awesome. He laughs. Now the ocean waves, the sunrise, sunset, birds/butterflies migrating, etc., those are awesome. I said this bed is truly awesome and he laughed at me. Not meanly, but to me this is right up there. :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Loved the yarn crawl link and patterns too. Thanks Gwennie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. It is better. DH has managed to go round his hives to start taking the honey off :thumbup:


How absolutely wonderful. I'll bet that is some wonderful honey.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Can't remember if I answered. :roll:
> A twiddle muff is a muff designed for various feely experiences, inside & outside of the muff. It has been used for patients with dementia to keep them from picking at themselves...it redirects this action to various things on a muff....different yarns, variations in the patterns, pockets with buttons inside (I thought of attaching the button on a string so it can't be dropped or lost), things that provide different color & tactile experieinces.
> 
> The one I made is for my SIL's mom. She is 94 y/o, blind, lives in a nursing home and "lives" mostly in the past. She won't be able to see the colors, but I hope it brings some sense of peace & contentment. We'll see.
> ...


They might be good for schools who work with autistic children, too. I remember we had kids who had certain things to hold and they were much more settled when they sat with those.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8pm. Have had a rough day today. Greg and I are not on speaking terms for at least 4 days now and Gages behavior is outrageous right now. Just phoned my mom in tears. Sorry to burden you all. I am trying to let it roll off my back. If I behaved this way I would have got a good smack on the arse. I know Gage is pulling this because of the tension but I am not pleased
> OK Rant over. Sorry 😢


So sorry Mel. What you need now is support and not added tension. You are not burdening us, we are sharing your concern and perhaps, well hoping we can lessen it just a little by being here to listen and give you BIG HUGS. Stay well dear friend. I see others have explained about Gage sensing the tension but it doesn't mean it is easier to deal with. Thinking of you with love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very tight since that last rent increase, but I try not to grumble. A dear friend is helping me out this week- we will get yeast and bread flour.


Julie, have seen posts indicating there is a problem with boarder. So sorry. Was hoping it would be a good experience, even if it was to be temporary. It sure isn't an easy thing to have a good boarder. My grandmother used to always have someone and to my knowledge, they always worked out great. I remember them like they were family, especially a Mrs. Nichols, who must have been widowed because there was no Mr. Nichols. They ate their meals with us when we were there. Grandma did the cooking, so that must have been charged in with their board. Not sure, but imagine they did their own wash. Wonder if mom would remember? I know it can be successfully done and all depends on the quality of the person. If you do this in the future I hope you can find someone special and reliable with good character.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, have seen posts indicating there is a problem with boarder. So sorry. Was hoping it would be a good experience, even if it was to be temporary. It sure isn't an easy thing to have a good boarder. My grandmother used to always have someone and to my knowledge, they always worked out great. I remember them like they were family, especially a Mrs. Nichols, who must have been widowed because there was no Mr. Nichols. They ate their meals with us when we were there. Grandma did the cooking, so that must have been charged in with their board. Not sure, but imagine they did their own wash. Wonder if mom would remember? I know it can be successfully done and all depends on the quality of the person. If you do this in the future I hope you can find someone special and reliable with good character.


My great nephew (boy does that make me feel old but there is only 10 years between myself and my niece ) has become a boarder with a family who live on a farm down south . He is 18 and has become an apprentice for Aston Martin the race car part . He loves the people he boards with they have 2teenage sons themselves and treat him like family . Even goes on family outings with them
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My great nephew (boy does that make me feel old but there is only 10 years between myself and my niece ) has become a boarder with a family who live on a farm down south . He is 18 and has become an apprentice for Aston Martin the race car part . He loves the people he boards with they have 2teenage sons themselves and treat him like family . Even goes on family outings with them
> Sonja


If only Julie could find someone like that. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Our beloved Shirley, have a wonderful birthday. You have given so much to us, taught us, shared your art and travels with us. I am very grateful to know you.
Mellie, you too are a beloved sister and we support you 100%. Glad you could lighten your heavy load through sharing. Recovery from stroke is difficult, frustrating and fraught with emotional ups and downs. You have been strong and are strong so don't should on yourself for down days. Hugs and hope today is easier.
Gwen, thank you for link.
Sam, I want that bed too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here he is!


Seth says HI Luke. I start kindergarten next week. I'm at Nana's right now. 😜😒😃😃😄😄


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Joy, so glad you are having a peaceful and what sounds like blissful morning. If anyone deserves it, you sure do. How wonderful that you are in Aurora's life. With your love and care she will have a special person in her life to go to. You are that for so many people. I'm sure there are always wonderful aromas coming from your kitchen. You keep everyone well fed, warm with your knitting and quilts, and loved.
> 
> Pearl One, don't know if you will get to see this but just so sorry you are sick. Rookie, I'm sure you will relay all our wishes when you have a way of communicating. Thank you for letting us know.


We will make sure she gets all the messages xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so glad there is some bliss back in your life.
> 
> Now I'm hungry for sausage and for some tuna noodle casserole - I put peas in mine too. Yum.
> 
> Have you tried making some stuffed zucchini - just use anything you want plus some bread/rice. I just use my turkey stuffing recipe with old bread, celery, onion, mushrooms, sausage, stock & butter. I core out a little of zuchinni and put it in the stuffing. I've also made them like stuffed peppers..something different anyway.


We used to put meatloaf in the zucchini when it was too big to slice and eat. They were called mallow when too big to use as regular Zuchinni.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Duh....should have said it before.

Beautiful Braiding Made Easy Using Kumihimo disks and plates by Helen Deighan. The publisher is Search Press and the books has Cuto-out Kumihimo disk and plates.US/CA prise $15.95 but I got it off Amazon used for less.



RookieRetiree said:


> What's the name of the book....sounds interesting. I've also looked on Pinterest...lots of clever people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there any way we can get an address so we could send her cards?


RookieRetiree said:


> This was posted in the Connections thread from PearlOne's sister in law. Keeping her in my prayers.
> 
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you are such a positive influence on Aurora (DGGD). You have earned so many jewels for your crown in the hereafter. God bless you. That little girl is so blessed to have you in her life and she doesn't even know it yet.

Oh yes....I'll be coming to dinner....LOL. 


jheiens said:


> The house is so quiet this morning--it's just me, the classical music streaming through and my knitting. WOW!!
> 
> I'm taking an hour or so for myself before it's back to the routine stuff. It has been a lo-o-o-o-ng time. Sometimes it was 40 miles round trip 2x a day to get DGGD to and from pre-school. Now it is about a mile round trip even if 2x per day. Who knew bliss could be so simple?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

How are you doing today Mel ? I hope you are feeling better and your day is more pleasant . I hope I haven't said anything that has upset you . Just want you to know I'm a praying person, and love children . 
Have you got you ninja needles clicking again on another project ? 
Please take care Jackie &#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Would like to say Happy Birthday to our sister who is celebrating may you be blessed with many more &#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;&#127874;
And I read there is an anniversary today to &#128158;&#128141;&#128158;&#128141;&#128158; happy celebrating your special day together


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did I miss it? what page?


Page 41.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> How are you doing today Mel ? I hope you are feeling better and your day is more pleasant . I hope I haven't said anything that has upset you . Just want you to know I'm a praying person, and love children .
> Have you got you ninja needles clicking again on another project ?
> Please take care Jackie 💐💐💐


No I am not upset. Today is another quiet day as no words have been said. Gage and I just got back a bit ago from a walk to the store. Now that we are home he is acting up. I have sent him to his room. Going to curl up for a bit and hopefully cast something on. It is cold outside so I have no plans on going back out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to wish shirley a super great birthday with lots of cake and ice cream.

also - i'm going to wish wish mary and her dh a super duper anniversary and hope the have time to have a wonder celebration together. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Today is Shirley s ( designer 1234) birthday . Happy birthday
> 
> Happy anniversary Mary hope you have many more
> 
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Duh....should have said it before.
> 
> Beautiful Braiding Made Easy Using Kumihimo disks and plates by Helen Deighan. The publisher is Search Press and the books has Cuto-out Kumihimo disk and plates.US/CA prise $15.95 but I got it off Amazon used for less.


That sounds like a really good one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is there any way we can get an address so we could send her cards?


I do have an address -- I sent it to you via a PM....If anyone else wants it, just PM or email me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i started a scan at nine last night and it was still running this morning so decided to wait until it was done - it finished about two-thirty but it still wasn't working right so i turned it off for half an hour. that seems to have gotten everything back in place and give the little men that run around inside to have a rest. and i only have three windows open. yeah for me.

it is 62° and very overcast at almost four in the afternoon - i'm about ready to turn on the heat. have the windows and doors closed and i am still cold with a flannel shirt on and a flannel blanket around my shoulders. i am not amused - it is too damn cold - parden my french. i wonder what a frenchmen would say if someone said that in front of him. lol

nothing exciting happening this week - somehow it seems - i have done what i said i would never do - i have gotten into a rut of living my life almost the same from day to day. it must not bother me much since i don't do much to change it - but think just for fun i will go in and sit with ellen tomorrow - and i will dress warmly - she definitely won't have the heat on.

have not seen sophie kitty for quite a few days - have not seen him on the road - wonder where he has wondered off to. tip kitty doesn't seem to miss him - he gets all the food. lol i do hope nothing has happened to sophie kitty - she was nice and warm and cuddly.

i'm a few pages behind so i best get busy reading. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> But I bet Sam thought it well worth the $20.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one normaedern. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> I do love all the dreadful pun jokes, Julies were wonderful and now this. :thumbup: :XD:
> This won the Best Joke Award in the Edinburgh Fringe
> 
> I have deleted all the German names off my mobile phone. It is now Hans free.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is that mags7 but i would still like to meet the person who said they were the golden years - probably a man with dementia. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I love Ladysmith. I always said if we moved back to the Island it would be Ladysmith.
> Yeah The Golden Years sure aren't what I was hoping they would be but I should be thankful that I beat cancer and can still get up every morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does she speak more or less with the not clenched? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And mine is a very patient wife who can count in 4 different languages with her teeth clenched😀
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how often do they increase the rent? it seems like you just moved in. is this what they do in nz - raise the rent a couple of times a year? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It has been very tight since that last rent increase, but I try not to grumble. A dear friend is helping me out this week- we will get yeast and bread flour.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what book was that gwen? sounds like something i might be interested in. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Rookie; bookmarked it. I bought a book that shows how to do it so that little hearts appear on the cord along with several other designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Happy Birthday Shirley..have a wonderful day.
> Prayers for Gagesmom and Julie, for you in your eviction attempt. Time for this lazy girl to move on. Perhaps I am jealous..I have never had the luxury of sleeping until noon. Good luck.


I think she is packing up- was supposed to be out by 8 but that has come and gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I was hoping you had your house back to yourself by now.


It will happen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm going to wish shirley a super great birthday with lots of cake and ice cream.
> 
> also - i'm going to wish wish mary and her dh a super duper anniversary and hope the have time to have a wonder celebration together. --- sam


I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to go to that yarn crawl - sounds like so much fun. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> For those of you that don't get to the Daily Digest regulary this was listed under links.....two years worth of free patterns from a yarn crawl.
> 
> http://yarnalongtherockies.com/?page_id=271
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having fresh raw honey all the time - i call that luxury. --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Sonja, we do but they take up a lot of time up for what is supposed to be a hobby! It creates peace for me to knit in :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jeanette - how can we send her best wishes? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This was posted in the Connections thread from PearlOne's sister in law. Keeping her in my prayers.
> 
> My name is Jean. I'm Cheri's sister in law. Not sure if you all know, but Cheri had emergency surgery a week ago. She was transferred to rehab late Saturday.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you lose the good sour taste when you rinse the sour kraut. --- sam



jheiens said:


> The house is so quiet this morning--it's just me, the classical music streaming through and my knitting. WOW!!
> 
> I'm taking an hour or so for myself before it's back to the routine stuff. It has been a lo-o-o-o-ng time. Sometimes it was 40 miles round trip 2x a day to get DGGD to and from pre-school. Now it is about a mile round trip even if 2x per day. Who knew bliss could be so simple?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to have the recipe for turning zuchinni into candied fruit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are getting some time for yourself. It's great that Auroras school is close, saves you lots of time & gas expense.
> Congrats about the new GGC coming.
> 
> I have often grated excess zucchini & put it in 2 cup lots in bags in the freezer for muffins & cakes in winter. My friend made zucchini chips in her dehydrator last year too., I'm not sure how she did them. My old babysitter used to make canned fruit by mixing it with pineapple, my kids loved it, thought it was pineapple. Last year I was given candied fruit for fruitcake that was made from zucchini, it was very good, you wouldn't know it wasn't the real thing, I baked it in my fruitcake without telling DH( he wouldn't eat it if he knew) & it tasted the same as always.
> Seems it can be turned into almost anything, so many creative cooks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do tell flockie i said hello and that we miss her on the forum. so good hearing from you - hope work is going well. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Hi, all. Just taking a quick break from work to catch up. Bosses are both out at the moment, so Flockie and I are "playing". Belated birthday wishes to all, from both of us. Now, back to work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well my laptop is acting up so I decided to dig in my stash for this cake of yarn. I haven't used it because I wasn't sure what to make. So I have cast on for a shawl. No pattern just going to run with it. I think it will be a real cheer up to have it come the long dreary winter days.

Oh ya and I finally found my yarn bowl. &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as she leaves you can forgive the lateness of the hour. freedom is at hand. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think she is packing up- was supposed to be out by 8 but that has come and gone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what has happened? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, how dreadful. I will send prayers for Shirley's family.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> having fresh raw honey all the time - i call that luxury. --- sam


Yes, it is and makes DH very popular :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have absolutely no idea how to go anywhere on kp except the ktp -- i used to go other places but now can't find anything. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know i would like to be on good terms with him if i lived close. lol --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Yes, it is and makes DH very popular :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Well my laptop is acting up so I decided to dig in my stash for this cake of yarn. I haven't used it because I wasn't sure what to make. So I have cast on for a shawl. No pattern just going to run with it. I think it will be a real cheer up to have it come the long dreary winter days.
> 
> Oh ya and I finally found my yarn bowl. 😄😄


Beautiful yarn and beautiful bowl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I looked up Shirley's post and she didn't specify what happened--I have not heard her mention this GD here before, either. Sending soothing thoughts to her and her family. I can't imagine how heartbreaking this is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


Oh no....I'm praying so hard for them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would love to have the recipe for turning zuchinni into candied fruit. --- sam


http://iambaker.net/amazing-zucchini-crisp-apple-crisp/

I've not done it to make candied fruit, but I have used it to make fake apple crisp....it was very good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, have seen posts indicating there is a problem with boarder. So sorry. Was hoping it would be a good experience, even if it was to be temporary. It sure isn't an easy thing to have a good boarder. My grandmother used to always have someone and to my knowledge, they always worked out great. I remember them like they were family, especially a Mrs. Nichols, who must have been widowed because there was no Mr. Nichols. They ate their meals with us when we were there. Grandma did the cooking, so that must have been charged in with their board. Not sure, but imagine they did their own wash. Wonder if mom would remember? I know it can be successfully done and all depends on the quality of the person. If you do this in the future I hope you can find someone special and reliable with good character.


Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how often do they increase the rent? it seems like you just moved in. is this what they do in nz - raise the rent a couple of times a year? --- sam


Unfortunately, legally they can, it had been lowered to help me to get in (to reduce the bond etc., ) generally speaking the law works more in favour of the owner not the tenant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> as long as she leaves you can forgive the lateness of the hour. freedom is at hand. --- sam


Yup, she has gone, and I've erased her computer files- she made no attempt to leave the room tidy- but I will sort that later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately, legally they can, it had been lowered to help me to get in (to reduce the bond etc., ) generally speaking the law works more in favour of the owner not the tenant.


Seems to me they'd soon be pricing themselves out of tenants! I know the majority of rentals here are way out of my price range. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357085-1.html

Keeping Shirley and her family in prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Seems to me they'd soon be pricing themselves out of tenants! I know the majority of rentals here are way out of my price range. :thumbdown:


It is why so many children end up starting school each day with inadequate breakfasts and no lunch- mind you there is also assisted housing with very cheap rentals- but often very poor maintenance.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is why so many children end up starting school each day with inadequate breakfasts and no lunch- mind you there is also assisted housing with very cheap rentals- but often very poor maintenance.


Right after I posted that, I was thinking that the places I _could_ afford are not where I'd want to live...I've been lucky to have not had an increase over time (and hoping I have not jinxed myself!).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wonder if you are interested in these Mel or any one else Might be fun some knit some crochet . There is a nice skull and bones hat 
25 Free Halloween patterns
http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Get%20Spooky%20Final.pdf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Right after I posted that, I was thinking that the places I _could_ afford are not where I'd want to live...I've been lucky to have not had an increase over time (and hoping I have not jinxed myself!).


We certainly hope you've not jinxed yourself! Thinking of Jynxes has anyone had any news of Jynx lately?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We certainly hope you've not jinxed yourself! Thinking of Jynxes has anyone had any news of Jynx lately?


I haven't heard anything. Hoping she is well and that life is just busy.

I also meant to comment a Yay! that your boarder situation has resolved.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Pacer, Many many many HAPPY returns from me, too! Long marriages are such a treat! Have you answered the question: What is the secret? I love the wide variety of answers! What's yours?


He works 3rd shift and I work 1st shift. LOL. Working together to bring peace in the lives of the children we conceived and were challenged in so many ways.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well worth watching:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152871613882066


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sonia - Thanks for letting the TP know - I have been over whelmed a bit and just got back on line.

Thanks for letting this group know. I am really sad as my oldest son's daughter who is in her late 30's and has had a very troubled life is in a Coma - her heart has stopped twice and her lungs have been affected as well. Due to ingesting something which they are not sure of. They are not too hopeful from the sounds of things. She has been in the hospital before for different reasons due to her lifestyle.

Rob's (My son who died in 2009), former wife (mother of Amie who is in the coma) just phoned me and I am so upset. Amie left home when she was in her late teens and most of the time even her mother hasn't always known where she was. 
We have not heard from Amie for years except for a couple of phone calls. 

I am so sad as it has been such a heart break for our exdil and previously for Rob (my son). I have kept in touch with Rita and we have talked a couple of times a year. We saw our xdil last year and such a sad story and she has had such a terrible time. She is their only child, and I think it was one of the underlying reasons the marriage didn't work out.

Each of us have our own private heart break, don't we? 

Please keep Amie and Rita and the family in your Prayers. Rita is at her beside in Calgary, and the outlook is very very uncertain - this is her 3rd day in the coma. The doctors say it is just a waiting game. I hope that her struggles are ending and that she can join her Dad who loved her dearly if that is God's plan. Her life has been chaotic and so sad.

Thanks for being here for all of us - all of you, when things like this happen to our members. I know you all care.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you for update on Shirley.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My prayers for Shirley and her family. 
Glad you have got rid of your boarder, Julie. Have you checked that she hasn't left a virus or anything on your computer? Also that nothing is missing, including keys.. ?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


OMG, I wonder what happened to Haley. That's terrible, she only has One grandchild

Shirley, my appologies, I've only ever heard you speak of one grandchild & thought that was the only one.
So sorry for for this sadness for your family.I hope she passes peacefully. So sad for you DIL to lose her only child.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would love to have the recipe for turning zuchinni into candied fruit. --- sam


I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I wonder what happened to Haley. That's terrible, she only has ne grandchild


Oh I am sorry -- *it isn't Hayley* -- I wasn't thinking as we haven't seen Amie for many years and she is my son's daughter who is 35.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh I am sorry -- *it isn't Hayley* -- I wasn't thinking as we haven't seen Amie for many years and she is my son's daughter who is 35.


Shirley, I just saw your topic thanks to Sassafras's & Rookie's post. So sad and praying that being able to share with us will in some small way help you but I know all the prayers going up from KP and KTP will be many. Hugs and love.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh I am sorry -- *it isn't Hayley* -- I wasn't thinking as we haven't seen Amie for many years and she is my son's daughter who is 35.


I'm so glad it isn't Haley who is in the coma but sad about your other GD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No I am not upset. Today is another quiet day as no words have been said. Gage and I just got back a bit ago from a walk to the store. Now that we are home he is acting up. I have sent him to his room. Going to curl up for a bit and hopefully cast something on. It is cold outside so I have no plans on going back out.


Gage is probably feeling the tension as well and doesn't know how to handle it. Something you really don't need right now. Knit up a storm and keep calm. Maybe listen to some soothing music. If you need to vent, you know that we are here for you. Please take care.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Sonia - Thanks for letting the TP know - I have been over whelmed a bit and just got back on line.
> 
> Thanks for letting this group know. I am really sad as my oldest son's daughter who is in her late 30's and has had a very troubled life is in a Coma - her heart has stopped
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


Oh, that is not good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We certainly hope you've not jinxed yourself! Thinking of Jynxes has anyone had any news of Jynx lately?


I talked to her before the KAP and she's doing fine. She said she'd be posting sometime soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well my laptop is acting up so I decided to dig in my stash for this cake of yarn. I haven't used it because I wasn't sure what to make. So I have cast on for a shawl. No pattern just going to run with it. I think it will be a real cheer up to have it come the long dreary winter days.
> 
> Oh ya and I finally found my yarn bowl. 😄😄


Nice yarn bowl. Did someone make it for you? I've been thinking about going to the local ceramic shop to see if I can have one made for me. I used to do it years ago but gave it up in favour of knitting. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Oh I am sorry -- *it isn't Hayley* -- I wasn't thinking as we haven't seen Amie for many years and she is my son's daughter who is 35.


Oh my goodness that is very sad. I am glad to know it isn't Hayle, still such a tragity and so young. Sending healing thoughts and hugs to you and your family


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


Good news, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well worth watching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, I wonder what happened to Haley. That's terrible, she only has One grandchild
> 
> Shirley, my appologies, I've only ever heard you speak of one grandchild & thought that was the only one.
> So sorry for for this sadness for your family.I hope she passes peacefully. So sad for you DIL to lose her only child.


Please don't apologize. I have never talked about Amie as she dropped out of our lives years ago and it was such a sad situation. I have worried about her and thought about her but I knew there was nothing I could do. We do the best we can.

I am just glad that Rita called me - and is keeping in touch. It hit me harder than I expected it to but then she is still my grand daughter and always has been and I will always care about her. It doesn't sound at all hopeful and I hope in a way that she finds peace and can be with her Dad, if that is what is God's will.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Shirley, so sorry to hear about your granddaughter. Sending prayers for Amie, Rita and family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://iambaker.net/amazing-zucchini-crisp-apple-crisp/
> 
> I've not done it to make candied fruit, but I have used it to make fake apple crisp....it was very good.


That sounds very good, I think I'll see about making it with some of the Zuchinni ftom the garden.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


Hurrah for you and Ringo..now to live in peace and joy and much knitting.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Shirley, sending prayers for you, Amie and Rita. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My prayers for Shirley and her family.
> Glad you have got rid of your boarder, Julie. Have you checked that she hasn't left a virus or anything on your computer? Also that nothing is missing, including keys.. ?


No nothing amiss as yet- just the room was far from tidy, and the rubbish has not been emptied. The keys are safely round my neck! How are things progressing in your world, Mary?!
Prayers also for Shirley and her GD.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello joy
> Enjoy your lovely peace , I am off to make something to eat now I have read your post . It used to be I would make coffee when Caren posted pictures of her lovely coffee now I'm reading your post and I start wanting food
> Your food sounds much nicer than anything I will find can I be like Oliver and beg for your food 😀
> Sonja


Sonja, it would be so wonderful to share with you. Will that be this week or next?

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I am happy to hear that your boarder is gone.

Sonja I have downloaded them. They sure look fun. 

Shirley our hopes and prayers are with you and your family. &#128158;

The yarn bowl was a Christmas present from Greg a few years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I talked to her before the KAP and she's doing fine. She said she'd be posting sometime soon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news, Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the wonderful anniversary wishes. We both have to work so a low key anniversary. We had a tour of the top employees of the company today. I had the opportunity to express my gratitude for all the wonderful changes made to equipment and procedure for the new product I have been working on. I spoke well of all that has been done to improve the techniques to make the product so that our bodies do not hurt at the end of the day. I made a chicken fusilli alfredo for dinner tonight. Matthew requested garlic bread and we picked up a chocolate pie for the anniversary dinner.
Matthew bought a new mouse for his computer today. The left click button stopped working on his old mouse. Thanks to those who purchased cards at KAP, he was once again proudly able to make the purchase on his own. I did have to get the attention of an employee to get some help for Matthew. He wasn't sure what he wanted and his brother was busy at work so couldn't help him. I told the salesperson that Matthew needed help and had difficulty asking due to being autistic. The man did well with Matthew. So thankful.

Shirley...Wishing you blessings on your birthday and every day. Sending hugs to you as well as you have had a lot to deal with.

Ohio Joy...So glad DGGD is doing well. If her mother is going to abandon her, best to do it now and let someone raise her with love and patience. I don't agree with parents doing that to their children, but I am glad she has come into a home of love. 

Matthew wants me to post the completed drawing, but I am tired. I will try to post it tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hurrah for you and Ringo..now to live in peace and joy and much knitting.


And remember what was really needing doing this week- I have quite a busy schedule!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am happy to hear that your boarder is gone.
> 
> Sonja I have downloaded them. They sure look fun.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mel! Hoping things are better for you on the home front.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeanette, I've stuffed them with meat loaf made with ground turkey and the rest of the usual ingredients also.

Ohio Joy



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so glad there is some bliss back in your life.
> 
> Now I'm hungry for sausage and for some tuna noodle casserole - I put peas in mine too. Yum.
> 
> Have you tried making some stuffed zucchini - just use anything you want plus some bread/rice. I just use my turkey stuffing recipe with old bread, celery, onion, mushrooms, sausage, stock & butter. I core out a little of zuchinni and put it in the stuffing. I've also made them like stuffed peppers..something different anyway.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


Oh, dear God. What has happened to her? Does anyone know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> but you lose the good sour taste when you rinse the sour kraut. --- sam


There's only just so much salty taste I can handle, Sam, and the wine, onion & apple with a spot of brown sugar is even better tasting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder if you are interested in these Mel or any one else Might be fun some knit some crochet . There is a nice skull and bones hat
> 25 Free Halloween patterns
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Get%20Spooky%20Final.pdf


Those are really cute, I have passed them on to Amy as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, dear God. What has happened to her? Does anyone know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Shirley made a post on page 57 explaining.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Shirley, I'm so sorry to hear about your granddaughter's condition. I'll pray for peace for Amie and Rita and your family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello joy
> Enjoy your lovely peace , I am off to make something to eat now I have read your post . It used to be I would make coffee when Caren posted pictures of her lovely coffee now I'm reading your post and I start wanting food
> Your food sounds much nicer than anything I will find can I be like Oliver and beg for your food 😀
> Sonja


I will try to make/post coffee more often. I am up lots of days reading but, usually on my phone. I will have to start reading on my iPad instead.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, dear God. What has happened to her? Does anyone know?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not Hayley, Joy, it is an older Granddaughter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, here's the recipe for the glazed fruit from zucchini

http://www.food.com/recipe/glazed-fruit-zucchini-111697

My friend came & picked a 5 gallon pale of cucumbers this afternoon & my BIL came this evening & got some of almost everything in the garden tonight.
I jokingly told him he should subscribe to my community shared garden like Daralene does. He wanted to know what that costs & thought I should do it. NOT!

DH had me helping put up trim in my sons house this morning around the livingroom window that was replaced. People came this afternoon to install blinds.
This afternoon I got my freezer cleaned so tomorrow I will start filling it again. Lol.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad you got your border to move on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you got your border to move on.


The house feels very quiet- just Ringo and me!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

A beautiful day weather wise. Enjoying getting ready for a small luncheon with my mother and sister and cousin!!! Fun to make a fuss over mom!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> A beautiful day weather wise. Enjoying getting ready for a small luncheon with my mother and sister and cousin!!! Fun to make a fuss over mom!!


A table fit for a Princess! Looks lovely, and your garden I presume?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Julie, I got out my Norwegian dishes. She was so excited about coming she had to get her hair done. I wish I could do it more often for her.
Yes it is my small screened it porch and a view out the back window to the lake. 
Made pound cake from scratch and drizzled almond frosting on top and then lemon bars and the two salads and kuchen and crackers for lunch. 
Oh I wish I could share it all with you very special friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thank you Julie, I got out my Norwegian dishes. She was so excited about coming she had to get her hair done. I wish I could do it more often for her.
> Yes it is my small screened it porch and a view out the back window to the lake.
> Made pound cake from scratch and drizzled almond frosting on top and then lemon bars and the two salads and kuchen and crackers for lunch.
> Oh I wish I could share it all with you very special friends.


We all have those dreams! Sounds a lovely lunch!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Such a beautiful table. I can understand how your mother would feel special.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - mazel tof --- sam


Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a bit of a tear jerker. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well worth watching:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to amie and her mother and to all family members. this is sad for the family - you can let them know that unknown friends are wishing them the best and many prayers are going up for amie and all. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sonia - Thanks for letting the TP know - I have been over whelmed a bit and just got back on line.
> 
> Thanks for letting this group know. I am really sad as my oldest son's daughter who is in her late 30's and has had a very troubled life is in a Coma - her heart has stopped twice and her lungs have been affected as well. Due to ingesting something which they are not sure of. They are not too hopeful from the sounds of things. She has been in the hospital before for different reasons due to her lifestyle.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are advertising a jeep renegade on this page of mine - and it is pink. kind of does away with the rough and tough aura they always try and display. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

coming to your house for dinner - oh darn - it's too late. --- sam



jheiens said:


> There's only just so much salty taste I can handle, Sam, and the wine, onion & apple with a spot of brown sugar is even better tasting.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The house feels very quiet- just Ringo and me!


isn't the quiet wonderful. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely table setting spider - hope everyone had a good time. --- sam



Spider said:


> A beautiful day weather wise. Enjoying getting ready for a small luncheon with my mother and sister and cousin!!! Fun to make a fuss over mom!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds lovely and i bet your mother loved it. --- sam



Spider said:


> Thank you Julie, I got out my Norwegian dishes. She was so excited about coming she had to get her hair done. I wish I could do it more often for her.
> Yes it is my small screened it porch and a view out the back window to the lake.
> Made pound cake from scratch and drizzled almond frosting on top and then lemon bars and the two salads and kuchen and crackers for lunch.
> Oh I wish I could share it all with you very special friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The house feels very quiet- just Ringo and me!


Quiet is good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


Excellent news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A table fit for a Princess! Looks lovely, and your garden I presume?


My thoughts, too. I am glad you enjoyed your lunch with your Mother.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - mazel tof --- sam
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Translates as?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't the quiet wonderful. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup:


It surely is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Quiet is good.


In this case it surely is!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Good news, Julie.


Fantastic news Julie . Back to peace and quiet for you and Ringo 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, it would be so wonderful to share with you. Will that be this week or next?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I wish Joy it would be wonderful to meet you and your family 
But since I can't meet you in person . I meet you and everyone else here instead . Which is just as great 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am happy to hear that your boarder is gone.
> 
> Sonja I have downloaded them. They sure look fun.
> 
> ...


It is a beautiful yarn bowl Mel put it on show right there in front of your stubborn husbands eyes to remind him of happy times and that you all should get back to being happy . I bet it was something silly that got you both upset in the first place . I hope by now you have both resolved your problem and are back to knitting and watching movies together
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad your boarder has gone.
Jogged 15 min, walked 20 with Maya. Hot but cloudy with breeze so doable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A table fit for a Princess! Looks lovely, and your garden I presume?


It is a beautiful set table . I hope you all had a lovely luncheon 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fantastic news Julie . Back to peace and quiet for you and Ringo
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja!
I just had a lovely visit with a friend from church, we shared greasies ( fish and chips) and Ringo scoffed the left overs. I have learned to like being boss in my own house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad your boarder has gone.
> Jogged 15 min, walked 20 with Maya. Hot but cloudy with breeze so doable.


In a couple of hours she should be safely flying to family in the South Island- a far better solution.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pearl one I hope your healing moves right along without any more bumps in the road. With that you should start regaining your strength. Will be thinking about you. 

Melody I hate tension in the house. Hoping it resolves for you. You don't need it as you are trying to heal. Is Gage looking forward to going back to school?

Julie am so happy for you your boarder is gone. You don't need problems and worries in your life either.

Shirley such a sad situation for your family. I hope they find the strength they need and can find peace. Hugs to you.

Bonnie you are such a busy lady you,put me to shame. I hope you are much younger than I am&#128539;

My sil asked mr to make him a 12' Dr. Who scarf so that is what I am trying to get to the end of and in the mail so can start other projects. I am half way there.

Well I guess this wasn't a quick reply. Hugs to all who need them.

Marilynn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Pearl one I hope your healing moves right along without any more bumps in the road. With that you should start regaining your strength. Will be thinking about you.
> 
> Melody I hate tension in the house. Hoping it resolves for you. You don't need it as you are trying to heal. Is Gage looking forward to going back to school?
> 
> ...


Hopefully problem solving from now on will be just about knitting- I like the sound of problem free!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where is is still dark and a lovely 16c/61f. A slight breeze is coming in the window. 

Morning coffee for today 

Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> so my DD#1 and I are tag-teaming the raising of Aurora (DGGD), who is so excited and thrilled to be in kindergarten and finding herself behaving well through the whole day yesterday. She seems so surprised and pleased with herself.
> 
> I am knitting Aurora an afghan for her very own from the very old but brightly colored yarn that I picked at the swap table at KAP. She loves the colors.
> 
> ...


How exciting that she is pleased with behaving- she's learned things already which says a lot for you and DD1.
SHe must be so excited to be getting a afghan of her own knitted just for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Hi, all. Just taking a quick break from work to catch up. Bosses are both out at the moment, so Flockie and I are "playing". Belated birthday wishes to all, from both of us. Now, back to work.


How is Flockie going? we don't hear from her anymore- I guess life took over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They might be good for schools who work with autistic children, too. I remember we had kids who had certain things to hold and they were much more settled when they sat with those.


Well I have thought that Maryanne might like one- she is always fiddling with something. HOwever I have too much to knit to think of knitting her one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


Did she say what was wrong? That sounds terrible for them all.
Seen further down from Sorlenna that she doesn't say anything more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> My sil asked mr to make him a 12' Dr. Who scarf so that is what I am trying to get to the end of and in the mail so can start other projects. I am half way there.
> 
> Well I guess this wasn't a quick reply. Hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Marilynn


David has asked for something similar- so I have started but pointed out that he won't be getting this winter! With less than a week of winter left- and the weather is no longer as cold as it has been. But I already have a list of things to finish by next winter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


Good- now you can settle down and enjoy your peaceful life again without the stress of soemone else in the house.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, thanks for the update on PearlOne, poor woman is having quite a time. I hope she is on the mend soon.
> Too bad we didn't have an address to send cards since she doesn't have her computer to recieve messages.


Ditto.... Sending loads of healing thoughts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to say Sam but I don't think Shirley is having a happy birthday over on main she has asked for prayers for her granddaughter who is in a coma
> Sonja


Oh no. That is so sad. I will go and have a read of that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


Good to hear! Peace and quiet for you again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely table setting spider - hope everyone had a good time. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Translates as?


RE Sam... mazel tof ?? I was going to ask the very same thing Julie, but I was afraid everyone might know the answer except me LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sonja!
> I just had a lovely visit with a friend from church, we shared greasies ( fish and chips) and Ringo scoffed the left overs. I have learned to like being boss in my own house.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good- now you can settle down and enjoy your peaceful life again without the stress of soemone else in the house.


 :thumbup: She should be well on the way down to Christchurch now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear! Peace and quiet for you again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Sam... mazel tof ?? I was going to ask the very same thing Julie, but I was afraid everyone might know the answer except me LOL


No one has answered it yet, either!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Sam... mazel tof ?? I was going to ask the very same thing Julie, but I was afraid everyone might know the answer except me LOL


It's the Jewish way of saying congratulations or as we would say good luck 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Mazeltov a Jewish word for congratulations.
It's said a lot at weddings after the ceremony,
Good night folks time for sleep now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Mazeltov a Jewish word for congratulations.
> It's said a lot at weddings after the ceremony,
> Good night folks time for sleep now.


Sleep well, Fan! I don't encounter Jewish folk on a regular basis- so had no idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the Jewish way of saying congratulations or as we would say good luck
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's the Jewish way of saying congratulations or as we would say good luck
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the Jewish way of saying congratulations or as we would say good luck
> Sonja


Knew it was Jewish but not what it meant


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
Mum had her hair done today, the hairdresser lady is very nice and she did it nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely yarn Melody. Also like your yarn bowl. Praying for a quick resolution between you and DH and for Gage to return to his good behavior. You and your family have had more than your share of stress this year. Try to go slow (of course not with your knitting...LOL) and take extra good care of yourself. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Well my laptop is acting up so I decided to dig in my stash for this cake of yarn. I haven't used it because I wasn't sure what to make. So I have cast on for a shawl. No pattern just going to run with it. I think it will be a real cheer up to have it come the long dreary winter days.
> 
> Oh ya and I finally found my yarn bowl. 😄😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up prayers for Shirley's granddaughter. Also for the entire family. Wonder what happened.


thewren said:


> what has happened? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
> Mum had her hair done today, the hairdresser lady is very nice and she did it nice.


So glad you are getting all this accomplished, Cathy. It is not the easiest task in the world. That is good the hairdresser did Mum's hair nicely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear. By the way, sorry I missed your call yesterday. DH and I were treated to dinner out by a friend and I had left the phone at home.



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, the boarder has now gone- so maybe it is best to say I've learned a lesson in not letting myself be pushed into decisions - I won't be repeating the experiment in a hurry- my days of coping with teens can be restricted to my own family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good to hear. By the way, sorry I missed your call yesterday. DH and I were treated to dinner out by a friend and I had left the phone at home.


I presumed you were apart from it! Lovely to have dinner out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad it isn't Haley who is in the coma but sad about your other GD.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your table looks lovely. Hopeyou had a nice luncheon.



Spider said:


> A beautiful day weather wise. Enjoying getting ready for a small luncheon with my mother and sister and cousin!!! Fun to make a fuss over mom!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully problem solving from now on will be just about knitting- I like the sound of problem free!


That sounds like a good idea. I am pleased you have your home to yourself and Ringo again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a Jewish expression used to express congratulations. The "tof" should be spelled "tov".


sugarsugar said:


> RE Sam... mazel tof ?? I was going to ask the very same thing Julie, but I was afraid everyone might know the answer except me LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

What a lovely table setting. Your porch looks cosy and the garden lovely. Enjoy the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I am pleased you have your home to yourself and Ringo again.


One thing at least I have proven to myself it would have to be someone very special if I ever were to change my mind- they HAVE to be able to take care of Ringo as I would, and accept that to me he is family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> What a lovely table setting. Your porch looks cosy and the garden lovely. Enjoy the day.


Mary! you've not mentioned how things are in your world? Do you now have the keys?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that you have your place to yourself again Julie. Now you can concentrate on yourself and Ringo and of course your knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mary! you've not mentioned how things are in your world? Do you now have the keys?


Yes, Chris was able to get the keys on Monday afternoon, he has been and had the carpet measuring man round, so things are progressing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great that you have your place to yourself again Julie. Now you can concentrate on yourself and Ringo and of course your knitting.


And getting back up to date with the housework, between rows!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, Chris was able to get the keys on Monday afternoon, he has been and had the carpet measuring man round, so things are progressing.


You must be getting so impatient actually to move in and start discovering what box is where!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
> Mum had her hair done today, the hairdresser lady is very nice and she did it nice.


Clearing out a house is depressing when it for this type of reason isn't it? But at least it is almost done. One less thing on your plate after that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where is is still dark and a lovely 16c/61f. A slight breeze is coming in the window.
> 
> Morning coffee for today
> 
> Healing thoughts going out to those in need. Hugs for all.


Afternoon coffee and a vanilla pastry for me , disappearing quickly as I read 😀

The beehive was interesting to see . They have brought bees in from Scandinavia to the UK and they are thriving ( love watching nature programmes ) 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Afternoon coffee and a vanilla pastry for me , disappearing quickly as I read 😀
> 
> The beehive was interesting to see . They have brought bees in from Scandinavia to the UK and they are thriving ( love watching nature programmes )
> Sonja


Oh yummy sounds just as good. Seth and I are enjoying a bacon sandwich this morning. 
Set says mmmm nana you should make that pastry.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yummy sounds just as good. Seth and I are enjoying a bacon sandwich this morning.
> Set says mmmm nana you should make that pastry.


The bacon sandwich looks good. Is it the London Eye on the coffee cup?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
> Mum had her hair done today, the hairdresser lady is very nice and she did it nice.


 That is good Cathy at least once it's done it will be one thing less that you have to think about 
Sounds like your mum is really settling in I'm glad

We are getting a visit from my son this afternoon , he finally feels up to getting out and about for a little while at least . We have been going to his house especially his brothers they have been watching the football with him as he has still been really tired to do anything else . He has a lovely oxygen machine in his living room with tubing that will reach about anywhere in the house but he doesn't need it as much now and he finally feels more alert in himself . So yesterday he went for a short trip out to the chemist and today he's coming here 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is good Cathy at least once it's done it will be one thing less that you have to think about
> Sounds like your mum is really settling in I'm glad
> 
> We are getting a visit from my son this afternoon , he finally feels up to getting out and about for a little while at least . We have been going to his house especially his brothers they have been watching the football with him as he has still been really tired to do anything else . He has a lovely oxygen machine in his living room with tubing that will reach about anywhere in the house but he doesn't need it as much now and he finally feels more alert in himself . So yesterday he went for a short trip out to the chemist and today he's coming here
> Sonja


Enjoy your visit with your son. Glad to hear that he is feeling better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> The bacon sandwich looks good. Is it the London Eye on the coffee cup?


Thank you, today we decided on reason bread for our sandwich. Last week it was waffles instead of bread. Yes it is the London eye. This is one of Amy's coffee cups. My children have all my London cups.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not much has changed on the home front. &#128533;

Spider you are so sweet. I bet your mom felt like royalty when she arrived for the luncheon. &#128149;

Sonja I am so happy to have found my yarn bowl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> How exciting that she is pleased with behaving- she's learned things already which says a lot for you and DD1.
> SHe must be so excited to be getting a afghan of her own knitted just for her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Re: Ohio Joys GGD


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
> Mum had her hair done today, the hairdresser lady is very nice and she did it nice. [/quote
> 
> Are you starting a new sideline with the " pot plants"?
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No one has answered it yet, either!


ma·zel tov.

[ˈmäzəl ˌtôv, ˌtôf]

EXCLAMATION
1.a Jewish phrase expressing congratulations or wishing someone good luck


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good Cathy at least once it's done it will be one thing less that you have to think about
> Sounds like your mum is really settling in I'm glad
> 
> We are getting a visit from my son this afternoon , he finally feels up to getting out and about for a little while at least . We have been going to his house especially his brothers they have been watching the football with him as he has still been really tired to do anything else . He has a lovely oxygen machine in his living room with tubing that will reach about anywhere in the house but he doesn't need it as much now and he finally feels more alert in himself . So yesterday he went for a short trip out to the chemist and today he's coming here
> Sonja


that is great news...hopefully, he's tolerating the chemo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Spider, looks like you have a lovely place. I'm afraid no one ever gets such a fancy reception at my place, nothing so fancy here.

Sonja, it's great your son is feeling well enough to be out a bit. Was it still the after effects of the lung problem that had him so down & out or was he sick from the chemo? Hopefully it was the infection & he won't be so sick with the next treatment.

Melody, hope things improve on the home front soon.

Caren, what an interesting bee hive, I've never seen such a thing.

Martina, good that things are progressing with your new home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider - your table setting and sun room look so inviting. I'll bet everyone had a wonderful time.

Julie - your boarder probably should have gone to family in the first place. Glad that is over.

SugarSugar - so glad you're getting through the second toughest part of your Mom being in the nursing home...the first being the decision for her to go there. So glad that she has some good people surrounding her.

I was so fed up with not sleeping that I bought some pills at GNC (this is about the 10th variation) and I took one at 2:00 a.m. and it seems to have worked to get at least 5 hours of sleep. Let's hope so.

Going to empty some more boxes today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Enjoy your visit with your son. Glad to hear that he is feeling better.


ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yup, she has gone, and I've erased her computer files- she made no attempt to leave the room tidy- but I will sort that later.


~~~Enjoy the freedom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Not much has changed on the home front. 😕
> 
> Spider you are so sweet. I bet your mom felt like royalty when she arrived for the luncheon. 💕
> 
> Sonja I am so happy to have found my yarn bowl.


Keeping you all in prayer, Mel! you don't need hassle, especially from your men folk.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357085-1.html
> 
> Keeping Shirley and her family in prayers.


~~~Me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ma·zel tov.
> 
> [ˈmäzəl ˌtôv, ˌtôf]
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rookie!
We do have a Synagogue, but it is right in town, and people are very well established, and not down here in the poorer 'burbs. Consequently the last obviously Jewish person I saw was actually last year in Sydney.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Spider - your table setting and sun room look so inviting. I'll bet everyone had a wonderful time.
> 
> Julie - your boarder probably should have gone to family in the first place. Glad that is over.
> 
> ...


Seeing as how she was escaping from some of her family, that was the last thing on her mind. She had cleared out the instant she turned 16. But I do agree, family is the best place for her. 16 is still very young, if willful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Enjoy the freedom!


I am doing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was posted by Gottastch (Kathy Johnson) on facebook, thought it worth copying.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonja, I hope your son's visit goes well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sonia - Thanks for letting the TP know - I have been over whelmed a bit and just got back on line.
> 
> Thanks for letting this group know. I am really sad as my oldest son's daughter who is in her late 30's and has had a very troubled life is in a Coma - her heart has stopped twice and her lungs have been affected as well. Due to ingesting something which they are not sure of. They are not too hopeful from the sounds of things. She has been in the hospital before for different reasons due to her lifestyle.
> 
> ...


~~~We are so sorry for this sad chapter being added to your life. You & DH & Rita & Amie are wrapped in the gentlest of prayers & care.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They might be good for schools who work with autistic children, too. I remember we had kids who had certain things to hold and they were much more settled when they sat with those.


~~~worth a try, for sure!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

mellie, how are you today?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted by Gottastch (Kathy Johnson) on facebook, thought it worth copying.


It was!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Page 41.


~~~Thank you....I wasn't connecting. :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Not much has changed on the home front. 😕
> 
> Spider you are so sweet. I bet your mom felt like royalty when she arrived for the luncheon. 💕
> 
> Sonja I am so happy to have found my yarn bowl.


Sorry to hear nothing has changed Mel I suppose he will decide to talk when he is ready . Sometimes men can be real pains in the you know what 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Spider, looks like you have a lovely place. I'm afraid no one ever gets such a fancy reception at my place, nothing so fancy here.
> 
> Sonja, it's great your son is feeling well enough to be out a bit. Was it still the after effects of the lung problem that had him so down & out or was he sick from the chemo? Hopefully it was the infection & he won't be so sick with the next treatment.
> 
> ...


 I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, happy son is feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out
> Sonja


Glad to hear he's getting out and especially that he's able to come visit you. Glad the visit went well and I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted by Gottastch (Kathy Johnson) on facebook, thought it worth copying.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Very funny! I read it to DH and he said he had heard that if you don't grow up by 50 you don't have to!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am thinking that a break is what we need. He may be thinking the same. He has a backpack on the chair. I left a not on the table for him with no response. At this moment my thought is....what will be, will be. 

Here is a pic of my Deucey. Always by my side. Love this furry guy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I am thinking that a break is what we need. He may be thinking the same. He has a backpack on the chair. I left a not on the table for him with no response. At this moment my thought is....what will be, will be.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Deucey. Always by my side. Love this furry guy.


Sorry to hear this Mel , but you are right what will be will be and all the tension can't be good for any of you . Will you be able to manage if he isn't there health wise 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear this Mel , but you are right what will be will be and all the tension can't be good for any of you . Will you be able to manage if he isn't there health wise
> Sonja


I will do the best I can. All I can do. ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Very funny! I read it to DH and he said he had heard that if you don't grow up by 50 you don't have to!


 :thumbup: a bit like Purple and your age being the size of your shoes!
Early morning here- sun not quite up, although day has broken. I hate it at this point knowing that all too soon we will go backwards into Summer Time- I really don't like that first month of darker mornings again. Wish they would leave us on Summer Time all year!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I will do the best I can. All I can do. ☺


That is also true Mel . Just know that we are all here to listen any time you want to vent/ talk about anything at all 
Take care and gentle {{{{{hugs }}}}} to you Mel

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am thinking that a break is what we need. He may be thinking the same. He has a backpack on the chair. I left a not on the table for him with no response. At this moment my thought is....what will be, will be.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Deucey. Always by my side. Love this furry guy.


Isn't it fantastic the loving you get from a dog- do you still have the two pups? Take heart, Mel, dear, that we are good listeners, and always someone will be around when you are- I see that you and Sonja were online at the same time. I must dig out my copy of the Serenity Prayer- it is special because it was a present from my Dad. Gone now more than 5 years.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it fantastic the loving you get from a dog- do you still have the two pups? Take heart, Mel, dear, that we are good listeners, and always someone will be around when you are- I see that you and Sonja were online at the same time. I must dig out my copy of the Serenity Prayer- it is special because it was a present from my Dad. Gone now more than 5 years.


I'm still here Julie that's the good thing about having an iPad it pings every time a message comes through and as I'm sat upstairs quietly knitting while they are all downstairs watching football I can keep up with TP quite easily . I think I should take the quiet part back as I keep singing " Let's twist again 
I think it has something to do with I'm knitting a hat with Lt and RT s in it 😀
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out
> Sonja


I'm glad the visit went well. Tell him to try Vaseline petroleum jelly in the dry areasmof his nose, that shouod help. My DH gets nosebleeds in winter from our terribly dry air, the Vaseline really helps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the visit went well. Tell him to try Vaseline petroleum jelly in the dry areasmof his nose, that shouod help. My DH gets nosebleeds in winter from our terribly dry air, the Vaseline really helps.


Thanks Bonnie I will tell him 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: a bit like Purple and your age being the size of your shoes!
> Early morning here- sun not quite up, although day has broken. I hate it at this point knowing that all too soon we will go backwards into Summer Time- I really don't like that first month of darker mornings again. Wish they would leave us on Summer Time all year!


Do you turn your clock back this time of year? Here it is spring forward & fall back but thankfully our Province is one of the few places that stays on the same time all year long. I've noticed the days getting much shorter, it's totally dark now by 8:30


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, sorry things aren't going well. Take care, hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm still here Julie that's the good thing about having an iPad it pings every time a message comes through and as I'm sat upstairs quietly knitting while they are all downstairs watching football I can keep up with TP quite easily . I think I should take the quiet part back as I keep singing " Let's twist again
> I think it has something to do with I'm knitting a hat with Lt and RT s in it 😀
> Sonja


Thanks for another giggle, Sonja! I don't have a fancy i-pad, much as I would love one! it sounds great! I must rush to the kitchen and cook, because the Elders have asked for lunch not dinner- and I thought I had more time- ah well- everything happening today! So glad your boy was able to call by. I make it nearly 8-30 pm., for you- hope the twisted hat looks good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you turn your clock back this time of year? Here it is spring forward & fall back but thankfully our Province is one of the few places that stays on the same time all year long. I've noticed the days getting much shorter, it's totally dark now by 8:30


No no, I realised it would look like that- we do go forward- it is just the effect is to make morning darker for the first month before the sun 'catches up' with the time change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, Chris was able to get the keys on Monday afternoon, he has been and had the carpet measuring man round, so things are progressing.[/quopj


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you turn your clock back this time of year? Here it is spring forward & fall back but thankfully our Province is one of the few places that stays on the same time all year long. I've noticed the days getting much shorter, it's totally dark now by 8:30


We turn our clocks back and forward . We are on summertime now but like you the days are definitly getting shorter . It's 8.43 not totally dark but it's getting there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We turn our clocks back and forward . We are on summertime now but like you the days are definitly getting shorter . It's 8.43 not totally dark but it's getting there


Whereas, of course for us it is the opposite- definitely longer days- slightly better weather at the moment- but very unpredictable. 
I just found this on face book, from mjs! Appealed to my sense of humour!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas, of course for us it is the opposite- definitely longer days- slightly better weather at the moment- but very unpredictable.
> I just found this on face book, from mjs! Appealed to my sense of humour!


That's funny 😀
We still have lovely warm weather here had rain the last 4 days but only at late evening or during night . Best time to have it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny 😀
> We still have lovely warm weather here had rain the last 4 days but only at late evening or during night . Best time to have it
> Sonja


But I think Yorkshire has been an exception to much of the UK! Be interesting to know what it has been like for Chris and Lin to the south of you, (Kathleendoris and Melyn)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie. The cartoon is very funny :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie. The cartoon is very funny :XD:


I wonder if he has had them all neutered?!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But I think Yorkshire has been an exception to much of the UK! Be interesting to know what it has been like for Chris and Lin to the south of you, (Kathleendoris and Melyn)


I think a lot of the UK has definitly been wet were as we have been really dry 
Just realised I have lost a stitch somewhere will have to twist backwards to find it , knew it was going to good 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think a lot of the UK has definitly been wet were as we have been really dry
> Just realised I have lost a stitch somewhere will have to twist backwards to find it , knew it was going to good
> Sonja


let us know when you locate it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> let us know when you locate it!


I'm thinking one of the right twists on the row below . I'm nearly there so should be able to tell exactly where in a minute
Sonja

All sorted and back on track


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Chris was able to get the keys on Monday afternoon, he has been and had the carpet measuring man round, so things are progressing.[/quopj
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking one of the right twists on the row below . I'm nearly there so should be able to tell exactly where in a minute
> Sonja
> 
> All sorted and back on track


It is so much better to have it correct, rather than fudging!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so much better to have it correct, rather than fudging!


Yes especially when it's the twists that make the pattern stand out . Only got9 rounds left to do which is a good job as I tried it on and it seems to be a touch big , but I'm thinking the decrease rounds will pull it in a bit 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out
> Sonja


That all sounds very positive Sonja. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That all sounds very positive Sonja. :thumbup:


Yes it does . He is back in hospital a week today for more chemo so will see how that goes 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes especially when it's the twists that make the pattern stand out . Only got9 rounds left to do which is a good job as I tried it on and it seems to be a touch big , but I'm thinking the decrease rounds will pull it in a bit
> Sonja


I am now wondering, is this for yourself? I've lost track exactly, of what you are working on.
All the very best for your boy's next round of Chemo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am now wondering, is this for yourself? I've lost track exactly, of what you are working on.
> All the very best for your boy's next round of Chemo.


I was going to make a chunky cardi but it turned into a ladies hat for some reason. I m using the whickerwork stitch which I like but I don't know if I like the hat we'll see 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to make a chunky cardi but it turned into a ladies hat for some reason. I m using the whickerwork stitch which I like but I don't know if I like the hat we'll see
> Sonja


lapse of concentration!? (perhaps?)


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Julie Its been raining almost non stop here in my part of Kent day and night, am hoping it will be fine on Sunday because I have a stall booked at a craft fair and its all outside, fingers crossed. Glad you have your house to yourself again. lyn



Lurker 2 said:


> But I think Yorkshire has been an exception to much of the UK! Be interesting to know what it has been like for Chris and Lin to the south of you, (Kathleendoris and Melyn)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lapse of concentration!? (perhaps?)


No I just changed my mind now got a few hats lined up along with the child's hood pattern I'm trying to make and a bear hood hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

melyn said:


> Julie Its been raining almost non stop here in my part of Kent day and night, am hoping it will be fine on Sunday because I have a stall booked at a craft fair and its all outside, fingers crossed. Glad you have your house to yourself again. lyn


I will keep my fingers crossed that you have a lovely sunny day and a good selling day 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Mazel tov (also spelled mazal tov, or mazel tof) are Hebrew words that literally translated mean good luck. In practice, mazel tov is usually said to mean Congratulations!

One can expect to hear people shout mazel tov at Jewish weddings just after the groom breaks the glass, at brit milah (bris) ceremonies, and at bar/bat mitzvahs. Mazel tov is an appropriate response to any good news, from an engagement to a graduation, a new job, a new house, or any other honor or milestone.

newborn baby - Some people avoid saying mazel tov to a pregnant woman out of superstition that something might happen to the baby. Instead, it is customary to say bshaah tovah, meaning at a good time. The implicit wish is that the baby will be born healthy and safeat which point mazel tov would be an appropriate greeting.



sugarsugar said:


> RE Sam... mazel tof ?? I was going to ask the very same thing Julie, but I was afraid everyone might know the answer except me LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right - a little typo there. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is a Jewish expression used to express congratulations. The "tof" should be spelled "tov".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sonja - may he continue to improve and totally beat this thing that he is fighting. sending tons of healing energy his way. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is good Cathy at least once it's done it will be one thing less that you have to think about
> Sounds like your mum is really settling in I'm glad
> 
> We are getting a visit from my son this afternoon , he finally feels up to getting out and about for a little while at least . We have been going to his house especially his brothers they have been watching the football with him as he has still been really tired to do anything else . He has a lovely oxygen machine in his living room with tubing that will reach about anywhere in the house but he doesn't need it as much now and he finally feels more alert in himself . So yesterday he went for a short trip out to the chemist and today he's coming here
> Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...It is so wonderful that you got to spend some time with your oldest son today. What a blessing. I can't wait to see your newest knits. You are right up there with our ninja knitter, Mel.

Mel...I hope you stay healthy with all this undesired stress in your life right now. 

Julie...Glad you have your freedom back. How is the Gansey coming along?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted by Gottastch (Kathy Johnson) on facebook, thought it worth copying.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie Its been raining almost non stop here in my part of Kent day and night, am hoping it will be fine on Sunday because I have a stall booked at a craft fair and its all outside, fingers crossed. Glad you have your house to yourself again. lyn


Fingers crossed ther weather turns nice for you on Sunday and Monday as well. Good luck with your stall at the craft fair.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i have a suggestion for your son's nose - having been on continuous oxygen for 20+ years i am kind of an expert - lol - if you get a tube of ky - squeeze a bit on a q-tip -and coat the inside of his nostril several times a day should stop the drying out. ky is water based so it doesn't dry out very fast. i use it especially at night time which seems to be the time my nose tends to dry up. such good news of him being able to be out and about. the only way to go is up from here on. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the elders are coming for lunch? ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for another giggle, Sonja! I don't have a fancy i-pad, much as I would love one! it sounds great! I must rush to the kitchen and cook, because the Elders have asked for lunch not dinner- and I thought I had more time- ah well- everything happening today! So glad your boy was able to call by. I make it nearly 8-30 pm., for you- hope the twisted hat looks good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - i have a suggestion for your son't nose - having been on continuous oxygen for 20+ years i am kind of an expert - lol - if you get a tube of ky - squeeze a bit on a q-tip -and coat the inside of his nostril several times a day should stop the drying out. ky is water based so it doesn't dry out very fast. i use it especially at night time which seems to be the time my nose tends to dry up. such good news of him being able to be out and about. the only way to go is up from here on. --- sam


Thanks Sam I will let him know 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and my humor also julie - loved it. i especially like the old lady licking her leg. i don't think i could get my leg up that far. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas, of course for us it is the opposite- definitely longer days- slightly better weather at the moment- but very unpredictable.
> I just found this on face book, from mjs! Appealed to my sense of humour!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out
> Sonja


I'm sure he felt good getting out for a while. How relieved you must be to see him looking and sounding better


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Matthew, wonderful dog..you have the wrinkled skin down pat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may i have the directions for the whickerwork stitch - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I was going to make a chunky cardi but it turned into a ladies hat for some reason. I m using the whickerwork stitch which I like but I don't know if I like the hat we'll see
> Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: a bit like Purple and your age being the size of your shoes!
> Early morning here- sun not quite up, although day has broken. I hate it at this point knowing that all too soon we will go backwards into Summer Time- I really don't like that first month of darker mornings again. Wish they would leave us on Summer Time all year!


But then in winter I would struggle to get out of bed at all. It's around 8 before my body wants to get up in winter- imagine if that was 9!
Love the weather we have now- cold enough to wear warm jumpers etc but not cold enough to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sonja...It is so wonderful that you got to spend some time with your oldest son today. What a blessing. I can't wait to see your newest knits. You are right up there with our ninja knitter, Mel.
> 
> Mel...I hope you stay healthy with all this undesired stress in your life right now.
> 
> Julie...Glad you have your freedom back. How is the Gansey coming along?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening from Great Bend. We have had a lovely day, what I thought was going to be s quiet day turned into a busy day. Got nearly all my errands done today. 
The sky has been giving such lovely displays all day with the clouds. 

Seth learning to chop large weeds down, he was so proud of himself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am thinking that a break is what we need. He may be thinking the same. He has a backpack on the chair. I left a not on the table for him with no response. At this moment my thought is....what will be, will be.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Deucey. Always by my side. Love this furry guy.


Thats not sounding good Mel. Are you able to get some help to work through the issues- ideally both of you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm still here Julie that's the good thing about having an iPad it pings every time a message comes through and as I'm sat upstairs quietly knitting while they are all downstairs watching football I can keep up with TP quite easily . I think I should take the quiet part back as I keep singing " Let's twist again
> I think it has something to do with I'm knitting a hat with Lt and RT s in it 😀
> Sonja


I quickly worked out how to turn off the pings. I use it to read at night so I don't need a light. The pings weren't exactlly appreciated in the middle of the night.

Went into my emails and not one notification from KP overnight- shouldn't have been blocked again as I set KP as a not spam after the last time. But see what happens. Not unusual for one topic to stop getting referrals but not usually all of them. See what happens as I find my missing ones.
Notifications coming again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam I will let him know
> Sonja


It does work, after Sam first posted last year I tried it my nose dries out during the winter months with the furnace on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you turn your clock back this time of year? Here it is spring forward & fall back but thankfully our Province is one of the few places that stays on the same time all year long. I've noticed the days getting much shorter, it's totally dark now by 8:30


We are graudually getting lighter later- we will change times later but not just yet-first Sunday in October I just checked!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great drawing there Matthew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to make a chunky cardi but it turned into a ladies hat for some reason. I m using the whickerwork stitch which I like but I don't know if I like the hat we'll see
> Sonja


Not much difference between a cardigan and a hat! But it's sure to be beautiful as all the stuff of yours is (well that we see)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, I hope that you have someone who can come to be with you at this troubling time for you. Have you had a word with the doctor or a social worker?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am thinking that a break is what we need. He may be thinking the same. He has a backpack on the chair. I left a not on the table for him with no response. At this moment my thought is....what will be, will be.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Deucey. Always by my side. Love this furry guy.


You do not need this kind of stress right now. Sending hugs your way


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> A beautiful day weather wise. Enjoying getting ready for a small luncheon with my mother and sister and cousin!!! Fun to make a fuss over mom!!


The table looks exquisite! What lucky ladies, I imagine they all felt like royalty. What a lovely garden and porch. I remember as little girls my mother would set the table with her good China and serve tea to u. Fancy sandwiches, cakes the works.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everybody for the overwhelming support. As I told Sam. I love all of you on ktp.&#128149;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if he has had them all neutered?!!!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everybody for the overwhelming support. As I told Sam. I love all of you on ktp.💕


We love you too. We want you to stay healthy and continue getting better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Julie Its been raining almost non stop here in my part of Kent day and night, am hoping it will be fine on Sunday because I have a stall booked at a craft fair and its all outside, fingers crossed. Glad you have your house to yourself again. lyn


So it has to be the North that has had the good weather- but certainly not the East Coast of Scotland, so far as I am aware! Indeed hoping your Craft Fair can go ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The housing situation is a big relief!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I just changed my mind now got a few hats lined up along with the child's hood pattern I'm trying to make and a bear hood hat


 :thumbup: Fair enough!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Matthew, wonderful dog..you have the wrinkled skin down pat. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja...It is so wonderful that you got to spend some time with your oldest son today. What a blessing. I can't wait to see your newest knits. You are right up there with our ninja knitter, Mel.
> 
> Mel...I hope you stay healthy with all this undesired stress in your life right now.
> 
> Julie...Glad you have your freedom back. How is the Gansey coming along?


It is good to be able to organise myself! No knitting as yet, today- it has been a kitchen morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the elders are coming for lunch? ---- sam


They will pick up the meal at 12 -30 or there abouts, but I can't have them visit when I am on my own- Mission Protocol- there have been allegations made, and the Mission is super careful, not to put the Elders in a compromising situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and my humor also julie - loved it. i especially like the old lady licking her leg. i don't think i could get my leg up that far. lol --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But then in winter I would struggle to get out of bed at all. It's around 8 before my body wants to get up in winter- imagine if that was 9!
> Love the weather we have now- cold enough to wear warm jumpers etc but not cold enough to feel uncomfortable.


whereas I am lucky to remain in bed much past 5 am., so many years now of habit.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 8:40pm and Gage and I are off to bed in 20 minutes. I will post the progress on my shawl. Don't know if I really like the way the colors show on the right side of the work. Will post before I decide to frog or not. Just wanted something mindless to have on the needles right now. 

Hugs and love to each and everyone. &#128150;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8:40pm and Gage and I are off to bed in 20 minutes. I will post the progress on my shawl. Don't know if I really like the way the colors show on the right side of the work. Will post before I decide to frog or not. Just wanted something mindless to have on the needles right now.
> 
> Hugs and love to each and everyone. 💖


Have a good night. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8:40pm and Gage and I are off to bed in 20 minutes. I will post the progress on my shawl. Don't know if I really like the way the colors show on the right side of the work. Will post before I decide to frog or not. Just wanted something mindless to have on the needles right now.
> 
> Hugs and love to each and everyone. 💖


I do know the feeling of needing the mindless at times, although I've never quite been in the position you are. But back in 1987 when the ex had finally broken my spirit, and Mwyffanwy at 15 was able to insist they went into fostercare, I ended up in hospital 4 months. Knitting was what kept me sane. I did over time progress to really complex intarsia work, more particularly for the older girl, because Bronwen at 12 was already such a gifted knitter. She knitted one of the Beatrix Potter jumpers, I think it was the one with foxgloves, in mohair. 
You CAN do it Mel, you have shown so much strength- you will survive.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8:40pm and Gage and I are off to bed in 20 minutes. I will post the progress on my shawl. Don't know if I really like the way the colors show on the right side of the work. Will post before I decide to frog or not. Just wanted something mindless to have on the needles right now.
> 
> Hugs and love to each and everyone. 💖


Hugs and love back to you and Gage. Peaceful dreams


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Turning in for the night. Thought I'd leave you with a couple photos taken just as it was getting dark. 

Healing energies going out to those in need and Hugs for all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just to let everyone know that Pearlone has been taklen into hospital with a perforated colon, she is now out of intensive care. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. Thank you. X


Thank you for posting. And thank you to Rookie for emailing me. She should be getting a surprise in the mail in the next few days! Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Spider - your table setting and sun room look so inviting. I'll bet everyone had a wonderful time.
> 
> Julie - your boarder probably should have gone to family in the first place. Glad that is over.
> 
> ...


I want to thank you all for the kind comments and wishes. Mom was so excited to get here. We talked about old times and her family members. She is the only one left on her side and dads. My cousin is one of many but as little girls she and my sister and I were close in age and played together quite a bit.
Prayers for Shirley and family.
Melody, hope there are smiling faces at your house soon.
Julie, glad you and Ringo have your space back.
Totally understand about the not sleeping. It's after 11 pm here and I am wide awake. My husband wants me to do a sleep study and I said what are they going to tell me I can't sleep? If I use an Ambien that will work. But I seem to need the tv on to fall asleep. 
More company coming for Sat and Sunday. College football games start and we are hosting some college friends. 
Hugs to you all and I would love to have you all here. 
Hope sleep comes to all when you crawl into your beds.
Sonia, so wonderful your son could come.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I'm another one who says the week has flown by! I'm looking forward to continuing the things I 've learned at the KAP. I'm so glad I finally learned how to spin on a hand spindle! I'd tried before but couldn't get it. also the thrummed mits are fun and the braiding.
> Sam looks like the recipes are yummy. I like the sound of the Phyllo pizza.
> I had an incident at Walmart Saturday night where I'm afraid I might have sold beer to an under-age Amish boy with a fake ID. It upset me and I talked to the manager about not cashiering any more because I did not want the responsibility. He said everyone who works at Walmart has to cashier since I don't want to risk that again I said I would put in my 2 week notice and he said OK. So I guess I'll be looking for another job where I don't have to do that. Maybe some might think this not a problem it really bothers me. I'm asking you all to pray I'll find another job.


I can't say I blame you, it's stressful to have that responsibility and not be able to choose not to cashier. You'll find another job in no time, I hope, an even better one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm so far behind, but Monday I did get all the cukes pickled, 6 pint jars of bread & butter and 3 pint and a half jars of dill and 6 quart jars of dill. I know we'll have more at the end of the week, so it will be relish this weekend. Yesterday was knit group and laundry, today we went to Cheyenne, I'm pooped. 
Well, I think I'll read backwards while I watch "Steampunk'd".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Turning in for the night. Thought I'd leave you with a couple photos taken just as it was getting dark.
> 
> Healing energies going out to those in need and Hugs for all.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just remember Mel, there is always someone here to listen and I never feel anyone judging any of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


Wonderful that Matthew has gotten a scholarship, that is awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from Great Bend. We have had a lovely day, what I thought was going to be s quiet day turned into a busy day. Got nearly all my errands done today.
> The sky has been giving such lovely displays all day with the clouds.
> 
> Seth learning to chop large weeds down, he was so proud of himself.


Seth is getting so big, it's hard to believe that he's 5 already. 
The sky looks so cool.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm so far behind, but Monday I did get all the cukes pickled, 6 pint jars of bread & butter and 3 pint and a half jars of dill and 6 quart jars of dill. I know we'll have more at the end of the week, so it will be relish this weekend. Yesterday was knit group and laundry, today we went to Cheyenne, I'm pooped.
> Well, I think I'll read backwards while I watch "Steampunk'd".


Wow, wish I was next door, would bake you something in exchange for some of the pickles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja...It is so wonderful that you got to spend some time with your oldest son today. What a blessing. I can't wait to see your newest knits. You are right up there with our ninja knitter, Mel.
> 
> Mel...I hope you stay healthy with all this undesired stress in your life right now.
> 
> Julie...Glad you have your freedom back. How is the Gansey coming along?


Matthews done a fabulous job on Rocco.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Wow, wish I was next door, would bake you something in exchange for some of the pickles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm going to back cinnamon rolls in the morning.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing Seth is quite the young man!!! I could use a great trimmer. I do all the trimming here myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if he has had them all neutered?!!!!!


 :shock: 
:XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I was thinking the same thing Seth is quite the young man!!! I could use a great trimmer. I do all the trimming here myself.


Me too, I still don't know how I end up being the one using the long handled lopers. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Very funny! I read it to DH and he said he had heard that if you don't grow up by 50 you don't have to!


Oh goody!!!! I will never grow up, I will never grow up!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted by Gottastch (Kathy Johnson) on facebook, thought it worth copying.


Very good! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are so sorry for this sad chapter being added to your life. You & DH & Rita & Amie are wrapped in the gentlest of prayers & care.


Oh Shirley, from me too, hugs and comfort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very good! :thumbup:


That was what I thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yummy sounds just as good. Seth and I are enjoying a bacon sandwich this morning.
> Set says mmmm nana you should make that pastry.


That looks good, love bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> A beautiful day weather wise. Enjoying getting ready for a small luncheon with my mother and sister and cousin!!! Fun to make a fuss over mom!!


How lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go mathew - a scholarship means they think you are very good and so do we. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Not much difference between a cardigan and a hat! But it's sure to be beautiful as all the stuff of yours is (well that we see)


Thanks Margaret I have got a nearly finished ugly cardy that I have got a plan for if I ever finish it . The yarn was lovely but it knit up so ugly and I did show my sheep that looked like mini at at from Star Wars they put me off making animals for nearly a year now 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you 😀😊😀


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Seth is getting so big, it's hard to believe that he's 5 already.
> The sky looks so cool.


I Know and he starts school next week too. He tries to be so independent, I hope he listens to his teacher. My baby is growing up now, the last grandchild to start school. At least until the other three start having babies. Which I hope is a few years away yet. 😳😳😍😍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for bed --- sam


Good night Sam! Yes it sure is seems it's nearly time to be waking up. Sleep well and stay warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that Matthew has gotten a scholarship, that is awesome!


Ditto from me too Mary and his new drawing is fantastic . Looks so real I just expect it to get down and shake it's fur 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I Know and he starts school next week too. He tries to be so independent, I hope he listens to his teacher. My baby is growing up now, the last grandchild to start school. At least until the other three start having babies. Which I hope is a few years away yet. 😳😳😍😍


He will listen and you already know he loves to learn . Will there be a few tears ? You know they are growing up when they start school 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> I was thinking the same thing Seth is quite the young man!!! I could use a great trimmer. I do all the trimming here myself.


Thank you, we try to instill good in all the children. Seth loves to help out and is happiest then. I have promised to let him help out trimming again tomorrow morning. My sister is visiting Mum so we will head over there for most of the day. I'm sure he can help Granny with trimming too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, we try to instill good in all the children. Seth loves to help out and is happiest then. I have promised to let him help out trimming again tomorrow morning. My sister is visiting Mum so we will head over there for most of the day. I'm sure he can help Granny with trimming too.


It's so cute isn't it when they want to help , my youngest used to follow my round the garden with his toy lawnmower and in the house with his own little mop and bucket .now he disappears as soon as I start tidying up 😀


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He will listen and you already know he loves to learn . Will there be a few tears ? You know they are growing up when they start school
> Sonja


Oh yes there will be tears for sure. Although a break will be good for a few days. I have spent more time with Seth before starting school than a the other grandchildren. the house will seem so very quiet each day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's so cute isn't it when they want to help , my youngest used to follow my round the garden with his toy lawnmower and in the house with his own little mop and bucket .now he disappears as soon as I start tidying up 😀


Yes it is cute when they do that. My older ones will most times still help out with any work there is to be done. The younger three not so much and most of the grands vanish at the met mention of work. 😁😬


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, I still don't know how I end up being the one using the long handled lopers. :roll:


I enjoy using the long handled lopers. It gets muscles I dont normally get to use. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Margaret I have got a nearly finished ugly cardy that I have got a plan for if I ever finish it . The yarn was lovely but it knit up so ugly and I did show my sheep that looked like mini at at from Star Wars they put me off making animals for nearly a year now
> Sonja


I remember seeing those sheep and thinking how cute you referenced Star Wars. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Back to sleep for me before Setb arrives for another day of fun and adventure. 

Love and hugs to all


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Back to sleep for me before Setb arrives for another day of fun and adventure.
> 
> Love and hugs to all


Good night sleep tight and for me it's time to get moving on the day 
Beautiful blue skies again so will take mishka for a nice long walk first 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good Cathy at least once it's done it will be one thing less that you have to think about
> Sounds like your mum is really settling in I'm glad
> 
> We are getting a visit from my son this afternoon , he finally feels up to getting out and about for a little while at least . We have been going to his house especially his brothers they have been watching the football with him as he has still been really tired to do anything else . He has a lovely oxygen machine in his living room with tubing that will reach about anywhere in the house but he doesn't need it as much now and he finally feels more alert in himself . So yesterday he went for a short trip out to the chemist and today he's coming here
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it was a mixture of both Bonnie plus they have him on morphine which was making him zombified as he called it, but by the week end he was feeling much better which we could tell because he was chatting more and texting more . To day was really good apart from the portable oxygen bottle he brought with him and never used he looked well . He never coughed once all the time he was here . He still has nose bleeds but thinks that is the nose piece from the oxygen irratating his nose and drying it out
> 
> Sonya tell your son to make sure his oxygen flow is set right. My DH gets nose bleeds if the flow is too high.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> We love you too. We want you to stay healthy and continue getting better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it has to be the North that has had the good weather- but certainly not the East Coast of Scotland, so far as I am aware! Indeed hoping your Craft Fair can go ahead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The housing situation is a big relief!


Nor the West Coast! Raining again today. :-(


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


Matthew's drawing is great!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Matthew that is a superb drawing of Rocco. You have an amazing talent.
Marilynn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if he has had them all neutered?!!!!!


That is very funny :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking one of the right twists on the row below . I'm nearly there so should be able to tell exactly where in a minute
> Sonja
> 
> All sorted and back on track


I am glad you found it. It is infuriating when that happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


How great that he got the scholarship- give him my congratulations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 8:40pm and Gage and I are off to bed in 20 minutes. I will post the progress on my shawl. Don't know if I really like the way the colors show on the right side of the work. Will post before I decide to frog or not. Just wanted something mindless to have on the needles right now.
> 
> Hugs and love to each and everyone. 💖


Mindless sounds good for now- there are times when it is all we can do.But it helps keep us goign as well. Praying htat you all have peace in a tough situation- and that Gage will then settle down.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pacer, Rocco is great. Matthew goes from strength to strength.
Edit I have just seen he has a scholarship. Well done and well deserved!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes there will be tears for sure. Although a break will be good for a few days. I have spent more time with Seth before starting school than a the other grandchildren. the house will seem so very quiet each day.


Help prepare you both for November- and especially Seth as you will be starting a new exciting life.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Sonya your son sure got lots of tips for his nose bleeds&#128521; 
Marilynn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, I love the photos especially the little gardener!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Clearing out a house is depressing when it for this type of reason isn't it? But at least it is almost done. One less thing on your plate after that.


It sure is. Mum lived there for 15 years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is good Cathy at least once it's done it will be one thing less that you have to think about
> Sounds like your mum is really settling in I'm glad
> 
> We are getting a visit from my son this afternoon , he finally feels up to getting out and about for a little while at least . We have been going to his house especially his brothers they have been watching the football with him as he has still been really tired to do anything else . He has a lovely oxygen machine in his living room with tubing that will reach about anywhere in the house but he doesn't need it as much now and he finally feels more alert in himself . So yesterday he went for a short trip out to the chemist and today he's coming here
> Sonja


I am glad he feels up to visiting you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> sugarsugar said:
> 
> 
> > I got a bit achieved today, went to mums unit and brought home bags of stuff to go through... I need to decide keep and not keep. Packed her Summer clothes into a suitcase ready for when its Summer and then I can swap with the clothes she has with her now. Theres not much left in the unit now, my neighbour is going to pick up the rest with me on Sat with his trailer and it will be stored here. Then just really the floors to do and a quick go over the windows and I will be done. I will go again tomorrow to pick up her pot plants and a couple of outdoor chairs. Then I came home and sorted some of it out, did washing, cooked chow mein.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I will do the best I can. All I can do. ☺


Thinking of you. HUGS


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear Sonya. He must be feeling a little stronger. Hope it continues. When does he have his next chemo?
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Nor the West Coast! Raining again today. :-(


Sorry to hear that Kate you really have had a rotten summer weather wise 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you found it. It is infuriating when that happens.


Especially when I was nearly finished just doing the Pom Pom now to go on top 
What about you Norma what's on your needles . Are you still knitting gorgeous shawls ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Well Sonya your son sure got lots of tips for his nose bleeds😉
> Marilynn


He did Marilynn and I have passed them all along . One of them will surely work for him 
 Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, I love the photos especially the little gardener!!


They are lovely and Seth is so cute . He has grown and changed from a little toddler to a young boy just in the months I've been here 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I Know and he starts school next week too. He tries to be so independent, I hope he listens to his teacher. My baby is growing up now, the last grandchild to start school. At least until the other three start having babies. Which I hope is a few years away yet. 😳😳😍😍


Oh wow, school! Is he excitied?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that Kate you really have had a rotten summer weather wise
> Sonja


It really has been the worst summer that I can remember! We have had the odd nice day, but they have been few and far between, and when they do come the next day is usually rain again. On Tuesday of this week it was beautiful & I was in shorts (only round the back mind you as I wouldn't want to scare the neighbours :shock: ) and today I've got on a heavy cardigan! DH & I are off to Gran Canaria (one of the Canary Islands) next Monday for a week and am I looking forward to some sun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, school! Is he excitied?


Hard to believe Seth is age for school already. I hope he enjoys it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am coming in from page 73, so I don't know if anyone has already posted-
*Machriste  *
has her birthday today.
Happy, Happy Day, and hoping that all is going well in your new job, and that Anniecat has settled well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nor the West Coast! Raining again today. :-(


I knew Glasgow was not good- and you are not that far away! Forgot to mention that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pacer, Rocco is great. Matthew goes from strength to strength.
> Edit I have just seen he has a scholarship. Well done and well deserved!


from me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Especially when I was nearly finished just doing the Pom Pom now to go on top
> What about you Norma what's on your needles . Are you still knitting gorgeous shawls ?
> Sonja


Yes, at the moment I have an Advent scarf that Lace Party are doing as a KAL. It is a different lace pattern everyday. I also am designing an entralac shawl. My own pattern and method. That has been tinked a few times but is getting there now :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I knew Glasgow was not good- and you are not that far away! Forgot to mention that!


Only about 35 miles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kate a sunshine holiday is an excellent plan :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Kate a sunshine holiday is an excellent plan :thumbup:


Booked it before the "summer" and am I glad I did!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 73, so I don't know if anyone has already posted-
> *Machriste  *
> has her birthday today.
> Happy, Happy Day, and hoping that all is going well in your new job, and that Anniecat has settled well.


Happy Birthday from me, too. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Booked it before the "summer" and am I glad I did!


Really good forward planning :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Macristie- have a wonderful day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Machriste!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Only about 35 miles.


When I up-graded to Windows 10 I lost all my weatherbugs- I've not gone hunting yet, to see if they are still possible. Not always but sometimes, Largs shows up as different from Glasgow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I up-graded to Windows 10 I lost all my weatherbugs- I've not gone hunting yet, to see if they are still possible. Not always but sometimes, Largs shows up as different from Glasgow!


And it can be. I used to work in Saltcoats which is 14 miles from Largs and the weather could be different there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Kate a sunshine holiday is an excellent plan :thumbup:


Wouldn't mind a little real sunshine myself! It is still chilly around here, besides it is night-time. 
I spoke with Fan earlier, she has been busy planting roses (she had a small windfall!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Matthew on the scholarship! Loved the newest dog picture.



pacer said:


> Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Matthew's drawing is great!


I get tired of repeating myself, but that does not mean I disagree. Matthew, dogs are not embarrassed about their bodies, to my knowledge, but I could recognise your dilemma, trying to make this change to your last drawing- because you like to be able to work exactly. 
*Pacer* would you add my compliments to those Matthew has already received for his latest drawing- it is great that he has won the Scholarship (have I remembered that right?).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Especially love the photo with the moon between the leaves. You have a talent with photography.


NanaCaren said:


> Turning in for the night. Thought I'd leave you with a couple photos taken just as it was getting dark.
> 
> Healing energies going out to those in need and Hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very funny :XD: :XD:


I once encountered a joke on this theme- a little old lady hoped in the next life to marry her cat, but he was neutered, and the nub of the joke was that in the next life the cat laughed at her and walked away. Wish I had a more accurate memory of it, it was worded so brilliantly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I watched Steampunk'd for the first time last night. Interesting show. Can't decide if I quite get it or not.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm so far behind, but Monday I did get all the cukes pickled, 6 pint jars of bread & butter and 3 pint and a half jars of dill and 6 quart jars of dill. I know we'll have more at the end of the week, so it will be relish this weekend. Yesterday was knit group and laundry, today we went to Cheyenne, I'm pooped.
> Well, I think I'll read backwards while I watch "Steampunk'd".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And it can be. I used to work in Saltcoats which is 14 miles from Largs and the weather could be different there!


Right! had to google Saltcoats- I see it is on the way to Prestwick from you. Further down the coast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I once encountered a joke on this theme- a little old lady hoped in the next life to marry her cat, but he was neutered, and the nub of the joke was that in the next life the cat laughed at her and walked away. Wish I had a more accurate memory of it, it was worded so brilliantly.


That sounds funny too :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds funny too :thumbup:


Wish I had a better memory for jokes!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It really has been the worst summer that I can remember! We have had the odd nice day, but they have been few and far between, and when they do come the next day is usually rain again. On Tuesday of this week it was beautiful & I was in shorts (only round the back mind you as I wouldn't want to scare the neighbours :shock: ) and today I've got on a heavy cardigan! DH & I are off to Gran Canaria (one of the Canary Islands) next Monday for a week and am I looking forward to some sun!


That sounds ideal Kate. Have a fabulous time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 73, so I don't know if anyone has already posted-
> *Machriste  *
> has her birthday today.
> Happy, Happy Day, and hoping that all is going well in your new job, and that Anniecat has settled well.


Ditto... Happy Birthday from me too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Machriste. Hope it's all going fine in the house.

Kate - enjoy your holiday.

NanaCaren - Seth sure is growing up. Give him a hug from DGS and me.

Off to make breakfast and then get some housework done.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Machristie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Machriste! As cmaliza would say....glad you were born!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It really has been the worst summer that I can remember! We have had the odd nice day, but they have been few and far between, and when they do come the next day is usually rain again. On Tuesday of this week it was beautiful & I was in shorts (only round the back mind you as I wouldn't want to scare the neighbours :shock: ) and today I've got on a heavy cardigan! DH & I are off to Gran Canaria (one of the Canary Islands) next Monday for a week and am I looking forward to some sun!


I bet you are counting the days down . Everyone needs some sunshine 
Have a lovely relaxing time
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 73, so I don't know if anyone has already posted-
> *Machriste  *
> has her birthday today.
> Happy, Happy Day, and hoping that all is going well in your new job, and that Anniecat has settled well.


Happy birthday from me too . Hope you are having a lovely day and that you are loving your new job
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, it's gone one a.m., here, time to head back to bed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, at the moment I have an Advent scarf that Lace Party are doing as a KAL. It is a different lace pattern everyday. I also am designing an entralac shawl. My own pattern and method. That has been tinked a few times but is getting there now :thumbup:


I've seen an advent scarf . Yours will be lovely . Good luck not that you will need it with designing your entralac scarf 
Haven't tried entralac yet but I will . I really like some of the patterns I have seen 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, at the moment I have an Advent scarf that Lace Party are doing as a KAL. It is a different lace pattern everyday. I also am designing an entralac shawl. My own pattern and method. That has been tinked a few times but is getting there now :thumbup:


I've seen an advent scarf . Yours will be lovely . Good luck not that you will need it with designing your entralac scarf 
Haven't tried entralac yet but I will . I really like some of the patterns I have seen 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's so cute isn't it when they want to help , my youngest used to follow my round the garden with his toy lawnmower and in the house with his own little mop and bucket .now he disappears as soon as I start tidying up 😀


It seems soon as they are big enough to actually do a job they lose interest :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I will do the best I can. All I can do. ☺


~~~And our hearts are with all of you...with strength and love.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I will let him know. He was having a nervous breakdown doing this drawing which we attributed to not have his anti-anxiety meds for a few days. Being autistic is a challenge to him. He is finding ways to cope with it. He finally pulled the picture all together and did a wonderful job. (He decided that the dog needed to be modest so he found a way to draw it without showing the privates.) I think he did quite well with that as well. I really love the wrinkled skin on this dog. Tomorrow Matthew will register for his fall art class. He got a scholarship awarded to him so we will only pay for the art fee.


~~~Congratulations to Matthew!

He has captured Rocco's loose wrinkled skin very well! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go mathew - a scholarship means they think you are very good and so do we. --- sam


~~~DITTO that! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen an advent scarf . Yours will be lovely . Good luck not that you will need it with designing your entralac scarf
> Haven't tried entralac yet but I will . I really like some of the patterns I have seen
> Sonja


Check out Rosemary Drysdale for Entrelac, Sonja- if you have not already encountered her work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It seems soon as they are big enough to actually do a job they lose interest :roll:


Do I hear an 'ouch' from Sam?!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 11am here and it is overcast out there. It has been cold out for the last few days. Felt like October weather out there. All the more reason to stay in and knit&#9786;

A friend is coming by to visit today. She will be taking a letter to fax to the case worker for our disability. I am requesting the steps I need to take to get my own disability cheque. Seeing as I have no idea when I will be going back to work. 

I will be working on my shawl today. 

Congratulations Matthew on your Art scholarship.&#9786;


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I am coming in from page 73, so I don't know if anyone has already posted-
Machriste 
has her birthday today.
Happy, Happy Day, and hoping that all is going well in your new job, and that Anniecat has settled well.



sugarsugar said:


> Ditto... Happy Birthday from me too


~~~Me, too! :thumbup: Glad you were born! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and my humor also julie - loved it. i especially like the old lady licking her leg. i don't think i could get my leg up that far. lol --- sam


I laughed at that one, too! Of course, I'd be the one in the back, playing with the yarn ball. LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 11am here and it is overcast out there. It has been cold out for the last few days. Felt like October weather out there. All the more reason to stay in and knit☺
> 
> A friend is coming by to visit today. She will be taking a letter to fax to the case worker for our disability. I am requesting the steps I need to take to get my own disability cheque. Seeing as I have no idea when I will be going back to work.
> 
> ...


~~~God speed to your friend. Glad you have someone to help. the sooner the better! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~God speed to your friend. Glad you have someone to help. the sooner the better! :thumbup:


I agree. I hope you get what you need as soon as possible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 11am here and it is overcast out there. It has been cold out for the last few days. Felt like October weather out there. All the more reason to stay in and knit☺
> 
> A friend is coming by to visit today. She will be taking a letter to fax to the case worker for our disability. I am requesting the steps I need to take to get my own disability cheque. Seeing as I have no idea when I will be going back to work.
> 
> ...


I hope your own disability check will be coming through quickly and go retroactive. Hope things are better today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh goodness I forgot to wish Machriste a Happy Birthday. Many happy returns &#127874;&#127880;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristi, have a wonderful birthday.
Seth is such a big boy now.
Matthew, love your dog pic.
Norma, I'm bad with geography so shall Google Canary Islands. Sun, beach, warm weather sound super.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All...one of the perks of being in Chicago while our neighbors are away...we get their CSA deliveries! Yea! We got one today...but I can't identify one of the greens in it. Can anyone tell me what I have in the bag...and maybe what to do with it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I laughed at that one, too! Of course, I'd be the one in the back, playing with the yarn ball. LOL


It was a huge ball!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...one of the perks of being in Chicago while our neighbors are away...we get their CSA deliveries! Yea! We got one today...but I can't identify one of the greens in it. Can anyone tell me what I have in the bag...and maybe what to do with it?


It is a Brassica leaf (of some sort) cabbage/Kale/Broccoli not sure which.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know we are not supposed to be political, but I was very relieved just now, to read the following news item on farming in Germany:


> First Minister Nicola Sturgeon went down on the farm to hear first-hand the trouble that farmers are experiencing with the weather, low prices and an ever-growing burden of red tape this week. She promised to take any action she could to help the industry. There's doom and gloom on the arable front with warnings of a disaster waiting to happen if farmers don't get a decent weather window soon to harvest the two vital Scottish crops of winter wheat and spring barley , but, despite misgivings from within the industry about a Scottish ban on GM technology, Germany has also decided not to allow its farmers to grow GM crops. Changes abound within auction marts again, with a change of ownership of the UK's largest sheep market at Longtown but more positive news of a restructuring of Caledonian Marts, which was also recently saved by 'White Knight' investment. Also, we have show reports from Abington, Strathardle and Lochaber, plus sale news from the Thainstone show calf sale, the first of the main breeding sheep sales and a look ahead to an exciting Blair Horse Trials.
> 
> Alasdair Fletcher,
> 
> Editor, The Scottish Farmer


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...one of the perks of being in Chicago while our neighbors are away...we get their CSA deliveries! Yea! We got one today...but I can't identify one of the greens in it. Can anyone tell me what I have in the bag...and maybe what to do with it?


Looks like a big Swiss chard....anything you make with spinach and kale, you can make with this. I like par boil them and then use them as lettuce cup type holders for ginger chicken stir fry. Could also be a collard green leaf --- same uses. Cut into ribbons and sautéed with olive oil and sprinkled with parmesan and garlic is the fastest way to cook them.

I would have hoped that they would have included some recipe cards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a big Swiss chard....anything you make with spinach and kale, you can make with this. I like par boil them and then use them as lettuce cup type holders for ginger chicken stir fry.


Not curly leaved enough to be the 'silver beet', as we know it here, Rookie. I did double check with google.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not curly leaved enough to be the 'silver beet', as we know it here, Rookie. I did double check with google.


I've had some from our local market that aren't curly at all...must be many different varieties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had some from our local market that aren't curly at all...must be many different varieties.


there is a botanical difference, between Beta Vulgaris and the Brassicas, Rookie, and in my opinion this is a Brassica.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna go too!!! --- sam



KateB said:


> It really has been the worst summer that I can remember! We have had the odd nice day, but they have been few and far between, and when they do come the next day is usually rain again. On Tuesday of this week it was beautiful & I was in shorts (only round the back mind you as I wouldn't want to scare the neighbours :shock: ) and today I've got on a heavy cardigan! DH & I are off to Gran Canaria (one of the Canary Islands) next Monday for a week and am I looking forward to some sun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy happy birthday machriste - hope the girls treated you royally. --- sam --- what word do you have of annie kitty?



Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming in from page 73, so I don't know if anyone has already posted-
> *Machriste  *
> has her birthday today.
> Happy, Happy Day, and hoping that all is going well in your new job, and that Anniecat has settled well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i actually read that as all children - i shouldn't have? lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Do I hear an 'ouch' from Sam?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't a clue? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...one of the perks of being in Chicago while our neighbors are away...we get their CSA deliveries! Yea! We got one today...but I can't identify one of the greens in it. Can anyone tell me what I have in the bag...and maybe what to do with it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i actually read that as all children - i shouldn't have? lol --- sam


Possibility! I heard it as all 'male' children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that Matthew has gotten a scholarship, that is awesome!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's great that he's being recognized for his talent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

OUCH!!! lol sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Possibility! I heard it as all 'male' children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want some spooky fun with your needles go here. --- sam

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/Get%20Spooky%20Final.pdf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> OUCH!!! lol sam


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was just posted to the lace party- a very true statement in my experience of cats!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was just posted to the lace party- a very true statement in my experience of cats!


Indeed! And mine will only eat out of one side of the dish (it has two wells that hold food)!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 11am here and it is overcast out there. It has been cold out for the last few days. Felt like October weather out there. All the more reason to stay in and knit☺
> 
> A friend is coming by to visit today. She will be taking a letter to fax to the case worker for our disability. I am requesting the steps I need to take to get my own disability cheque. Seeing as I have no idea when I will be going back to work.
> 
> ...


 Hope you get all the help you need Mel 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a Brassica leaf (of some sort) cabbage/Kale/Broccoli not sure which.


I was thinking cabbage leaf 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed! And mine will only eat out of one side of the dish (it has two wells that hold food)!


 :thumbup: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking cabbage leaf
> Sonja


Or possibly a Cauliflower!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

It's a beautiful sunny day here in the Northwest and I've been having a thoroughly lazy morning. Coffee, music, knitting, and catching up on email and facebook. I think I'll spend the rest of the day this way because it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and be overcast and cool for about a week. That's pretty much typical of the last week before school around here.

*Happy Birthday, Machriste!!!* I hope you're having a beautiful day!

Melody, you're very much in my thoughts these days. Whatever the future holds, I know you'll face it with strength. Just be sure to take care of yourself in the meantime, OK?

Sonja, I was glad to see that your son was able to get out for a visit. That's a good sign, I think. BTW, I love your Minnie Mouse set!!

And Julie, I'm glad you were able to resolve the boarder issue. Like you, I live alone with my dog, and I know how hard it is to adjust to someone new in the house, no matter how worthwhile the reason for taking them in.

Well, I could go on and on, but I'll just say I'm glad to be back at the tea table. It's such a very special place!! 

Oh, one more thing: Martina and Railyn, hooray for your upcoming housing improvements!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you KatyNora.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Machriste!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> It's a beautiful sunny day here in the Northwest and I've been having a thoroughly lazy morning. Coffee, music, knitting, and catching up on email and facebook. I think I'll spend the rest of the day this way because it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and be overcast and cool for about a week. That's pretty much typical of the last week before school around here.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Machriste!!!* I hope you're having a beautiful day!
> 
> ...


Thank you, KatyNora! Being me it is taking a while to unwind from steeling myself to telling her to leave. It was not good the 4 to 5 days I was not prepared to leave the house, nor Ringo to their 'mercies'.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KatyNora said:


> It's a beautiful sunny day here in the Northwest and I've been having a thoroughly lazy morning. Coffee, music, knitting, and catching up on email and facebook. I think I'll spend the rest of the day this way because it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and be overcast and cool for about a week. That's pretty much typical of the last week before school around here.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Machriste!!!* I hope you're having a beautiful day!
> 
> ...


 Thank you Katy Nora . I'm glad you are back at the tea table and look forward to getting to know you 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i actually read that as all children - i shouldn't have? lol --- sam


I agree with you, Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sam you can find the wickerwork knitting stitch on knittingfool.com 
The pattern to knit it in the round can be found on this link if it works some other nice patterns there too all free 
http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/06/wickerwork-hat.html

Yes it works 
Here is a not very good picture of my hat
I wanted to put a big pom-pom on it but my youngest says I should change it to a smaller one


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sam you can find the wickerwork knitting stitch on knittingfool.com
> The pattern to knit it in the round can be found on this link if it works some other nice patterns there too all free
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/06/wickerwork-hat.html
> 
> ...


That is so lovely and a great photo IMHO.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Machriste. Hope it is really special for you. Seems this is a special month for KTP with lots of our members celebrating their special day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Took my friend out to celebrate her new job and what a fabulous day we had. Had lunch at a lovely restaurant out in farming country where they raise their own vegetables, fruit and use all local grass fed beef. The food was incredible and the restaurant is built from materials from an old church and lovely, older homes in the area. From there we went to a spa where we used the outdoor hot pool area that has loads of strong whirlpool areas, sat and drank lime water in front of the fireplace. Used the eucalyptus steam room, sauna and went to the quiet area and laid down for 1/2 hr. with soft music and candlelight and were in the state next to sleep. From there we got ready and had dinner upstairs. Wish I could share this time with all of you. The waitress gave us champagne with a raspberry in it to celebrate the new job. All of this was in the area of Skaneateles, pronounced Skinnyatlis. Such a beautiful area. My, was this relaxing. I slept almost 11 hours. :shock: :shock: :shock: Now I need to catch up today since I'm going for the Premiere and then on to see mom and my sisters. DH met with some students who are new this year and is meeting at a coffee place now with a student he has had for several years along with cleaning his office at school and getting ready for the first day. He also saw the eye doctor and he didn't undo the surgery by lifting that huge, over 20 lb. glass jug of water, thank goodness. I took a deep breath after hearing that. His eyesight is now great!!! Well, in that eye at least.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely and a great photo IMHO.


Thank you Daralene it does look better here in my hands 
How are you ? Finally got rid of the virus you had ? 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene it does look better here in my hands
> How are you ? Finally got rid of the virus you had ?
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja. I think I'm rid of it but the strange thing is I still have a dry cough. Doesn't happen often, but I do feel it is probably allergies at this point, which I do have. It has been about 6 wks. now, so I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sonja. I think I'm rid of it but the strange thing is I still have a dry cough. Doesn't happen often, but I do feel it is probably allergies, which I do have. Not a problem though, just makes others wonder if I'm over it. :roll:


Just read your post about your lovely day out sounds fantastic especially the 11 hour sleep part 😵


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I would have hoped that they would have included some recipe cards.


~~~They did....about the 3 kinds of peppers that were in the box. :lol: Thanks for the info about the leaves.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sonja. I think I'm rid of it but the strange thing is I still have a dry cough. Doesn't happen often, but I do feel it is probably allergies at this point, which I do have. It has been about 6 wks. now, so I'm sure that's it.


I've been checking pollen counts locally--I knew juniper (in spring) and chamisa (in fall) were issues, but now it seems I need to add sagebrush to the list of things I am allergic to...all native to this area. I think it's trying to tell me to leave! :shock:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just read your post about your lovely day out sounds fantastic especially the 11 hour sleep part 😵


Agreed!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i couldn't quite figure out how to get this in tomorrow's opening and i admit - i didn't want to take the time to format the whole thing - it would have taken the rest of the evening to do the whole thing and make sure i got everything. so i am suggesting you go here - it a site on removing stains - from ink leak on your shirt pocket to anything else that is stained. i think you should look at it or at least mark it somehow so you can come back and read it. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/remove-ink-and-marker-stains?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=6be9588b3f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-6be9588b3f-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very true. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This was just posted to the lace party- a very true statement in my experience of cats!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful hat sonja - i like the big pompom. beautiful work - wow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sam you can find the wickerwork knitting stitch on knittingfool.com
> The pattern to knit it in the round can be found on this link if it works some other nice patterns there too all free
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/06/wickerwork-hat.html
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sam you can find the wickerwork knitting stitch on knittingfool.com
> The pattern to knit it in the round can be found on this link if it works some other nice patterns there too all free
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/06/wickerwork-hat.html
> 
> ...


That's a great hat!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took my friend out to celebrate her new job and what a fabulous day we had. Had lunch at a lovely restaurant out in farming country where they raise their own vegetables, fruit and use all local grass fed beef. The food was incredible and the restaurant is built from materials from an old church and lovely, older homes in the area. From there we went to a spa where we used the outdoor hot pool area that has loads of strong whirlpool areas, sat and drank lime water in front of the fireplace. Used the eucalyptus steam room, sauna and went to the quiet area and laid down for 1/2 hr. with soft music and candlelight and were in the state next to sleep. From there we got ready and had dinner upstairs. Wish I could share this time with all of you. The waitress gave us champagne with a raspberry in it to celebrate the new job. All of this was in the area of Skaneateles, pronounced Skinnyatlis. Such a beautiful area. My, was this relaxing. I slept almost 11 hours. :shock: :shock: :shock: Now I need to catch up today since I'm going for the Premiere and then on to see mom and my sisters. DH met with some students who are new this year and is meeting at a coffee place now with a student he has had for several years along with cleaning his office at school and getting ready for the first day. He also saw the eye doctor and he didn't undo the surgery by lifting that huge, over 20 lb. glass jug of water, thank goodness. I took a deep breath after hearing that. His eyesight is now great!!! Well, in that eye at least.


That sounds like a fantastic day out...so glad you and your friend were able to do that together. Congrats on her new job and so glad that you got so much sleep. It will put you in a good place for going to see your Mom and help out your sisters.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Sonja. I think I'm rid of it but the strange thing is I still have a dry cough. Doesn't happen often, but I do feel it is probably allergies at this point, which I do have. It has been about 6 wks. now, so I'm sure that's it.


I still had the dry cough and fluid in the ears when I saw my GP for regular check up. He said it was all part of the bug that I had --- it's just a very lingering kind of thing. I think I've finally gotten over most of it; just have to still be very mindful to take the Feverfew to offset the barometric pressure changes. So many storms this year.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Sam you can find the wickerwork knitting stitch on knittingfool.com
> The pattern to knit it in the round can be found on this link if it works some other nice patterns there too all free
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/06/wickerwork-hat.html
> 
> ...


Fabulous and I love the pompom

:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Check out Rosemary Drysdale for Entrelac, Sonja- if you have not already encountered her work.


Is that a relative, Julie?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i actually read that as all children - i shouldn't have? lol --- sam


That's how I meant it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, lovely hat, really nice pattern thanks for sharing the link.

Pacer, congrats to Matthew on getting the scholarship. His latest drawing is just great.

Carol, that is definitely a leaf from the Brassacs(sp?) family, either broken off a cabbage or broccoli plant. I think I would cut it up & stir fry it. Can I ask what you pay to get vegetables delivered like that? I was telling my BIL about that kind f deal, he thinks. Should do that with my extras but. I Don't want to be tied down by it, I'd rather just share with friends & family wheni feel like it.

KatyNora, how is the smoke situation in your area? Yesterday & this mrning t was quite hazy here & they said it was coming from the Washington/B.C. Fires. 

Daralene, sounds like you ad a great reading time with your friend & a good rest. No doubt you needed it after being so sick. I hope you have a great visit with your family.

Caren, hard to believe Seth is going to school already, they grow. So fast.

Kate, sounds like a great vacation, hope you get lots of sun. I got my VISA bill today from our trip, when they converted US $ to Canadian, they charged 1.35, pretty painful, I don't think we will be visiting the US until that gets better.

Melody, I hope you can get disability set up, I would think that should be a no-brainer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machriste, almost forgot to wish you a happy birthday.

I ran into Lloydminster this morning to go to a massage therapist, the one I used to go to here has retired. I don't go often but was running the tiller a couple of weeks ago & hit a rock, the tiller jumped & wrenched my shoulder & it has been aching since so I decided I needed to go. I are hope that fixes it, no time for aches & pains.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Machriste. May today be filled with many blessings and much happiness. Wishing you well with your new job. Enjoy the girls.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.&#128558; His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet. 
I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I get tired of repeating myself, but that does not mean I disagree. Matthew, dogs are not embarrassed about their bodies, to my knowledge, but I could recognise your dilemma, trying to make this change to your last drawing- because you like to be able to work exactly.
> *Pacer* would you add my compliments to those Matthew has already received for his latest drawing- it is great that he has won the Scholarship (have I remembered that right?).


He did receive a full scholarship. Tonight, we went to the art museum to register him for his class. It starts the middle of September and goes to December. He wants to focus on clay this fall.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been checking pollen counts locally--I knew juniper (in spring) and chamisa (in fall) were issues, but now it seems I need to add sagebrush to the list of things I am allergic to...all native to this area. I think it's trying to tell me to leave! :shock:


I have allergies all year round even dust . Anything sets me going . Wish I had a pound for every time I sneeze . Would have a few million pounds by now 
It's the itchy eyes , nose ears and throat that drive me nuts . You should see my panda eyes when I forget I have mascara on and start rubbing them 😀
Good thing someone invented waterproof 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


I hope your friend gets through to him, seems like he needs an attitude adjustment :roll: 
Did you move to a different apartment after the moldy one? I remember you telling us of the problem but you were offline for so long I don't think we heard how it was resolved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful hat sonja - i like the big pompom. beautiful work - wow. --- sam


Thank you very much Sam 
I found a small leftover ball of red yarn so decided to try A braided head band. Pattern . Were you cast on knit a strip part cast of and repeat the process then somehow braid them through the middle . Haven't got to that part yet but I'll figure it out hopefully 
Sonja


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 11am here and it is overcast out there. It has been cold out for the last few days. Felt like October weather out there. All the more reason to stay in and knit☺
> 
> A friend is coming by to visit today. She will be taking a letter to fax to the case worker for our disability. I am requesting the steps I need to take to get my own disability cheque. Seeing as I have no idea when I will be going back to work.
> 
> ...


Does Greg get a disability check? I do hope you get some disability money coming in to ease some of the stress in your life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have allergies all year round even dust . Anything sets me going . Wish I had a pound for every time I sneeze . Would have a few million pounds by now
> It's the itchy eyes , nose ears and throat that drive me nuts . You should see my panda eyes when I forget I have mascara on and start rubbing them 😀
> Good thing someone invented waterproof
> Sonja


Here we call it raccoon eyes. I'm so fortunate the only things that really bothers me are canola & sweet clover, it could be so much worse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Fabulous and I love the pompom
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, Jeanette , and Bonnie 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Sam
> I found a small leftover ball of red yarn so decided to try A braided head band. Pattern . Were you cast on knit a strip part cast of and repeat the process then somehow braid them through the middle . Haven't got to that part yet but I'll figure it out hopefully
> Sonja


I made one of those last winter, they turn out so nice


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


I'm glad you have some good friends to help you Mel . I hope Greg finally comes to his senses and realises what he's doing . This is definitely not something you need when you are far from fully recovered 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it raccoon eyes. I'm so fortunate the only things that really bothers me are canola & sweet clover, it could be so much worse.


Yes that's the look I have now and again 😀 luckily enough I do manage to refrain from rubbing them when I'm out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made one of those last winter, they turn out so nice


Hope mine turns out nice too 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


Here's hoping he comes to Jesus after that talk...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have allergies all year round even dust . Anything sets me going . Wish I had a pound for every time I sneeze . Would have a few million pounds by now
> It's the itchy eyes , nose ears and throat that drive me nuts . You should see my panda eyes when I forget I have mascara on and start rubbing them 😀
> Good thing someone invented waterproof
> Sonja


I never had any until I moved here. The itchy eyes are the worst for me, since I have to read all day long for my work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it raccoon eyes. I'm so fortunate the only things that really bothers me are canola & sweet clover, it could be so much worse.


I would think that would be bad enough since you have canola growing all around you. I am so glad that you are enjoying the bounties of your garden. Hope the aches and pains are gone now as well.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KatyNora, how is the smoke situation in your area? Yesterday & this mrning t was quite hazy here & they said it was coming from the Washington/B.C. Fires.


You've probably got more of a problem than I have, Bonnie. We did have a couple of hazy days last week, but the winds shifted so most of the smoke is staying east of the Cascades. I just hope that the rain we're expecting here will travel over the mountains and help the areas that really need it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I would think that would be bad enough since you have canola growing all around you. I am so glad that you are enjoying the bounties of your garden. Hope the aches and pains are gone now as well.


Oh no Bonnie I have just realised what canola is . It's grown on the farms round about but luckily not close enough to bother me but no way do I go near it .
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well he is being civil right now. Most he has said to us in almost a week. It's funny cuz I thought afterwards I wonder if our friend gave him the come to Jesus talk. Lol if so then Sam would be proud. &#128077;

Progress on the shawl. Not the greatest picture. Will lay it out later on the bed for a better pic.

Bonnie we did move from the moldy apartment. Cut our losses and started again.

Just started another thread.....Show us your yarn bowl. I invited people to post their yarn bowls or whatever works to hold your yarn. Stop in and check it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Well he is being civil right now. Most he has said to us in almost a week. It's funny cuz I thought afterwards I wonder if our friend gave him the come to Jesus talk. Lol if so then Sam would be proud. 👍
> 
> Progress on the shawl. Not the greatest picture. Will lay it out later on the bed for a better pic.
> 
> ...


Those colors will bring cheer on those cold winter days.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely cheery colours there Melody. I hope there is a better atmosphere at home now. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, a happy shawl with those nice bright colors. Glad your friend gave Greg Sam's talk. Hugs.
Darlene, I'm smiling just thinking of your spa day. You deserve it. Sounded wonderful. Glad you are rested and refreshed before visit to mom.
How did I great 4 projects on needles? Oh well. Tried to knit dark blue fingerless mitts at knitting. But sitting in dark corner so that didn't work. But had cast on sage green socks so worked them.
Ahhh, almost Sept. Dreaming of cooler weather when I can walk Maya later in the morning then 5:45 a.m.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Deuce on the Ottoman in front of my chair I knit in. My best friend always near.&#10084;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe collard greens? Not sure.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...one of the perks of being in Chicago while our neighbors are away...we get their CSA deliveries! Yea! We got one today...but I can't identify one of the greens in it. Can anyone tell me what I have in the bag...and maybe what to do with it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is that a relative, Julie?


Sorry have completely lost track here- I am rather over tired- and am not sure who you mean, Bonnie?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like this stitch Sonja. Like the hat too.


Swedenme said:


> Sam you can find the wickerwork knitting stitch on knittingfool.com
> The pattern to knit it in the round can be found on this link if it works some other nice patterns there too all free
> http://www.ballstothewallsknits.com/2014/06/wickerwork-hat.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping you boh in prayer. Hope the friend was able to talk some sense into Greg.



gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, school! Is he excitied?


Yes he is excited some days and not other days. He is g sure what nana will do when he isn't here every day. I had to assure him I will be okay and find things to do.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
Thanks for reading, Fan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Fan. I will be praying for him.


Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Gwennie Poo much appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hard to believe Seth is age for school already. I hope he enjoys it.


Yes it is hard to believe, the time has gone so quickly too. I hope he enjoys it too. I think once he realizes how fun it can be he will settle in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i assume he is not back yet? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

conola is bad enough since that is what your husband plants in his fields. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here we call it raccoon eyes. I'm so fortunate the only things that really bothers me are canola & sweet clover, it could be so much worse.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you increasing on your shawl melody.

i boy definitely needs a come to jesus talk and a mood adjustment. if i was closer i'm just the man to do it. --- sam --- i don't know greg but it would be interesting to know his feelings on these last four months.



gagesmom said:


> Well he is being civil right now. Most he has said to us in almost a week. It's funny cuz I thought afterwards I wonder if our friend gave him the come to Jesus talk. Lol if so then Sam would be proud. 👍
> 
> Progress on the shawl. Not the greatest picture. Will lay it out later on the bed for a better pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they seem to know when things are not right. glad you have him. isn't there another one? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Deuce on the Ottoman in front of my chair I knit in. My best friend always near.❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think she meant the author of the book you talked about on entraloc.--- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry have completely lost track here- I am rather over tired- and am not sure who you mean, Bonnie?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear fan - i'm sure the prayer warriors are lifting little tyler up in prayer along with tons of healing energy zooming his way to wrap him up in warm healing goodness and mercy. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


Sending out lots of prayers for little Tyler.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam. Tyler's mother had flu whilst giving birth and it's thought she may have passed something from virus on to him. A very anxious wait to find out what is wrong exactly. We haven't even seen him yet, due to the family being ill with flu lately, so it's very hard right now. I'm not very religious these days, but know that prayers and positive thinking can bring miracles, to many in a bad way. I was driving downtown this morning and saw the ambulance pull into doctors clinic and wondered who it was for, and now I know. Got shivers up my spine that's for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i actually read that as all children - i shouldn't have? lol --- sam


Yes I too took it as all children- related to Seth helping in the garden but once he is big enough to be really useful he will likely have lost interest. Like kids following Mum and 'doing't he housework until they really can do the housework and then it is fight to get them to help.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I am curious of his feelings to. There are 2 more. 

Fan we the prayer warriors of ktp are lifting Tyler up in prayer. Praying that he will be ok. I also believe in the power of positive thinking. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Especially love the photo with the moon between the leaves. You have a talent with photography.


Thank you very much. I owe my knowledge to my Mum, she was a wonderful photographer and shared her knowledge with us.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Fan, I'm sending lots of prayers for Tyler, and some for you and his family too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


I do hope it helps. Good to find things that are meaningful to you. Does this mean you have moved recently?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well he is being civil right now. Most he has said to us in almost a week. It's funny cuz I thought afterwards I wonder if our friend gave him the come to Jesus talk. Lol if so then Sam would be proud. 👍
> 
> Progress on the shawl. Not the greatest picture. Will lay it out later on the bed for a better pic.
> 
> ...


Lovely and bright.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry have completely lost track here- I am rather over tired- and am not sure who you mean, Bonnie?


No it is not a relative. It was the author of a book on entrelac! Rosemary Drysdale- in fact she now has 2 books on entrelac.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've finally caught up with the posts over the last few days and tried to keep up with the birthdays and prayer requests but not much time for anything else this week.

The younger ones are keeping me busy and the veges are needing to be put up shortly. 

Maybe more time tomorrow after Sam starts the new thread.

Hugs and prayers for all the needs.

Love you all,

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


How terrible for the family and friends- so young to be fighting such a dangerous condition. Praying for him to recover with no adverse effects.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Machriste. Hope it's all going fine in the house.
> 
> Kate - enjoy your holiday.
> 
> ...


He is turning out to be quite the little man. I will be sure to give him hugs. Tomorrow we are heading back to Mum's to help work on fixing the cellar up for her. Mostly just water proofing the walls and the floor, putting up insulation to help keep it warmer in the house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristi, have a wonderful birthday.
> Seth is such a big boy now.
> Matthew, love your dog pic.
> Norma, I'm bad with geography so shall Google Canary Islands. Sun, beach, warm weather sound super.


Seth is too big some days and not big enough other days. I love that he can help and can even make a warm meal with a little help. He helps make green smoothes, he knows what order the veggies and fruit need to go in.he listens for the change In the motor sound, when to turn it up and when it is done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All...one of the perks of being in Chicago while our neighbors are away...we get their CSA deliveries! Yea! We got one today...but I can't identify one of the greens in it. Can anyone tell me what I have in the bag...and maybe what to do with it?


That is most definitely collard greens. I don't like them at all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Still unpacking from when we moved here from the moldy apartment.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shawl is finished. Wasn't the biggest cake of yarn so it did not make the a very big shawl. It W's a quick easy mindless knit and I hope wading and blocking will help. If not I may wear it asa bandana type neck warmer.

Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Fan. I will be praying for him.


So sorry to hear this Fan, and ditto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


Poor babe, hope he's better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think she meant the author of the book you talked about on entraloc.--- sam


Ah, right, it is possible from her birth name that she is a distant relative.- But the connections go back to 1503, so can be very remote.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry have completely lost track here- I am rather over tired- and am not sure who you mean, Bonnie?


Rosemary Drysdale, you suggested her entrelac book. I wondered if she was a relative


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> conola is bad enough since that is what your husband plants in his fields. --- sam


Yes, but the flowers only last about a month & unless it's planted right beside the house it doesn't bother me unless I drive by a field.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is most definitely collard greens. I don't like them at all.


a word from one who knows!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Shawl is finished. Wasn't the biggest cake of yarn so it did not make the a very big shawl. It W's a quick easy mindless knit and I hope wading and blocking will help. If not I may wear it asa bandana type neck warmer.
> 
> Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


I love the colours, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rosemary Drysdale, you suggested her entrelac book. I wondered if she was a relative


Certainly not a close relative, but possibly distant.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Shawl is finished. Wasn't the biggest cake of yarn so it did not make the a very big shawl. It W's a quick easy mindless knit and I hope wading and blocking will help. If not I may wear it asa bandana type neck warmer.
> 
> Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


Lovely colors.

I'm glad to hear Greg was a little better after his friend talked to him, hopefully things will improve now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a word from one who knows!


Yes I was offered some at the market when I bought kale and Napa cabage. I was told how good they tasted. I very politely declined explaining how as a child my palette for them was ruined


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I was offered some at the market when I bought kale and Napa cabage. I was told how good they tasted. I very politely declined explaining how as a child my palette for them was ruined


Like me and carrots, perhaps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Fan. I will be praying for him.


Me too fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really like this stitch Sonja. Like the hat too.


Thank you gwen


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your support. Although many miles separate us, Tea party friends, it's wonderful to know we care about each other, across the oceans and different countries too. . I haven't heard any news yet, but hoping for the best.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like me and carrots, perhaps.


Yes I imagine the same. One would think I would not like carrots, I drank carrot juice from a few weeks old until after I was a year old. I was severly allergic to dairy of any type, soy was also out of the question. My mother juiced carrots every day. To this day I still love carrots.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all for your support. Although many miles separate us, Tea party friends, it's wonderful to know we care about each other, across the oceans and different countries too. . I haven't heard any news yet, but hoping for the best.


Sending healing energy. I do hope he pulls through.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today I spent at my mum's working with my older sis and others fixing the basement into usable space. A very long way to go when I left, so will be going back in the morning after getting Seth. While I was there I was given beautiful white wool to knit a shawl with. My sister has no idea exactly how much I will treasure the shawl that is going to be made from this. I have 10 balls at 300 meters each. 

Cutting plywood to make a bookelf. Grandson #2 putting on his hazmat suit so be could paint. He thought it was great he also got bright Orange gloves to wear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I imagine the same. One would think I would not like carrots, I drank carrot juice from a few weeks old until after I was a year old. I was severly allergic to dairy of any type, soy was also out of the question. My mother juiced carrots every day. To this day I still love carrots.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I spent at my mum's working with my older sis and others fixing the basement into usable space. A very long way to go when I left, so will be going back in the morning after getting Seth. While I was there I was given beautiful white wool to knit a shawl with. My sister has no idea exactly how much I will treasure the shawl that is going to be made from this. I have 10 balls at 300 meters each.
> 
> Cutting plywood to make a bookelf. Grandson #2 putting on his hazmat suit so be could paint. He thought it was great he also got bright Orange gloves to wear.


That is a stunning shawl- is that what you intend making with it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, what a gorgeous shawl. Hmmmmm, perfect for a wedding. Will you be using it for that? How lovely to receive such lovely yarn. What a special day to be helping out your mom like that. I don't think there's anything you can't do. Isn't it wonderful that your grandson is helping too. A lovely memory for him. Will Seth be painting when he helps?? I love carrot juice too and also juiced with celery or apples.

Fan, so sorry to hear about the wee one being so sick with meningitis. Healing wishes coming. So difficult for you right now. Will include you in prayers too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, lovely colors in the shawl. You know I absolutely love the topics you post showing your project and then inviting others to show their knitting. Usually a post is only about our work. Tells me something about what a special person you are. It is so interesting to see everyone else's work too and creates such a wonderful sharing atmosphere. I always enjoy looking.
Isn't it wonderful to have your special friend Deuce always by your side at your knitting chair. Unconditional love and always there to welcome you home and just be there. So glad you have this special friend. Speaking of friends, so glad you have friends to help you through this difficult time. The last thing you need is added stress and it seems you are getting your share. Yes, Sam would indeed be pleased with the "Come to Jesus" talk. Thinking of you dear friend, and hoping you will soon feel at home in your new apartment, start getting the help you need with the disability check, and know that you have lots of us on here caring about you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is so funny. I got up to look online for acupuncture points for insomnia and here I am on KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD: So funny after sleeping almost 11 hrs. yesterday and still not being able to hardly move when I woke up. Best sleep I've had in a long time and now here I am wide awake when I need to be traveling tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A good friend of ours gave Greg one hell of a talking to today. I was shocked when he knocked on the door and Greg answered. This friend said to Greg....get your coat, you and me need to have a little talk.😮 His wife stayed with me and we spent 2 hours going through boxes and putting some stuff away and throwing other stuff out. Happy to have found my Granny's China. First thing to be put in the cabinet.
> I did tell Greg before he left that if he could not be civil when he came back, not to come back at all.


I hope it makes a difference to Greg, Mel, you don't need this from him right now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> He did receive a full scholarship. Tonight, we went to the art museum to register him for his class. It starts the middle of September and goes to December. He wants to focus on clay this fall.


They obviously know talent when they see it. Well done Matthew! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


Really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is so funny. I got up to look online for acupuncture points for insomnia and here I am on KTP. :XD: :XD: :XD: So funny after sleeping almost 11 hrs. yesterday and still not being able to hardly move when I woke up. Best sleep I've had in a long time and now here I am wide awake when I need to be traveling tomorrow. :shock:


Hoping you do get some sleep, Daralene! and travel safely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I still had the dry cough and fluid in the ears when I saw my GP for regular check up. He said it was all part of the bug that I had --- it's just a very lingering kind of thing. I think I've finally gotten over most of it; just have to still be very mindful to take the Feverfew to offset the barometric pressure changes. So many storms this year.


Thanks for letting me know that. I got some sea water spray to flush my ears. It is made especially for that and has seemed to help. Oooh, need to get some feverfew again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping you do get some sleep, Daralene! and travel safely.


Thank you Julie. Perhaps I am on NZ time. :wink: 
Glad you are back on your own and hope if you need another boarder it will be someone like my grandmother had where they don't interfere with your life at all. Of course it was a long time ago and perhaps more civility then. It would be such a help for you if you could find someone who worked and was gone much of the time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm never going to get caught up and find myself missing so much. Nonetheless, I will still stop in and say hello. Was a little puzzled that I had missed Julie's KTP and recipes and Sam's trip to Washington, till I saw we were on 2014. Time travel. I will have to go back and visit the recipes again though. Fan, that was fun!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all for your support. Although many miles separate us, Tea party friends, it's wonderful to know we care about each other, across the oceans and different countries too. . I haven't heard any news yet, but hoping for the best.


I am hoping the best for baby Tyler too Fan. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you have some good friends to help you Mel . I hope Greg finally comes to his senses and realises what he's doing . This is definitely not something you need when you are far from fully recovered
> Take care
> Sonja


I was thinking the same. I do hope it gets through to him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I spent at my mum's working with my older sis and others fixing the basement into usable space. A very long way to go when I left, so will be going back in the morning after getting Seth. While I was there I was given beautiful white wool to knit a shawl with. My sister has no idea exactly how much I will treasure the shawl that is going to be made from this. I have 10 balls at 300 meters each.
> 
> Cutting plywood to make a bookelf. Grandson #2 putting on his hazmat suit so be could paint. He thought it was great he also got bright Orange gloves to wear.


That is going to be a beautiful shawl!! Looks like a lot of work - but with many hands helping, it's going to be done in no time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. I got some sea water spray to flush my ears. It is made especially for that and has seemed to help. Oooh, need to get some feverfew again.


I'll need to try the sea salt spray for the ears. Have tried garlic oil and that helps too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm up to Daralene, but I don't have to travel today. I was able to get in about 5 hours straight which is a good night for me. I'll have something warm to drink and then try to get some more.

Safe travels.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful colours in your shawl, Melody.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fan, prayers rushing for him and you all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I spent at my mum's working with my older sis and others fixing the basement into usable space. A very long way to go when I left, so will be going back in the morning after getting Seth. While I was there I was given beautiful white wool to knit a shawl with. My sister has no idea exactly how much I will treasure the shawl that is going to be made from this. I have 10 balls at 300 meters each.
> 
> Cutting plywood to make a bookelf. Grandson #2 putting on his hazmat suit so be could paint. He thought it was great he also got bright Orange gloves to wear.


That is a gorgeous shawl Caren and the wool is lovely too put them together and you will have a perfect shawl . I wonder what you will use it for hmmm
Birthdays , Christmas maybe 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up to Daralene, but I don't have to travel today. I was able to get in about 5 hours straight which is a good night for me. I'll have something warm to drink and then try to get some more.
> 
> Safe travels.


I'm up too but in my case I should hope so as its 9.45 am 😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

We are finally getting rain, glorious rain. Weather people are saying we are supposed to get a lot so there is a good chance of some flooding as the ground is so hard and dry.
Hopefully will help with the fires too and the poor air quality in so many places because of the smoke.
I went out today and moved some patio furniture and did some sweeping. As far as I am concerned fall is here. I love fall.
Cut out a bunch of dead flowers too but lots more to go. Can only work in spurts and have to rest my back in between.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you have some good friends to help you Mel . I hope Greg finally comes to his senses and realises what he's doing . This is definitely not something you need when you are far from fully recovered
> Take care
> Sonja


Ditto.............


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is excited some days and not other days. He is g sure what nana will do when he isn't here every day. I had to assure him I will be okay and find things to do.


Aaw he is so cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> dear fan - i'm sure the prayer warriors are lifting little tyler up in prayer along with tons of healing energy zooming his way to wrap him up in warm healing goodness and mercy. --- sam


Ditto.... thinking of you all. I hope he is ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, what a gorgeous shawl. Hmmmmm, perfect for a wedding. Will you be using it for that? How lovely to receive such lovely yarn. What a special day to be helping out your mom like that. I don't think there's anything you can't do. Isn't it wonderful that your grandson is helping too. A lovely memory for him. Will Seth be painting when he helps?? I love carrot juice too and also juiced with celery or apples.
> 
> Fan, so sorry to hear about the wee one being so sick with meningitis. Healing wishes coming. So difficult for you right now. Will include you in prayers too.


Ditto from me to all the above! Well except the carrot juice.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


Prayers for Tyler.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nana Caren, where did you get that beautiful shawl pattern, please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Perhaps I am on NZ time. :wink:
> Glad you are back on your own and hope if you need another boarder it will be someone like my grandmother had where they don't interfere with your life at all. Of course it was a long time ago and perhaps more civility then. It would be such a help for you if you could find someone who worked and was gone much of the time.


I doubt I will repeat the experiment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are just incredible; lovely little shawl.


gagesmom said:


> Shawl is finished. Wasn't the biggest cake of yarn so it did not make the a very big shawl. It W's a quick easy mindless knit and I hope wading and blocking will help. If not I may wear it asa bandana type neck warmer.
> 
> Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm up too but in my case I should hope so as its 9.45 am 😄


It's now 7:00 a.m. for us and I'm up --- I did fall asleep and barely heard DH leave for work at 6:45 a.m. It was a very good night's sleep. Guess 5 days of very little sleep leads to sheer exhaustion and then some sleep. I hope to try to reset the body clock this weekend and stay busy all day now and then start a bedtime routine at 9:00 and go to bed by 10:00 each night. Just like with babies, regular routines are important and I've gotten mine all messed up.

Lots of housecleaning today and then some shopping to get food in the house for DS and family's visit this weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody - love the shawl!

The sun is shining and I need to get busy with housework. I'll see you all later. Have a good day.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Julie, did I read correctly that your boarder was only 16? If so, you were dealing with a teenager and not an adult. Your comments about her sleeping until noon, etc. leads me to think you had your hands full with a rather spoiled child. I am sorry it caused you so much grief. You talked at one time about getting a boarder and I just assumed it would be someone closer to your age. I have 16 year old grandchildren and frankly, I wouldn't want them living with me. It was different when my children were teens but I was a few years younger then and they knew the rules. I am happy for you that she is gone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Carol, that is definitely a leaf from the Brassacs(sp?) family, either broken off a cabbage or broccoli plant. I think I would cut it up & stir fry it. Can I ask what you pay to get vegetables delivered like that? I was telling my BIL about that kind f deal, he thinks. Should do that with my extras but. I Don't want to be tied down by it, I'd rather just share with friends & family wheni feel like it.
> 
> ~~~Thanks for the leaf ID.
> 
> I do not know what the cost is. This box of veggies is a gift from our neighbors...they get the veggies every week, but they are out of town this week and gave the box to us. In the summer we are mostly in the country and get our fresh veggies from farmers' roadside stands. I have been thinking of investigating if I can get these CSA boxes during the winter. Last year we got a box with jars of freshly stewed tomatoes....SO yummy! If I find out more info, I will pass it along.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like me and carrots, perhaps.


You don't like carrots? You're the first person I've ever heard of that doesn't like them. This time of year I eat tons of raw ones & like cooked too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gagesmom, lovely colors in the shawl. You know I absolutely love the topics you post showing your project and then inviting others to show their knitting. Usually a post is only about our work. Tells me something about what a special person you are. It is so interesting to see everyone else's work too and creates such a wonderful sharing atmosphere. I always enjoy looking.
> Isn't it wonderful to have your special friend Deuce always by your side at your knitting chair. Unconditional love and always there to welcome you home and just be there. So glad you have this special friend. Speaking of friends, so glad you have friends to help you through this difficult time. The last thing you need is added stress and it seems you are getting your share. Yes, Sam would indeed be pleased with the "Come to Jesus" talk. Thinking of you dear friend, and hoping you will soon feel at home in your new apartment, start getting the help you need with the disability check, and know that you have lots of us on here caring about you.


Thank you Daralene 💖


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a stunning shawl- is that what you intend making with it?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Carol, I was just curious, maybe Daralene will tell us as she is a member.


cmaliza said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Carol, that is definitely a leaf from the Brassacs(sp?) family, either broken off a cabbage or broccoli plant. I think I would cut it up & stir fry it. Can I ask what you pay to get vegetables delivered like that? I was telling my BIL about that kind f deal, he thinks. Should do that with my extras but. I Don't want to be tied down by it, I'd rather just share with friends & family wheni feel like it.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Carol, I was just curious, maybe Daralene will tell us as she is a member.


Our son is a member of a farmer's co-op also and he'll be here this weekend so I'll ask him what the cost is in Wisconsin. I think he opted for just 1/2 of a basket but it includes flowers, eggs, and canned items along with the vegetables and fruits. I'll see if they go through the winter months.

My brother has a large farm garden and puts any extra out on a table by the main road with an "honor box". He also donates a lot of the produce to the local food pantry and shares with lots of family and neighbors. It takes a lot of organization to put together all the boxes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well he is being civil right now. Most he has said to us in almost a week. It's funny cuz I thought afterwards I wonder if our friend gave him the come to Jesus talk. Lol if so then Sam would be proud. 👍
> 
> Progress on the shawl. Not the greatest picture. Will lay it out later on the bed for a better pic.
> 
> ...


~~~LOVE the colors! Can't wait to see the shawl laid out on the bed.

Glad Greg is being civil, at least....baby steps? Keeping all of you carefully wrapped in prayers & hugs. Keep that friend around...maybe Greg needs a couple more talks?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


~~~We are joining you in those prayers & tears for Tyler and all the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Shawl is finished. Wasn't the biggest cake of yarn so it did not make the a very big shawl. It W's a quick easy mindless knit and I hope wading and blocking will help. If not I may wear it asa bandana type neck warmer.
> 
> Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


~~~VERY pretty. Such cheerful colors! Keep it near you...can't help but elevate your moods, too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45am and I have been up since 9 am. Laid in bed and surfed the Web for a bit. I have an order for a minion hat (adult size) for one of my friends I have known since the 4th grade.&#9786; So I will get that cast on today. 

I also have an order for a pair of monster longies for a guy at work. He has ordered a pair in navy blue and orange for his grandson. &#128077;


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren wrote:
That is most definitely collard greens. I don't like them at all.



Lurker 2 said:


> a word from one who knows!


~~~That's for sure! I did google "images" for the various suggestions, and I think it is collards, too.

I don't think I have ever had collards....is there anyone here who likes collards? And how do you prepare them? I'm thinking bacon would help. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our son is a member of a farmer's co-op also and he'll be here this weekend so I'll ask him what the cost is in Wisconsin. I think he opted for just 1/2 of a basket but it includes flowers, eggs, and canned items along with the vegetables and fruits. I'll see if they go through the winter months.
> 
> My brother has a large farm garden and puts any extra out on a table by the main road with an "honor box". He also donates a lot of the produce to the local food pantry and shares with lots of family and neighbors. It takes a lot of organization to put together all the boxes.


Exactly why I don't want to get into it. I'll share with family & friends who are willing to come & get it but don't want to have to pick & deliver. 
my BIL is always trying to give me ideas for a new job :roll: but I'm not looking for one. :lol:

Well, I'm off on a new adventure this morning, I'm going with my friend to another friends farm to pick Sea Buckthorn. I've not even seen these berries before but apparently they are supposed to be one of the most vitamin packed fruits. She makes muffins, jelly & smoothies with them. We will see how this goes.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-buckthorn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie I saw an advert for juice of the Sea Buckthorn and it was very, very expensive!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly why I don't want to get into it. I'll share with family & friends who are willing to come & get it but don't want to have to pick & deliver.
> my BIL is always trying to give me ideas for a new job :roll: but I'm not looking for one. :lol:
> 
> Well, I'm off on a new adventure this morning, I'm going with my friend to another friends farm to pick Sea Buckthorn. I've not even seen these berries before but apparently they are supposed to be one of the most vitamin packed fruits. She makes muffins, jelly & smoothies with them. We will see how this goes.
> ...


~~~That's a new one for me....Sea Buckthorm berries. Can you send pictures?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I don't think I have ever had collards....is there anyone here who likes collards? And how do you prepare them? I'm thinking bacon would help. :lol:


My grandmother always cooked them down in a pot with a little water and some bacon--the only way I'll eat them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> That is most definitely collard greens. I don't like them at all.
> 
> ~~~That's for sure! I did google "images" for the various suggestions, and I think it is collards, too.
> ...


Bacon helps everything. I actually don't mind collard greens. Saute' with bacon and garlic and make sure it's good and cooked to break down the fibers.

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/51803/kickin-collard-greens/?mxt=t06rda


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly why I don't want to get into it. I'll share with family & friends who are willing to come & get it but don't want to have to pick & deliver.
> my BIL is always trying to give me ideas for a new job :roll: but I'm not looking for one. :lol:
> 
> Well, I'm off on a new adventure this morning, I'm going with my friend to another friends farm to pick Sea Buckthorn. I've not even seen these berries before but apparently they are supposed to be one of the most vitamin packed fruits. She makes muffins, jelly & smoothies with them.  We will see how this goes.
> ...


That sounds like a very good adventure...looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, healing energy. Prayers baby will recover fully.
Bonnie, very familiar with insomnia. Last night after 3p.m. To fall asleep. Have had for years due to FM, but I think steroids making it worse. Trying to relax and say it is what it is and enjoy quiet time. I stop computer at 8 p.m. and either read or turn off light and watch t.v. Nature show.
Mellie, love scarf.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, positive thoughts and prayers for Fans family and hoping for a speedy recovery for the baby. 
Weather looks promising for sunday in my neck of the woods, I think I have everything ready for my craft stall, will post a few pics in a second, my apologies if they are too big it's only the second time I have tried it from my iPad. I do have a few more bits but have had them since last year, these are the items I have been making since Christmas. I am still not certain what to charge especially for the christening gown but sure it will be sorted on the day lol Lyn
PS the dolls are 4 1/2 inches tall, fiddly but fun to do.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melyn, beautiful work there. I hope you sell out at the fair.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Me Lyn what a fantastic array of items. Christening gown is gorgeous.&#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Julie, did I read correctly that your boarder was only 16? If so, you were dealing with a teenager and not an adult. Your comments about her sleeping until noon, etc. leads me to think you had your hands full with a rather spoiled child. I am sorry it caused you so much grief. You talked at one time about getting a boarder and I just assumed it would be someone closer to your age. I have 16 year old grandchildren and frankly, I wouldn't want them living with me. It was different when my children were teens but I was a few years younger then and they knew the rules. I am happy for you that she is gone.


And a very self-centered teen, at that-I am really doubting the wisdom of sharing my house, with any being, other than Ringo. With your own children you have already set the rules- in this case I found it exhausting having to spell things out. Ringo and I are glad to be back to normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You don't like carrots? You're the first person I've ever heard of that doesn't like them. This time of year I eat tons of raw ones & like cooked too.


My daughters and grandchildren love them, so I did not teach it on! No we had ancient carrots at every meal for our school lunches, and even now I have a memory of that awful pervasive taste- this was in Scotland, and life was very tough for the average person after the war, school lunches also explain why I am not overly fond of beetroot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, positive thoughts and prayers for Fans family and hoping for a speedy recovery for the baby.
> Weather looks promising for sunday in my neck of the woods, I think I have everything ready for my craft stall, will post a few pics in a second, my apologies if they are too big it's only the second time I have tried it from my iPad. I do have a few more bits but have had them since last year, these are the items I have been making since Christmas. I am still not certain what to charge especially for the christening gown but sure it will be sorted on the day lol Lyn
> PS the dolls are 4 1/2 inches tall, fiddly but fun to do.


You have been busy, Lin! Hope the weather forecast is accurate!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Melyn, beautiful work there. I hope you sell out at the fair.


I am pleased the weather forecast is OK. You have made so many beautiful things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melyn - your items are beautiful. You should do well at the craft sale.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My daughters and grandchildren love them, so I did not teach it on! No we had ancient carrots at every meal for our school lunches, and even now I have a memory of that awful pervasive taste- this was in Scotland, and life was very tough for the average person after the war, school lunches also explain why I am not overly fond of beetroot.


Understandable, Julie.Junior School dinner horrors are skin on custard and rice pudding and sago pudding and soggy cabbage. Senior school had some lovely meals, particularly steamed jam suet roly poly. I always said that the Nun who made that earned a special place in Heaven.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly why I don't want to get into it. I'll share with family & friends who are willing to come & get it but don't want to have to pick & deliver.
> my BIL is always trying to give me ideas for a new job :roll: but I'm not looking for one. :lol:
> 
> Well, I'm off on a new adventure this morning, I'm going with my friend to another friends farm to pick Sea Buckthorn. I've not even seen these berries before but apparently they are supposed to be one of the most vitamin packed fruits. She makes muffins, jelly & smoothies with them. We will see how this goes.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Or here in the south folks will use fatback instead of the bacon. I don't cook them fresh but do enjoy them and will buy them frozen sometimes or canned. Frozen I like to cook them like a stir fry in a little olive oil with some minced garlic. RE: the collards


Sorlenna said:


> My grandmother always cooked them down in a pot with a little water and some bacon--the only way I'll eat them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow you've really been busy! Lovely work.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, positive thoughts and prayers for Fans family and hoping for a speedy recovery for the baby.
> Weather looks promising for sunday in my neck of the woods, I think I have everything ready for my craft stall, will post a few pics in a second, my apologies if they are too big it's only the second time I have tried it from my iPad. I do have a few more bits but have had them since last year, these are the items I have been making since Christmas. I am still not certain what to charge especially for the christening gown but sure it will be sorted on the day lol Lyn
> PS the dolls are 4 1/2 inches tall, fiddly but fun to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't posted much of my knitting lately so here is the scarf I am working on. I am soooooo slow compared to so many of you like Melody. Initally this was a scarf but was knitting while riding up to the KAP and totally messed it up so frogged it and last week started this. I knit some then switch to something else; back and forth. It is a really easy pattern called Easy Leaf Scarf, a freebie on Ravelry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, positive thoughts and prayers for Fans family and hoping for a speedy recovery for the baby.
> Weather looks promising for sunday in my neck of the woods, I think I have everything ready for my craft stall, will post a few pics in a second, my apologies if they are too big it's only the second time I have tried it from my iPad. I do have a few more bits but have had them since last year, these are the items I have been making since Christmas. I am still not certain what to charge especially for the christening gown but sure it will be sorted on the day lol Lyn
> PS the dolls are 4 1/2 inches tall, fiddly but fun to do.


 Melyn what lovely work 
I hope the sun shines all day and you have a fantastic selling day 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I sooooooooooo love that color of green. &#9786;


Progress on the hat. Just finished the black band that the goggle will go on. I hope my friend likes it. &#128077;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't posted much of my knitting lately so here is the scarf I am working on. I am soooooo slow compared to so many of you like Melody. Initally this was a scarf but was knitting while riding up to the KAP and totally messed it up so frogged it and last week started this. I knit some then switch to something else; back and forth. It is a really easy pattern called Easy Leaf Scarf, a freebie on Ravelry.


I think it's lovely and the color is perfect for the name.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I sooooooooooo love that color of green. ☺
> 
> Progress on the hat. Just finished the black band that the goggle will go on. I hope my friend likes it. 👍


Perfect!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To those of you who have responded re baby Tyler, sincere thanks I'm overwhelmed at your support and humbled. I'm loving the items for the fair Melyn, just fantastic best of luck with selling them. 
Gwennie love the scarf pattern, you're taking it slowly which is a good thing as the pattern looks tricky. I haven't done any fancy knitting for years, so can appreciate your efforts. I'm more into crochet than knitting.
It's a new day here, sunny,
and hoping things are improving for baby.
Will call his grandma later and see how things are. Hugs to you all Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't posted much of my knitting lately so here is the scarf I am working on. I am soooooo slow compared to so many of you like Melody. Initally this was a scarf but was knitting while riding up to the KAP and totally messed it up so frogged it and last week started this. I knit some then switch to something else; back and forth. It is a really easy pattern called Easy Leaf Scarf, a freebie on Ravelry.


Lovely scarf Gwen . I really like the colour you chose 
Think I will go and see if I can find it as the stitch is very pretty too 
Sonja

I have just downloaded the pattern . Your version is much nicer than the one on ravelry Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Perfect!


It's looking good Mel 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG thank you for the compliment Sonya. It really is a simple pattern. Thank you to others that have commented. I thought the green appropriate. Of course a multi color yarn in autumn colors would probably be good too. I'm determined to get some stuff made for Christmas without hving to rush; probably should have styarted back in the spring....LOL.


Swedenme said:


> Lovely scarf Gwen . I really like the colour you chose
> Think I will go and see if I can find it as the stitch is very pretty too
> Sonja
> 
> I have just downloaded the pattern . Your version is much nicer than the one on ravelry Gwen


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gwenie, that is a pretty scarf and I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen I sooooooooooo love that color of green. ☺
> 
> Progress on the hat. Just finished the black band that the goggle will go on. I hope my friend likes it. 👍


Looking good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Understandable, Julie.Junior School dinner horrors are skin on custard and rice pudding and sago pudding and soggy cabbage. Senior school had some lovely meals, particularly steamed jam suet roly poly. I always said that the Nun who made that earned a special place in Heaven.


One thing I do recall enjoying, is a pudding we would have as the last desert before the summer holidays, I know it as 'flummery'. Our meals came from the Senior School as part of the Home Economics class I think. The dining room has become the school now. And the old school is a private dwelling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

running a couple of minutes late - sorry - will be correcting a few errors later. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357740-1.html#7847798


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I know I'm just not going to catch up this week. Life at the "House" keeps me hopping! But I just have to pop in and say thanks to all of you for the birthday greetings. What a blessing to have the privilege of being part of the lives of all you wonderful people!!!

Prayers for little Tyler. I'm hoping the doctors have found a treatment that starts him on an upward path. 

I always enjoy seeing the beautiful knitting you all are doing and someday (now don't faint) I am going to post some of mine. I have a cardigan and a shell ready for blocking and I am trying to start a lace shawl with some lovely hand-dyed wool my daughters bought for me at a Shepherd's Festival. I've now frogged the 2nd row so many times because I end up with 2 extra stitches that I'm afraid I'm going to wear out the yarn! Do ya think I should maybe check a website for a pattern error?

Mel, I'm glad you have your sweet dog for comfort and pray that your friend's intervention will do the trick.

Crazy day today. Part of the day I spent with Jack's son trying to get the title for one of Jack's cars transferred over to me. It's not easy working with the Department of Motor Vehicles!!! And the other part I spent purchasing a multitude of toilet tissue for the house. The girls are so sweet; I love them already, and they are especially good at using up TP!!!!!!

And Sam, thanks for asking about Annie. The attempt to transfer her to my daughter's was traumatic, but she's now eating, drinking and using the littler box. So, I guess I can't ask for more. This dear daughter did considerable online research on moving an old cat to a new place and introducing her to a new "sibling."


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hello all, I just had some serious news re our wee baby boy Tyler, born one month ago. His grandma just called to say he's been rushed to hospital with suspected meningitis. Am feeling very upset as you can imagine. I'm not usually one for praying but sure am right now I can tell you. So with tears rolling down my face will try and hang in there for his precious wee life.
> Thanks for reading, Fan.


I will keep him in my prayers. If they catch it early enough, the damage can be minimal.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't posted much of my knitting lately so here is the scarf I am working on. I am soooooo slow compared to so many of you like Melody. Initally this was a scarf but was knitting while riding up to the KAP and totally messed it up so frogged it and last week started this. I knit some then switch to something else; back and forth. It is a really easy pattern called Easy Leaf Scarf, a freebie on Ravelry.


You are doing fantastic. It is not a race so enjoy the journey. I have been working on a cowl since I came back from KAP only to discover that I make a mistake and need to frog most of it. It is a learning process. Fortunately the stitch count is minimal so I should be able to get back on track quicker.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bacon helps everything. I actually don't mind collard greens. Saute' with bacon and garlic and make sure it's good and cooked to break down the fibers.
> 
> http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/51803/kickin-collard-greens/?mxt=t06rda


~~~Will do! Thanks.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have finished the hat. Now to make the transformation into a minion.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, positive thoughts and prayers for Fans family and hoping for a speedy recovery for the baby.
> Weather looks promising for sunday in my neck of the woods, I think I have everything ready for my craft stall, will post a few pics in a second, my apologies if they are too big it's only the second time I have tried it from my iPad. I do have a few more bits but have had them since last year, these are the items I have been making since Christmas. I am still not certain what to charge especially for the christening gown but sure it will be sorted on the day lol Lyn
> PS the dolls are 4 1/2 inches tall, fiddly but fun to do.


~~~What a beautiful collection! VERY nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a very self-centered teen, at that-I am really doubting the wisdom of sharing my house, with any being, other than Ringo. With your own children you have already set the rules- in this case I found it exhausting having to spell things out. Ringo and I are glad to be back to normal.


~~~We are glad you are back to normal, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have finished the hat. Now to make the transformation into a minion.


That should be fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are glad you are back to normal, too! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will definitely need a picture of the shawl when you are finished. what color are you painting the basement. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Today I spent at my mum's working with my older sis and others fixing the basement into usable space. A very long way to go when I left, so will be going back in the morning after getting Seth. While I was there I was given beautiful white wool to knit a shawl with. My sister has no idea exactly how much I will treasure the shawl that is going to be made from this. I have 10 balls at 300 meters each.
> 
> Cutting plywood to make a bookelf. Grandson #2 putting on his hazmat suit so be could paint. He thought it was great he also got bright Orange gloves to wear.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You don't like carrots? You're the first person I've ever heard of that doesn't like them. This time of year I eat tons of raw ones & like cooked too.


Maryanne likes them cooked but not raw.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a stunning shawl- is that what you intend making with it?


I am seriously thinking on this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, positive thoughts and prayers for Fans family and hoping for a speedy recovery for the baby.
> Weather looks promising for sunday in my neck of the woods, I think I have everything ready for my craft stall, will post a few pics in a second, my apologies if they are too big it's only the second time I have tried it from my iPad. I do have a few more bits but have had them since last year, these are the items I have been making since Christmas. I am still not certain what to charge especially for the christening gown but sure it will be sorted on the day lol Lyn
> PS the dolls are 4 1/2 inches tall, fiddly but fun to do.


Lots of work there- beautiful especially the christening gown


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I know I'm just not going to catch up this week. Life at the "House" keeps me hopping! But I just have to pop in and say thanks to all of you for the birthday greetings. What a blessing to have the privilege of being part of the lives of all you wonderful people!!!
> 
> Prayers for little Tyler. I'm hoping the doctors have found a treatment that starts him on an upward path.
> 
> ...


Glad you are enjoying the girls- even if they do use a lot of loo paper! 
At least you know that everything that can be done for Annie has been done with your daughter having researched first how to help her out.
Why is so hard to do simple things like transfer cars from one person to another? So much paper work


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

An update on our wee Tyler.
He has a viral infection the doctors are trying to work out just what it is.
But it's definitely not meningitis! He is fighting hard to stay alive, but it's a big uphill battle for him. Faye the grandma, said to thank all of you for your prayers so much appreciated from all the family. Fan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> An update on our wee Tyler.
> He has a viral infection the doctors are trying to work out just what it is.
> But it's definitely not meningitis! He is fighting hard to stay alive, but it's a big uphill battle for him. Faye the grandma, said to thank all of you for your prayers so much appreciated from all the family. Fan


Thanks for the update-.
We are on the next TP now http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-357740-1.html#7847798.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, what a gorgeous shawl. Hmmmmm, perfect for a wedding. Will you be using it for that? How lovely to receive such lovely yarn. What a special day to be helping out your mom like that. I don't think there's anything you can't do. Isn't it wonderful that your grandson is helping too. A lovely memory for him. Will Seth be painting when he helps?? I love carrot juice too and also juiced with celery or apples.
> 
> Fan, so sorry to hear about the wee one being so sick with meningitis. Healing wishes coming. So difficult for you right now. Will include you in prayers too.


It will be used as my wedding dhawl as long as I get it finished. There are lots of things I can't do or am not good at, thank you though. The grandsons enjoy helping most times. Seth would be helping if people thought he was old enough. There are some grandsons that just play at helping, they are older. Seth didn't get to help paint, I guess he was too little. Oh yes I use those in my smoothies along with celery, radishes, parsley, Avacado and spinach. Occasionally I'll add mango or Papya.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Understandable, Julie.Junior School dinner horrors are skin on custard and rice pudding and sago pudding and soggy cabbage. Senior school had some lovely meals, particularly steamed jam suet roly poly. I always said that the Nun who made that earned a special place in Heaven.


Dd you have a cafeteria? Our school never had such a thing, bagged lunches only


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made the eye and now doing an I cord for the goggle to put around the eye.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dd you have a cafeteria? Our school never had such a thing, bagged lunches only


In junior school meals were delivered ready cooked from a central kitchen and kept warm then served in the school hall. In senior school we had a kitchen and dining room. The person in charge was one of the nuns and she had paid helpers, all ladies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made the eye and now doing an I cord for the goggle to put around the eye.


That should work well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melyn, beautiful selection of items, I'm sure you will sell out quickly.

Gwen, lovely scarf, I love that pattern, I made one as a gift last Christmas.

Fan, hope poor little Tyler is on the mend soon. I'm glad it's not meningitis as that can lead to lifelong problems.

Melody, great minions hat.

Well, I picked 2 gallons of berries, still have to clean them although I picked pretty clean. I cannot believe how many berries they have, several 100 gallons I'm sure. I must say the skin on my hands is sure feeling nice, the juice/oils from them apparently makes wonderful hand cream & I can see why.
My friend also sent me home with enough zucchini to make the glazed fruit substitute. I'll share the finished product with her.p


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ta da. &#128076;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I spent at my mum's working with my older sis and others fixing the basement into usable space. A very long way to go when I left, so will be going back in the morning after getting Seth. While I was there I was given beautiful white wool to knit a shawl with. My sister has no idea exactly how much I will treasure the shawl that is going to be made from this. I have 10 balls at 300 meters each.
> 
> Cutting plywood to make a bookelf. Grandson #2 putting on his hazmat suit so be could paint. He thought it was great he also got bright Orange gloves to wear.


Jumping in here and there to try to get somewhat caught up, the yarn is lovely, the shawl is gorgeous, that would be a wonderful one for your wedding. 
LOL! Your DGS looks like he's getting ready to enter a containment site, and having a wonderful time doing it. 
Did you get the bookshelves finished? 
We gave up on our plumbing debacle, poor David, I will get a regular vanity to put in there, he was going to have to totally rework most of the plumbing from the basement to the sink.  
But he did give it a good go before he finally conceded that the dogs were right, get up and leave. lol He got the old vanity out and all then it was apparent how much plumbing would really be needed, so it all went back in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ta da. 👌


Fabulous!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Shawl is finished. Wasn't the biggest cake of yarn so it did not make the a very big shawl. It W's a quick easy mindless knit and I hope wading and blocking will help. If not I may wear it asa bandana type neck warmer.
> 
> Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


That looks lovely, I think it turned out great.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

O


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melyn, beautiful selection of items, I'm sure you will sell out quickly.
> 
> Gwen, lovely scarf, I love that pattern, I made one as a gift last Christmas.
> 
> ...


I wish we had sea buckthorn berries. Will have to look into that. I buy sea buckthorn oil for face cream and it is lovely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy birthday, Shirley.


Happy Birthday from me, also!


----------

